# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Yksityisautoilu vs. joukkoliikenne

## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän tässä ole mitään järkeä! 30 päivää matkakorttiaikaa maksaa n. 40 e. Sillä saa kuukaudeksi autoon vakuutukset. 10 % lisää on 4 euroa. Se on liikaa, ja sitten siirrytään autoon ja ostetaan bensaa ainakin tankillinen kuukaudessa. Se maksaa 60 euroa. Osa jokapäiväistä elämää, ei mikään uskon suuntaus - vai?


Autottomuus tai joukkoliikenteen suosiminen ei ole automaattisesti edullisin ratkaisu, näin se valitettavasti on monen suomalaisen kohdalla. Se riippuu ihan missä asuu ja millaiset liikkumistarpeet sattuu olemaan. Esim. minun kohdallani olisi mahdollisuus järjestää asiani niin että kulkisin kaikki työ- ja muut yli 2 km pitkät matkani pääasiassa vain autolla, ilman että se maksaisi juuri enemmän kuin nyt, kun kuljen töihin joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta suosin joukkoliikennettä mm. siksi että koen sen kohdallani mielekkääksi, ajansäästö autolla ajaessani ei ole kovin hääppöinen ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöni on eräänlainen "kannanotto". Kaikilla minun tilanteessa olevilla ei valitettavasti ole niin suurta intoa siihen. Autosta kokonaan luopuminenkaan ei onnistu koska perheemme tarvitsee sitä vapaa-ajan harrastuksiin, sukulaisten ja tuttujen luona kyläilyyn ja suurempien ostosten kuskaamiseen. 

Valituilla liikennepoliittisilla valinnoilla on seurauksensa. Tosiasia on että bensan kalleudesta huolimatta autoilu on nykyisin paljon halvempaa kuin 20,  puhumattakaan 50 vuotta sitten. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on suhteessa ansiotasoon ollut aina liki samanhintaista. Ainoastaan opiskelijoiden ja eräiden muiden erityisryhmien kohdalla se on tullut halvemmaksi. 

Ja autoilua halutaan suosia entisestään. Autoala ja eräät EU-komissaarit haluavat että Suomi lopettaisi autojen maahantuontiveron perimisen ja korottaisi tuntuvasti vuosittaisia käyttömaksuja, perusteena että "verojen pitää ohjata ympäristöystävällisten autojen hankintaan". Se johtaisi siihen että jos omistaa auton, sitä on käytännössä pakko käyttää mahdollisimman paljon, ja autoa on vaihdettava mahdollisimman usein, että se pysyy ympäristöystävällisenä ja käyttömaksu mahdollisimman pienenä. Nykyisinhän on niin, että autoa ostaessa rokotetaan kalliilla veroilla, mutta siitä saa suurimman osan takaisin siitä luopuessa, ts. se rokottaa vain ensimmäistä (kunnollista) autoaan ostavaa. Muutenhan autoilun kustannukset, autojen muututtua entistä kestävemmiksi, ovat pääasiassa vain bensaa tankkiin, vakuutukset, määräaikaishuolto, ja arvon alennus. 

Valtiovallankin mielestä investoinnit moottoriteihin kannattaa aina paremmin koska lisääntyneillä polttoaine- ja muilla veroilla saadaan ne maksettua "itsestään" takaisin, siinä missä joukkoliikenne on lähes kaikkialla Suomea tuettua. Tämä mm. siitä syystä että Suomi on niin harvaan asuttu maa että toimiva ja kannatava joukkoliikenne on mahdollista vain suurkaupungeissa ja niiden välillä, ja niitähän ei Suomessa ole turhan paljon. Eli joukkoliikennettä suosivalla politiikalla ei pystytä vaikuttamaan koko Suomen tilanteeseen, mutta tietyissä erityistapauksissa, jossa liikennevirrat ovat suuret ja joukkoliikenteellä on vakiintuneet kannattajansa ja suosio korkealla, se "puree".

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Rainerin tekstissä on monta tärkeää näkökohtaa. Eikä niistä vähäisin ole autoilun vaikutus valtion verotuksen välineenä. On kylmä tosiasia, että valtion kassatalouden kannalta autoilu on kannattavaa ja sitä kannattaa lisätä. Yhteiskunnan ja kansantalouden kannalta autoilu on kuitenkin vain vahingoksi. Autoilu ja sen verottaminen on vain keino jakaa kansantuotetta siten, että aiheuttamalla kuluttajille suuri menonlisäys saavutetaan valtiontaloudelle pieni tulonlisäys.

Epäilemättä juuri tästä syystä meillä ei etene EU:ssakin kirjattu periaate siitä, että verotettaisiin auton käyttöä eikä omistamista. Kuten Rainerkin kirjoitti, autoa tarvitaan moniin muihin asioihin kuin säännölliseen päivittäiseen liikkumiseen. Siksi se hankitaan.

Valtiontalouden kannalta on periaatteessa sama, kerätäänkö autoilun verot ostamisesta vai käytöstä. Mutta käytännössä näin ei ole, sillä jos auton saisi ilmaiseksi, ja kaikki kulut maksettaisiin polttoainetta ostettaessa, autoja käytettäisiin vähemmän kuin nyt.

Tieliikenteen verotus on valtiolle äärimmäisen tärkeätä. Vuonna 2003 kaikki tieliikenteestä saadut verotulot olivat noin 6,5 miljardia. (Noin 0,1 euroa per matkustettu henkilöautokilometri.) Valtio on käyttänyt tieliikenteeseen viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana 0,7-0,8 miljardia euroa ja kunnat 0,87 miljardia (2002). Valtio ja kunnat yhdessä ovat käyttäneet joukkoliikenteeseen 0,42 miljardia (2003). Valtion osa tästä oli 0,15 miljardia.

Jos siis ajatellaan, että julkinen valta kerää liikenteestä rahaa ja maksaa sillä liikenteestä aiheutuvia kuluja, touhu tuottaa julkiselle vallalle voittoa 4,4 miljardia. Lisäksi tässä tapahtuu vielä tulonsiirto kunnilta valtiolle, koska kunnat eivät saa liikenteestä mitään veroja, mutta maksavat siitä. Kunnat käyttävät tieliikenteeseen 0,87 miljardia ja joukkoliikenteeseen 0,27 miljardia. Tämä 1,1 miljardia jää valtion eduksi.

Valtion tulot tieliikenteen käytöstä ovat suunnilleen 3,2 miljardia eli puolet (polttoaineverot + polttoaineen arvonlisäverot, jota ei ole eritelty). Auton käyttäjälle käytön osuus kuluista on noin 25 % - riippuu tietenkin käytön määrästä. Jos auto olisi ilmainen, sen käytön pitäisi maksaa noin 4 kertaa niin paljon kuin nyt. Kun polttoaine maksaa nykyään suunnilleen saman verran kuin joukkoliikenteen liput, joukkoliikenne muuttuisi 4 kertaa halvemmaksi auton käyttöön nähden.

Mitä tämä vaikuttaisi? Ensinnä joukkoliikenteen saama julkinen rahoitus on kaikkiaan 24,5 % alan liikevaihdosta (2003). Kolmannes lisää matkustajia, ja julkisen vallan tukea joukkoliikenteelle ei enää tarvita. Paljonko se olisi henkilöautoliikenteestä? Joukkoliikenteessä matkustettiin 2003 yhteensä 10,7 miljardia henkilökilometriä. Henkilöautoilla matkustettiin 2004 yhteensä 61 miljardia henkilökilometriä. Joukkoliikenne tarvitsee 3,6 miljardia lisähenkilökilometriä kattaakseen kulunsa. (Näistä ei aiheudu lisäkuluja, sillä joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteessa on tilaa.) Vain 6 %:n siirtyminen henkilöautoista joukkoliikenteeseen!

Mutta valtiontalouden kannalta. Nykyverotuksella verotulot vähenisivät 195 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Käytön täysverotuksella 390 miljoonaa. Olisiko tässä järkeä? Ei olisi, sillä valtiohan säästäisi "vain" 150 miljoonan joukkoliikennetuen joten verotulojen vähennystä jäisi nykyverotuksella 45 miljoonaa. Kokonaisuudessa tämä olisi järkevää, sillä valtion ja kunnan joukkoliikenteen kulujen (0,42 mrd) poistuminen säästää enemmän kuin verotulojen väheneminen (0,195 - 0,39 mrd).

Miksi sitten näin ei tehdä? Ensinnä tietenkin on kyse kuntien ja valtion kilvoittelusta. Kuntien säästöt eivät lohduta valtiota. Arvelen edelleen, että taustalla on myös pelko siitä, miten autoilijat käyttäytyvät. Ei tiedetä, kuinka paljon autoilu ja sen tulot vähenisivät. Lisäksi on vaikea keksiä, miten järjestelmään siirrytään. Markkinat menevät sekaisin, jos uusien autojen hinta tippuu nopeasti ja polttoaineen hinta nousee. Kaikki aikaisemmin auton ostaneet joutuisivat maksamaan autoveroa toiseen kertaan polttoaineen hinnassa. Verollisten autojen käyttäjille tulisi maksaa hyvitystä. Ja kuinka kävisi käytettyjen autojen kaupan?

Välilliset vaikutukset voisivat olla vielä arvaamattomammat. Miten kävisi esimerkiksi kauppakeskuskulttuurille? Entä maaseutukuntien omatkotiasutukselle, josta käydään töissä seutukeskuksessa? Kuinka kävisi teitä rakentavalle rakennusteollisuudelle? Kaikki ovat syntyneet hyötymään nykyisestä tilanteesta, sitten niiltä katoaisi taloudellinen peruste.

Ongelmat eivät minusta olisi todellisia, sillä voisimme palata sellaiseen alue- ja yhdyskuntarakenteeseen, joka Suomessa oli ennen autoistumista. Se olisi elintason nousua, sillä me säästäisimme autojen ja polttoaineen ostamisesta ulkomailta ja voisimme käyttää ne rahat muuhun mukavaan. Mutta nykytilanteesta, autoiluun tuhlaamisesta hyötyvät tahot ovat tietenkin kaikkea tätä vastaan!

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Arvelen edelleen, että taustalla on myös pelko siitä, miten autoilijat käyttäytyvät. Ei tiedetä, kuinka paljon autoilu ja sen tulot vähenisivät.


Mitä itse arvelet, kuinka paljon autoiluun tottuneet siirtyisivät joukkoliikenteeseen, jos autoilun kustannukset moninkertaistuisivat? Autoilevat ihmisethän eivät pidä kulkemisen hintaa ensisijaisena, vaan arvostavat enemmän sitä mukavuutta. Tämä tulos tuli pääkaupunkiseudun kulkutapatutkimuksesta. Bensan hinnalla voi olla joku vaikutus, sillä Länsiväylä-lehden mukaan pk-seudun pääväylillä liikenteen kasvu on nyt pysähtynyt ja liikenne jopa aleni Länsiväylällä. Toinen syy voi olla seudun korkea autoistumisaste.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valtion tulot tieliikenteen käytöstä ovat suunnilleen 3,2 miljardia eli puolet (polttoaineverot + polttoaineen arvonlisäverot, jota ei ole eritelty). Auton käyttäjälle käytön osuus kuluista on noin 25 % - riippuu tietenkin käytön määrästä. Jos auto olisi ilmainen, sen käytön pitäisi maksaa noin 4 kertaa niin paljon kuin nyt. Kun polttoaine maksaa nykyään suunnilleen saman verran kuin joukkoliikenteen liput, joukkoliikenne muuttuisi 4 kertaa halvemmaksi auton käyttöön nähden.


Nyt en ymmärtänyt tuota, selitätkö tarkemmin? 




> Mitä tämä vaikuttaisi? Ensinnä joukkoliikenteen saama julkinen rahoitus on kaikkiaan 24,5 % alan liikevaihdosta (2003). Kolmannes lisää matkustajia, ja julkisen vallan tukea joukkoliikenteelle ei enää tarvita. Paljonko se olisi henkilöautoliikenteestä? Joukkoliikenteessä matkustettiin 2003 yhteensä 10,7 miljardia henkilökilometriä. Henkilöautoilla matkustettiin 2004 yhteensä 61 miljardia henkilökilometriä. Joukkoliikenne tarvitsee 3,6 miljardia lisähenkilökilometriä kattaakseen kulunsa. (Näistä ei aiheudu lisäkuluja, sillä joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteessa on tilaa.) Vain 6 %:n siirtyminen henkilöautoista joukkoliikenteeseen!


Ongelma on tietenkin löytää matkustajat joukkoliikenteeseen. Käyttöasteessa on tilaa eniten siellä missä ei ole matkustajapotentiaalia. 




> Miksi sitten näin ei tehdä? Ensinnä tietenkin on kyse kuntien ja valtion kilvoittelusta. Kuntien säästöt eivät lohduta valtiota. Arvelen edelleen, että taustalla on myös pelko siitä, miten autoilijat käyttäytyvät. Ei tiedetä, kuinka paljon autoilu ja sen tulot vähenisivät. Lisäksi on vaikea keksiä, miten järjestelmään siirrytään. Markkinat menevät sekaisin, jos uusien autojen hinta tippuu nopeasti ja polttoaineen hinta nousee. Kaikki aikaisemmin auton ostaneet joutuisivat maksamaan autoveroa toiseen kertaan polttoaineen hinnassa. Verollisten autojen käyttäjille tulisi maksaa hyvitystä. Ja kuinka kävisi käytettyjen autojen kaupan?


Auton hankintaveron poisto ei tee autoista ilmaisia läheskään. Omien havaintojeni mukaan tavallinen perheauto on esim Ruotsissa vain 10-15 % halvempi kuin Suomessa, vaikka Ruotsissa ei peritä maahantuontiveroa ollenkaan. Käytännössä työssäkäyvä ihminen teollistuneessa länsimaasa budjetoi auton ostoon 15-20t  ja ostaa niin hyvän kuin saa siihen hintaan. 

Auton käytön verotus nostamalla bensan hintaa tuntuvasti aiheuttaisi bensaturismiryntäyksen niihin naapurimaihimme joissa bensa on halvempaa. Kalja- ja viinaturismi Viroon silloin ennen kuin Suomi alensi alkoholiveroaan sai naurettavia piirteitä eikä ollut ekologisesti kestävää kun suomalaisten panimoiden ja tislaamojen tuotteet vietiin rekkakaupalla ja jättilaivoilla  Tallinnan satamaan odottamaan suomalaisia ostajia, jotka palasivat samoilla jättipaateilla kaljakartongit pinottuna hytin lattialle tai auton takakonttiin. Bensaturismin skenaariossa brenkun sijaan lähdettäisiin siis lahden yli tai Viipuriin hakemaan bensa, ja valtio menettäisi verotuloja kaiken lisäksi. 




> Välilliset vaikutukset voisivat olla vielä arvaamattomammat. Miten kävisi esimerkiksi kauppakeskuskulttuurille? Entä maaseutukuntien omatkotiasutukselle, josta käydään töissä seutukeskuksessa? Kuinka kävisi teitä rakentavalle rakennusteollisuudelle? Kaikki ovat syntyneet hyötymään nykyisestä tilanteesta, sitten niiltä katoaisi taloudellinen peruste.


Auton käyttöä pitäisi ennemmin verottaa tiemaksuilla, esim kaikille moottoritietasoisille teille tietulli. Autoilija voi sitten valita maksaako "pikavuorolisän" moottoritien käytöstä vai kulkeeko vanhaa hidasta tietä. Osa valtateistä voisi kokonaan olla yksityisomistuksessa. 

Työmatkojen verovähennys samalle tasolle kaikille, niin että se olisi km-perusteinen ja sama riippumatta millä kulkee töihin, omavastuu pois, ja katto mihin asti myönnettäisiin vähennyksiä olisi maakuntakohtainen, pk-seudulla se voisi olla 40 km:sä. Nykyinen verovähennysoikeushan suosii "Nurmijärvi-ilmiötä". Työsuhdematkalipuille sama verokohtelu kuin työsuhdeautoille, tai vaihtoehtoisesti työsuhdeautojen verokohtelua pitäisi kiristää.  
Dieselpolttonesteen litrakohtainen vero pitäis nostaa samalle tasolle kuin bensan, ja vastaavasti dieselhenkilöautojen käyttömaksu pitäisi alentaa samalle tasolle kuin bensa-auojen. Biopolttoaineille ja sähköautoille voisi myöntää lieviä verohelpotuksia, muttei kokonaan ilmaista niidenkän käyttö saisi olla. 




> Ongelmat eivät minusta olisi todellisia, sillä voisimme palata sellaiseen alue- ja yhdyskuntarakenteeseen, joka Suomessa oli ennen autoistumista. Se olisi elintason nousua, sillä me säästäisimme autojen ja polttoaineen ostamisesta ulkomailta ja voisimme käyttää ne rahat muuhun mukavaan. Mutta nykytilanteesta, autoiluun tuhlaamisesta hyötyvät tahot ovat tietenkin kaikkea tätä vastaan!


Jos tarkoitit paluuta 1950-luvun Suomeen, niin sitä mahdollisuutta ihan sellaisenaan ei ole. Työpaikat ovat kadonneet maaseudulta ja ylipäänsä peruselinkeinoalueilta. Kukaan nuori ei uskalla jäädä paperitehdaspaikkakunnalle asumaan kun on nähty miten voi käydä. Ihmiset siis pakkautuvat kasvukeskuskaupunkeihin. Ekologisesti se on hyvä asia, jos vaan osataan suunnitella kaupungit sellaisiksi että niissä viihtyy vaikka autolla ei ajaisi joka päivä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä itse arvelet, kuinka paljon autoiluun tottuneet siirtyisivät joukkoliikenteeseen, jos autoilun kustannukset moninkertaistuisivat? Autoilevat ihmisethän eivät pidä kulkemisen hintaa ensisijaisena, vaan arvostavat enemmän sitä mukavuutta.


Ongelma on, ettei autoilun hintajoustosta oikein ole luotettavaa tietoa. Ja on eri asia, miten se hinta tulee maksettavaksi. Auton, huollon tai vakuutuksen hinnalla on eri vaikutus kuin bensalla.

Ruuhkamaksukokeiluista on jotain tietoa. Kuten se, että päivittäinen muutaman euron autoilun kustannuslisä vähensi autojen määrää Tukholmassa 20 %. Jos tätä vertaa bensaan, niin karkeasti tuo tarkoittaa samaa, kuin autoilun hinta nousisi saman verran kuin minkä bensa maksaa. Siis 100 % lisää bensan hintaan on 20 % vähennystä autoiluun.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt en ymmärtänyt tuota, selitätkö tarkemmin?


Auton kaikista kuluista noin 25 % on muuttuvia, siis auton käyttömäärästä riippuvia. Eli bensa, öljy, renkaat, huollot. Loppu on kiinteitä, kuten auton hinta ja vakuutukset. Joillain myös auton pysäköintipaikka.

Auton bensakulut jollain matkalla ovat nykyään aika lailla samat kuin matkalippu bussissa tai junassa.

Jos siis autosta maksettaisiin vain käytön perusteella - kuten maksetaan joukkoliikenteestä lippua ostaessa - auton kaikki kulut katettaisiin 4 kertaa niin suurella hinnalla kuin suunnilleen pelkkä bensa. Silloin auton käyttämien maksaisi suunnilleen 4 kertaa niin paljon kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttö. Tämä taitaakin toteutua autonvuokrauksessa. Siinähän maksetaan vain siitä käytöstä, kun auto "ostetaan" vain siksi ajaksi kun sillä ajetaan.

Jos auton käytön hintajousto on (ks. edellinen viestini) 100 % lisää hintaa = 20 % vähemmän käyttöä, nelinkertaistuminen nykyisestä merkitsisi 40 % nykyistä vähemmän käyttöä. Joukkoliikenteessä tulisi kyllä sitten jo ruuhkaa!




> Auton hankintaveron poisto ei tee autoista ilmaisia läheskään.


Ei tietenkään. Eikä ideani tarkoitus ole poistaa autosta saatavia verotuloja, ainoastaan muuttaa se tapa, millä tuo rahamäärä kerätään.




> Auton käytön verotus nostamalla bensan hintaa tuntuvasti aiheuttaisi bensaturismiryntäyksen niihin naapurimaihimme joissa bensa on halvempaa.


Aivan varmasti. Tämä on yksi niitä käytännön ongelmia. Mutta ei suinkaan sellainen, joka ei olisi ratkaistavissa. Kysymys on vain siitä, millä mekanismilla raha kerätään. Bensa on helppo mekanismi, mutta tekniikka tekee mahdolliseksi vaikka mitä muita. Johan Keski-Euroopassa on kerätty iät ajat ulkomaisiltakin dieselvero matkamittarin perusteella. Auton hinta veroineen voitaisiin yhtä hyvin kerätä niin, ja voitaisiin jopa laittaa bensa Suomessa halvemmaksi kuin naapureilla.




> Auton käyttöä pitäisi ennemmin verottaa tiemaksuilla, esim kaikille moottoritietasoisille teille tietulli. Autoilija voi sitten valita maksaako "pikavuorolisän" moottoritien käytöstä vai kulkeeko vanhaa hidasta tietä.


Tämä on yksi tapa. Olennaista on vain periaate siitä, että verotetaan käyttöä, ei omistamista.




> Jos tarkoitit paluuta 1950-luvun Suomeen, niin sitä mahdollisuutta ihan sellaisenaan ei ole. Työpaikat ovat kadonneet maaseudulta ja ylipäänsä peruselinkeinoalueilta.


Kysymys onkin siitä, mistä se mahtoi johtua. Kaupunkitaloustiede selittää tätä kehitystä varsin yksinkertaisesti. Ennen tuotanto ja kulutus sijaitsivat lähellä toisiaan, koska kuljettaminen oli kallista. Kuljettaminen halpeni, joten oli kannattavaa keskittää tuotantoa kauas kulutuksesta.

Kuljetuksen maksoi ja maksaa useassa tapauksessa kuluttaja. Kuljetus siis on halpaa tuottajalle. Tästä seuraa, että kuluttaja menee sen tuotannon perässä keskittymään alentaakseen omia kustannuksiaan.

Olet oikeassa, ettei paluu käy noin vain. Mutta osin se on jo alkanut. Vaikka alueellisesti olemme keskittyneet ja keskitymme edelleen kasvukeskuksiin, näiden keskusten sisällä hajaannumme. Sekä asuminen että tuotanto. Jos - mikä on mahdollista - hajaantuminen jatkuu, olemme itse asiassa palanneet 150 vuotta taaksepäin. Silloin keksittiin rautatiet, ja oli mahdollista asuttaa syrjäseudut, joissa oli tilaa. Nytkin on kasvukeskuksissa tilaongelma. Kuljetukset ovat muuttuneet kalliiksi, kun motarit ja autot ja bensa on kallista. Siellä, missä rautatiemonopolit on kaadettu, rautatiet on keksitty uudelleen, ja maankäyttö leviää ratojen varsille.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ruuhkamaksukokeiluista on jotain tietoa. Kuten se, että päivittäinen muutaman euron autoilun kustannuslisä vähensi autojen määrää Tukholmassa 20 %. Jos tätä vertaa bensaan, niin karkeasti tuo tarkoittaa samaa, kuin autoilun hinta nousisi saman verran kuin minkä bensa maksaa. Siis 100 % lisää bensan hintaan on 20 % vähennystä autoiluun.


100% lisää bensan hintaan vähentäisi autoilua 20%, jos oletetaan että ohjaava vaikutus olisi saman suuruinen kuin tietulleilla. Epäilisin kuitenkin, että tietulleilla ohjaava vaikutus on suurempi, kun maksaminen on niin konkreettisesti sidottu ajamiseen. Polttoainekustannuksia ei näe niin suoraan, vaan tankkaamassa käydään vain silloin tällöin eikä silloin enää ehkä muistakaan, mihin kaikkialle on edellisen tankin polttanut. Ja monilla vielä sen polttoaineen maksaa joku muu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Auton bensakulut jollain matkalla ovat nykyään aika lailla samat kuin matkalippu bussissa tai junassa.


Matkalipun hinta ja auton bensa- ja rengaskulut menevät tasan vain jos junatyyppi on hidas taajamajuna muovipenkein. Niitä ei edes kulje kaikilla yhteysväleillä. Jos juna on IC niin hintaa tulee lisää 4-10  / matkustaja. Jos autossa on useampi matkustaja, laskee matkustajakohtainen hinta. 




> Jos siis autosta maksettaisiin vain käytön perusteella - kuten maksetaan joukkoliikenteestä lippua ostaessa - auton kaikki kulut katettaisiin 4 kertaa niin suurella hinnalla kuin suunnilleen pelkkä bensa. Silloin auton käyttämien maksaisi suunnilleen 4 kertaa niin paljon kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttö. Tämä taitaakin toteutua autonvuokrauksessa. Siinähän maksetaan vain siitä käytöstä, kun auto "ostetaan" vain siksi ajaksi kun sillä ajetaan.


4-kertainen suhde kaikkien ja muuttuvien kustannusten välillä koskee vain uusia ja kalliita autoja joilla ajetaan vähän, ja joiden arvo laskee alussa paljon. Keskiverto 5-vuotiaalla perheautolla, jolla ajetaan n 18000 km/vuosi, suhdeluku kaikkien ja muuttuvien kustannusten välillä on n 3-kertainen.




> Kysymys onkin siitä, mistä se mahtoi johtua. Kaupunkitaloustiede selittää tätä kehitystä varsin yksinkertaisesti. Ennen tuotanto ja kulutus sijaitsivat lähellä toisiaan, koska kuljettaminen oli kallista. Kuljettaminen halpeni, joten oli kannattavaa keskittää tuotantoa kauas kulutuksesta.


Suomessa kaupungistuminen on alkanut myöhemmin ja tapahtunut aluksi paljon hitaammin kuin muissa läntisissä teollisuusmaissa. Se on toinen syy miksi vielä nyt on hurja muuttoliike käynnissä. 




> Kuljetuksen maksoi ja maksaa useassa tapauksessa kuluttaja. Kuljetus siis on halpaa tuottajalle. Tästä seuraa, että kuluttaja menee sen tuotannon perässä keskittymään alentaakseen omia kustannuksiaan.


Erikoinen ominaispiirre Suomessa on ollut se, että tärkein vientiteollisuus sijaitsi aina 1990-luvun alkuun asti melko pienillä teollisuuspaikkakunnilla. Metsäteolisuuden lisäksi myös kulutustavaroiden idänkauppa työllisti valtavasti maaseudun väestöä. Nyt rautaesiriippua sen enempää kuin clearing-kauppaa ei ole enää ja tekstiili- ja kokoonpanoteollisuutemme valmistuttaa tuotteensa Kiinassa. Tärkeimmäksi varsinaiseksi vientituotteeksemme on nousemassa aivotyö muodossa jos toisessa. 



> Olet oikeassa, ettei paluu käy noin vain. Mutta osin se on jo alkanut. Vaikka alueellisesti olemme keskittyneet ja keskitymme edelleen kasvukeskuksiin, näiden keskusten sisällä hajaannumme. Sekä asuminen että tuotanto. Jos - mikä on mahdollista - hajaantuminen jatkuu, olemme itse asiassa palanneet 150 vuotta taaksepäin. Silloin keksittiin rautatiet, ja oli mahdollista asuttaa syrjäseudut, joissa oli tilaa. Nytkin on kasvukeskuksissa tilaongelma. Kuljetukset ovat muuttuneet kalliiksi, kun motarit ja autot ja bensa on kallista. Siellä, missä rautatiemonopolit on kaadettu, rautatiet on keksitty uudelleen, ja maankäyttö leviää ratojen varsille.


Murrokset työelämässä yhdistettynä tietoyhteiskunnan mahdolisuuksiin ja siihen että lentäen pääsee alle vuorokaudessa minne tahansa maapalloa, on merkinnyt sitä että periaatteessa on mahdollista asua missä vain, mutta jos kokonaisella kaupungistuneella sukupolvella puuttuu kosketus ja yhteys varsinaiseen luontoon ja maaseutuelämään, niin ei sitä vapaaehtoisesti muuteta takaisin maalle. Lisäksi sosiaalisilla taidoilla on entistä suurempi rooli yhteiskunnassa ja se tarkoittaa myös että on voitava tavata fyysisesti ystäviään ja samanhenkisiä, ei vain verkon välityksellä, ja se pitää huolen että muuttosuunta pysyy samana. Mutta periaatteesa se "rautatien uudelleen keksiminen" voisi toimia, jos se tarkoittaa että syntyy kaupunkeja jotka ovat kapeita mutta pitkiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Harri Turunen

Milksiköhän juuri henkilöautoa käyttävien on kustannettava julkisia palveluita muita suuremmalla osuudella? Tyypillinen henkilöauton käyttäjä taitaa juuri olla lapsiperheen isä tai äiti lapsineen. Eikö yhteiskunta pyörisi tehokkaammin mikäli auton ja/tai bensan saisi halvemmalla ja rahaa tarvitsisi vähemmän kierrättää valtion ja kuntien byrokratian läpi? Nämä nyt ehkä enempi retorisina kysymyksinä foorumi huomioiden.

Mielestäni liikenteen verotusta pitäisi kehittää haittojen torjunnan suuntaan ja toisaalta parantaa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta. Suuri osa maassamme asuvista haluaa tai haluaisi asua pientalossa ajallisesti lyhyen matkan päässä palveluista. Elintason kohoamisen myötä yhä useammalla tähän on myös mahdollisuus, joten nyt sitten Helsingin ympäryskuntiin nousee pientaloja vaikka kunnat pyrkivät jarruttamaan kehitystä vedoten kuntien kustannusten nousuun.

On aika selvää, ettei nykyisellä tavalla joukkoliikennettä kehittämällä pystytä tarjoamaan kunnon vastusta henkilöautoille. Bussi kerran tunnissa ei riitä, eikä  toisaalta käyttäjiä riittä tiheämpään liikenteeseen.

Muuttuisiko tilanne toiseksi, mikäli Helsingin keskustasta ja ehkä muutamasta muusta isommasta keskuksesta vedettäisiin pikaratikat reilusti maaseudulle, keskelle "korpea", jonne sitten kaavotettaisiin runsaasti tontteja siten, että useimmilta tonteilta olisi kohtuullinen kävelymatka pysäkille (ja kauempana olevilta lyhyt pyörämatka)? Valoetuudet, ohitusraiteet ja automatiikka varmaankin mahdollistaisivat kilpailukykyiset matka-ajat.

----------


## ultrix

> Muuttuisiko tilanne toiseksi, mikäli Helsingin keskustasta ja ehkä muutamasta muusta isommasta keskuksesta vedettäisiin pikaratikat reilusti maaseudulle, keskelle "korpea", jonne sitten kaavotettaisiin runsaasti tontteja siten, että useimmilta tonteilta olisi kohtuullinen kävelymatka pysäkille (ja kauempana olevilta lyhyt pyörämatka)? Valoetuudet, ohitusraiteet ja automatiikka varmaankin mahdollistaisivat kilpailukykyiset matka-ajat.


Näin on suunniteltu mm. Tampereen pikaraitioselvityksessä. Hervannan naapuriin rakennettava Vuoreksen "EcoCity"-lähiö koostuu kerros- ja rivitalojen ohella myös pientaloasutuksesta. Lisäksi projektissa on tulevaisuuden linjausvaihtoehdoissa ohjattu myös yksi haara Kangasalla Nattarista (pääasiassa kerros- ja rivitaloista koostuva taajama) Ojala-Lamminrahkan alueelle (lähinnä metsää/peltoa), jolloin se olisi ensimmäinen puhtaasti pikaraitiotien varaan rakentuva asuinalue. Sinänsä ihan hyvä idea, vaikka suunnitelmassa Oriveden rata onkin jäänyt vähän lapsipuolen asemaan. Selvityksessä on varauduttu myös Nokialle Välimaan alueelle (Tampereen rajan tuntumassa) nykyisen haja-asutuksen tiivistykseen ja seisakkeen jälleenrakentamiseen pikaraitsikoille. (Välimaan lättäseisake poistui 80-luvun lakkautuksien myötä)

Samoin mm. Turku-Uusikaupunki paikallisjunaselvityksessä Uudenkaupungin radalla liikennöivä duoraitiovaunu parantaisi edellytyksiä Vakka-Suomen Turkuun tukeutuvalle täydennysrakentamiselle. Suomessa on tehty toki muitakin pikaraitioselvityksiä ja suunnitelmia, Mikko Laaksonen & co. voinevat kertoa lisää  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> On aika selvää, ettei nykyisellä tavalla joukkoliikennettä kehittämällä pystytä tarjoamaan kunnon vastusta henkilöautoille. Bussi kerran tunnissa ei riitä, eikä  toisaalta käyttäjiä riittä tiheämpään liikenteeseen.


Ratkaisuni: Pitkiä pikaraitiotieratoja, joiden varrelle kapeasti paljon pientaloja, jotta kävelymatka pysäkille on siedettävä. Nopea pikaratikka vie kaupungin keskustaan kauppaan, töihin ja harrastuksiin ja saman radan varrella asuvien tuttavien luo. Työpaikkoja voidaan sijoittaa myös radan varrelle pientalojen lomaan.

Minusta pääkaupunkiseudun ylikuumentumista voitaisiin hellittää siten, että järjestetään pääradalle kunnon taajamajunaliikenne koko matkalle Tampereelle asti ja sirotellaan asuin- ja työpaikkatonttitarjontaa olemassa olevien ja uusien seisakkeiden lähelle. Nopeat junat tarjoavat autolle kilpailukykyisen vastineen.

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta pääkaupunkiseudun ylikuumentumista voitaisiin hellittää siten, että järjestetään pääradalle kunnon taajamajunaliikenne koko matkalle Tampereelle asti ja sirotellaan asuin- ja työpaikkatonttitarjontaa olemassa olevien ja uusien seisakkeiden lähelle. Nopeat junat tarjoavat autolle kilpailukykyisen vastineen.


Itse olen pyöritellyt tällaista ideaa, että jatkettaisiin myös H-junat (ja mahdollisesti öisin T-junat) Riihimäeltä Tampereelle asti. Nykyiset Tampereelle asti liikennöitävät R-junat säilyisivät ennallaan, mitä nyt Kuljun pysähdys palautettaisiin, mutta H-junat pysähtyisivät Riihimäen pohjoispuolella jokaisessa taajamassa.

Pysähdyspaikkalistana voisi toimia seuraavanlainen:
RIIHIMÄKI - Sammalisto - RYTTYLÄ - Leppäkoski - TURENKI - Alanko - Harviala - Vanaja - Kantola - HÄMEENLINNA - Aulanko - Katinala/Parolannummi - PAROLA - Ihalempi - Leteensuo - IITTALA - Vinnilä - Kuurila - Hinkka - TOIJALA - VIIALA - LEMPÄÄLÄ - Hakkari - Kulju - Sääksjärvi - Multisilta - Rukkamäki/Sarankulma - Rantaperkiö - Hatanpää - TAMPERE.

Loppupäästä saisi karsia Tampereen paikallispysähdyksiä, mikäli erikseen liikennöitäisiin Tampere-Toijala-lähijunavuoroja.

ISOILLA kirjoitetut asemat ovat "R-junan" nykyisiä pysähdyspaikkoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuttuisiko tilanne toiseksi, mikäli Helsingin keskustasta ja ehkä muutamasta muusta isommasta keskuksesta vedettäisiin pikaratikat reilusti maaseudulle, keskelle "korpea", jonne sitten kaavotettaisiin runsaasti tontteja siten, että useimmilta tonteilta olisi kohtuullinen kävelymatka pysäkille (ja kauempana olevilta lyhyt pyörämatka)? Valoetuudet, ohitusraiteet ja automatiikka varmaankin mahdollistaisivat kilpailukykyiset matka-ajat.


Tällaista olen ollut mukana suunnttelemassa Tuusulaan, vapautuvalle Hyrylän varuskunta-alueelle. Alueen suunnittelukilpailun työt ovat esillä Tuusulan kunnantalon aulassa ajalla 12.-30.6.2006. Netistä töistä löytyy tietoa Tuusulan kunnan infosivun kautta:
http://www.tuusula.fi/tiedotteet/nay...aksy_paasivu=1
TKK:n jatkosivulle johtavassa linkissä ei ole vielä lopullisia töitä, vaan välivaiheen työt.

Kaavaehdotuksessa "Kotomäki" on suunniteltu Keravan ja Hyrylän välinen raitiotie, jonka varrella entisen varuskunnan alueella on 5 pysäkkiä ja 5 kylää. Kylät levittäytyvät 300 metrin etäisyydelle pysäkistä. Vain reunoille pääsee autolla, kylien sisäosat ovat piha- ja kävelykatuja. Tämä on mahdollista raideliikenteen ansiosta.

Kilpailun muissa töissä on samantyyppistä nauhamaista ideaa, mutta toteutettuna auto- ja bussiliikenteenä, muistuttaen tavanomaista lähiökaavoitusta. Sellainen on tietenkin turvallisempaa toteutettavaa. Samanlaista kuin on tehty ennenkin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Matkalipun hinta ja auton bensa- ja rengaskulut menevät tasan vain jos junatyyppi on hidas taajamajuna muovipenkein. Niitä ei edes kulje kaikilla yhteysväleillä. Jos juna on IC niin hintaa tulee lisää 4-10  / matkustaja. Jos autossa on useampi matkustaja, laskee matkustajakohtainen hinta.


En edes yritä laskea näitä näin tarkkaan, sillä se ei ole mahdollista. Junalippujen hinnat samallakin välillä vaihtelevat, samoin autojen kulutukset jne. Autojen käyttöastekin on keskiarvo, ja onhan yleisessä tiedossa, että henkilöauton polttoainekulut ovat todella halvat henkeä kohden, jos auton saa täyteen.




> Suomessa kaupungistuminen on alkanut myöhemmin ja tapahtunut aluksi paljon hitaammin kuin muissa läntisissä teollisuusmaissa. Se on toinen syy miksi vielä nyt on hurja muuttoliike käynnissä.


Tämä on kyllä vähän kliseemäistä. Suomi ei ole niin erikoinen, erinomainen tai takapajuinen muuhun Eurooppaan nähden kuin usein selitetään - tilanteen mukaan. Meillä mennään nykyään aika lailla EU-tahtiin. Usein erot johtuvat aivan muista syistä kuin kehityksen vaiheista. Alue- ja yhdyskuntarakenne ja sen muutokset ovat aika lailla samat joka puolella läntistä Eurooppaa. Entinen sosialismi poikkeaa, ja paljon paljon enemmän kuin Suomi.




> Nyt rautaesiriippua sen enempää kuin clearing-kauppaa ei ole enää ja tekstiili- ja kokoonpanoteollisuutemme valmistuttaa tuotteensa Kiinassa. Tärkeimmäksi varsinaiseksi vientituotteeksemme on nousemassa aivotyö muodossa jos toisessa.


Tämäkin on yleinen eurooppalainen juttu, jonka syyt eivät niinkään ole vain idänkaupassa. Esimerkkinä vaikka Ruhrin alue. Ei sen terästeollisuus ole näivettynyt siksi, että rautaesirippu kaatui. Kiina-ilmiö on koko Euroopassa, eikä se johdu SEVin romahduksesta. Pikemminkin SEV ja sen romahtaminen ovat voineet hillitä Kiina-ilmiötä, kun on ollut lähempänä eurooppalainen Kiina.




> ...lentäen pääsee alle vuorokaudessa minne tahansa maapalloa, on merkinnyt sitä että periaatteessa on mahdollista asua missä vain,


Tämä voi olla hyvin ohimenevä ilmiö. Öljyn hintakehitys muuttaa tilanteen, samoin halvan työvoiman maiden kehitys kaiken aikaa kallistuvan työvoiman maiksi.




> Lisäksi sosiaalisilla taidoilla on entistä suurempi rooli yhteiskunnassa ja se tarkoittaa myös että on voitava tavata fyysisesti ystäviään ja samanhenkisiä, ei vain verkon välityksellä, ja se pitää huolen että muuttosuunta pysyy samana.


Viimeisin henkilöliikennetutkimus antaa Suomen osalta kuitenkin vastakkaisia viitteitä. Nuorten liikkuvuus on laskussa. Tietoliikenne on korvannut fyysistä liikennettä. Käytännössä kännykät ja nettiseurustelu.

Nämä kaikki, siis Rainerin ja minun osin hyvin vastakkaiset arviot voivat molemmat toteutua yhtä suurella todennäköisyydellä. Se kuvastaakin sitä, miten vaikea tulevaisuuteen on varautua. Ratkaisujen tärkeimmäksi ominaisuudeksi nouseekin joustavuus toimia eri tilanteissa.

Tästä voikin vaikka palata takaisin aiheeseen. Pelkkään autoiluun perustuva kulttuuri on kovin haavoittuva. Se on riippuva halvasta öljystä. Se ei jousta maankäytön tehokkuuden suhteen, ainoastaan tehottomuuden suhteen. Se soveltuu vain terveelle ja rajoitetun ikäalueen kansanosalle. Lisäksi se on oikeasti tavattoman kallis. Liikenneväylien määrä henkilöä kohden kasvaa käsittämättömäksi, mikä on valtava rasite yhteiskunnalle yksilön maksaman panoksen lisäksi.

Tällaiselle mallille käy todella huonosti, kun hintasuhteet muuttuvat. Kotitalouksien käytettävissä olevista varoista 17 % kuluu liikenteeseen. Ajoneuvojen hankinta on tästä 6,5 % ja käyttö 8 %. Loppu eli 2,5 % on lähinnä joukkoliikennettä. Nämä ovat keskiarvoja. Autoilevissa perheissä liikenteen osuus on suurempi. Mitä käy, kun ei olekaan varaa ajaa kahdella autolla töihin 50 km työmatkoja? Siinä on haastetta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En edes yritä laskea näitä näin tarkkaan, sillä se ei ole mahdollista. Junalippujen hinnat samallakin välillä vaihtelevat, samoin autojen kulutukset jne. Autojen käyttöastekin on keskiarvo, ja onhan yleisessä tiedossa, että henkilöauton polttoainekulut ovat todella halvat henkeä kohden, jos auton saa täyteen.


Tuolla esimerkillä yritin vain kertoa että joukkoliikenteen lippujen hinnat ovat nykyisin liian korkeat autoilun muuttuviin menoihin nähden. Moni valitsee auton matkalle lähtessään, säästösyistä. Vielä 1980-luvulla joukkoliikenne oli suht halpaa, mutta ei enää. Sikäli ihmettelen että junalla matkustamisen suosio on siitä huolimatta kasvanut viime vuosina nopeammin kuin autoilu. Todennäköisesti VR:n valitsema linja, kaupunkien välisten nopeiden kaukojunayhteyksien parantaminen paikallisjunaliikenteen kustannuksella on ollut oikea valinta, vaikka se on kohdannut paljon kritiikkiä. 

Kun siirrytään kaukoliikenteestä lähiliikenteeseen, niin toisilla on asiat hyvin, toisilla ei. Moni pk-seudulla työssäkyvä mutta sen ulkopuolella asuva joutuu joukkoliikennettä käyttäessään maksamaan usein yli kaksinkertaisen hinnan YTV-alueen sisäpuolella asuvaan verrattuna, koska joutuu ostamaan kaksi lippua: Ensin oman liikennöitsijän lipun että pääsee Helsinkiin, ja päälle lisäksi ulkokuntalaisille kalliiksi hinnoitellun Helsingin sisäisen tai seutulipun. Ja mitä vielä, verottajakin suosii autoilua, koska verotuksessa saa vähentää työmatkakuluja joukkoliikenteen käytön kustannusten mukaan, joka on näissä tapauksissa korkeampi kuin auton käyttö. 




> Tämä voi olla hyvin ohimenevä ilmiö. Öljyn hintakehitys muuttaa tilanteen, samoin halvan työvoiman maiden kehitys kaiken aikaa kallistuvan työvoiman maiksi.


Näin on. Pahimmasssa tapauksessa vähenevien öljyvarojen käytöstä ei voida sopia herrasmiesmäisesti vaan se riistäytyy lähi-idän kaltaisiin konflikteihin seurauksena maailmaa jakava joko kylmä tai kuuma sota. 




> Tällaiselle mallille käy todella huonosti, kun hintasuhteet muuttuvat. Kotitalouksien käytettävissä olevista varoista 17 % kuluu liikenteeseen. Ajoneuvojen hankinta on tästä 6,5 % ja käyttö 8 %. Loppu eli 2,5 % on lähinnä joukkoliikennettä. Nämä ovat keskiarvoja. Autoilevissa perheissä liikenteen osuus on suurempi. Mitä käy, kun ei olekaan varaa ajaa kahdella autolla töihin 50 km työmatkoja? Siinä on haastetta.


"Nurmijärvi" -ilmiö ei ole syntynyt täysin vapaaehtoisesti, vaan monella muutto sinne asti on ollut pakon sanelemaa, ja ollaan hyväksytty riski että työmatkat voivat tulla kalliiksi. Riski toteutuu useimpien kohdalla vasta kun ja jos perheen äiti palaa monen vuoden äitiys- ja hoitovapaajaksojen jälkeen työelämään. 

Nuorten perheiden suurimpia menoeriä juuri nyt on asuminen. Asuntojen hinnat ovat pk-seudulla ja muissa kasvukeskuksissa pompahtaneet keinotekoisen tonttipulan vuoksi niin paljon että kohta hinta on sama euroissa kuin mikä se oli markoissa ennen. Se on johtanut siihen että asuntolainojen takaisinmaksua joudutaan pidentämään ennen n 10 vuodesta pariin - kolmeenkymmeneen vuoteen. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa sitä että moni asuu ikäänkuin vuokralla pankin omistamassa asunnossa maksaen siitä kallista markkinavuokaa aina eläkepäiviin asti. Kaavoituksesta vastaavat päättäjät vain levittävät käsiään. Asuntopula ja talouksien ylivelkaantumispommi ratkeavat vain rakentamalla reilusti lisää asuntoja sinne minne ihmiset haluavat muuttaa. Helsinkiin mahtuisi lisää asuntoja helposti mm. kaikkien haukkuman apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Korpisen mallin mukaan, ja enemmänkin, ilman että se näkyisi vihtyvyyden laskuna. Vrt. että Tukholman maapinta-ala on sama kuin Helsingin, mutta asukkaita on n. 200000 enemmän. Tontti- ja asuntopulan perimmäinen syy on suomalaisten kansanluonteessa, että ei haluta asua tiiviisti, kylki kyljessä. Miten ratkaiset tämän yhtälön? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Nurmijärvi" -ilmiö ei ole syntynyt täysin vapaaehtoisesti, vaan monella muutto sinne asti on ollut pakon sanelemaa, ja ollaan hyväksytty riski että työmatkat voivat tulla kalliiksi.


Aivan. Meillä ylläpidetään mielikuvaa siitä, että kaikki nimenomaan haluavat omakotitaloon maaseudulle. Sillä tavoin nähdään tilastoista, ja sillä tavoin vastataan kyselyihin. Mutta kun ryhdytään selvittämään syitä sille, miksi muutetaan ja miksi vastataan, tullaan juuri tuohon, mitä Rainer kirjoitit.

Miksi näin on? Kun siihen osaisikin vastata. Mutta vakavissaan asialle ei kukaan ole tekemässä mitään. Eikä täydennusrakentamisohjemillakaan ole mitään arvoa, kun tehdään liian pieniä asuntoja liian kalliilla hinnalla.




> Kaavoituksesta vastaavat päättäjät vain levittävät käsiään. Asuntopula ja talouksien ylivelkaantumispommi ratkeavat vain rakentamalla reilusti lisää asuntoja sinne minne ihmiset haluavat muuttaa. Helsinkiin mahtuisi lisää asuntoja helposti mm. kaikkien haukkuman apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Korpisen mallin mukaan, ja enemmänkin, ilman että se näkyisi vihtyvyyden laskuna.


Helsingin asumiväljyys on 32 k-m2/asukas. Tukholmassa 40 ja Keski-Euroopassa 50. Entisen Itä-Saksan alueellakin on paremmin kuin meillä. Mutta mikä on suuri perheasunto muussa kuin omakotitalossa? Se on 75 neliötä. 3-henkiselle perheelle se on 25 m2/hlö. Rakennusliikkeet sanovat, ettei voi tehdä isompaa, ei mene kaupaksi. Ei todellakaan, kun kerrostaloasunto autolähiössä maksaa enemmän kuin omatkotitalo naapurikunnassa.

Asuntomarkkinat eivät toimi. Liikkuminen autolla on liian halpaa, siksi maaseutukunnat menestyvät. Keskustassa asunnot ovat liian kalliita, koska hyvien yhteyksien päässä olevia tilavia kerrostaloasuntoja on vähän, eikä niitä tehdä lisää. On vain kahdenlaista asuntotuotantoa: metroslummia (metrolla tai ilman) eli huonoa lähiörakentamista tai omakotitontteja 30 km:n päässä. Ilmeisesti nämä ovat rakennusliikkeiden kannalta tuottavimmat vaihtoehdot, koska muita ei tehdä, eikä muunlaiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja liikenteeseen uskota.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asuntomarkkinat eivät toimi. Liikkuminen autolla on liian halpaa, siksi maaseutukunnat menestyvät. Keskustassa asunnot ovat liian kalliita, koska hyvien yhteyksien päässä olevia tilavia kerrostaloasuntoja on vähän, eikä niitä tehdä lisää. On vain kahdenlaista asuntotuotantoa: metroslummia (metrolla tai ilman) eli huonoa lähiörakentamista tai omakotitontteja 30 km:n päässä. Ilmeisesti nämä ovat rakennusliikkeiden kannalta tuottavimmat vaihtoehdot, koska muita ei tehdä, eikä muunlaiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja liikenteeseen uskota.


Kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella, ja pikkasen matkaa ulkopuolellakin, tonttitarjonnan niukkuus ja markkinoiden ylikuumeneminen on johtanut siihen että rakennusliikkeet eivät ota riskejä ja rakenna sellaisia asuntoja jotka voisivat "jäädä käteen" jos hintakupla puhkeaa. Kyllähän niitä on hyviä kerros- ja rivitaloasuntoja hyvien yhteyksien päässä, mutta niitä ei ole tarpeeksi. Toisaalta niitä hyviä liikenneyhteyksiäkin pitäisi rakentaa enemmän, niin etteivät kaikki ole autosta kokonaan riippuvaisia  :Smile: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä pieni sivukommentti moottoriteiden rakentamisesta.




> Auton käyttöä pitäisi ennemmin verottaa tiemaksuilla, esim kaikille moottoritietasoisille teille tietulli. Autoilija voi sitten valita maksaako "pikavuorolisän" moottoritien käytöstä vai kulkeeko vanhaa hidasta tietä. Osa valtateistä voisi kokonaan olla yksityisomistuksessa.


Tietulli moottoriteille on Suomessa täysin mahdoton ratkaisu, koska Suomessa tieverkko on nykyisellään niin ylimitoitettu ja useimmilla moottoriteillä on samansuuntainen vanha valtatie, jonka kapasiteetti on riittävä nykyiselle liikenteelle. Tietulli johtaisi vain pääosan liikenteestä siirtymiseen vanhalle tielle. Esimerkiksi valtateiden 1, 3 ja 4 moottoritieosuudet olisivat aivan tyhjiä.

Suomessa Tiehallinto rakentaa moottoritien, jos liikennemäärä ylittää 12 000 ajoneuvoa päivässä. Useilla moottoriteillä ei ole edes tämän verran liikennettä
Todellisuudessa kaksikaistainen valtatie pystyisi välittämään noin kaksinkertaisen ajoneuvomäärän (noin 25 000 ajoneuvoa). 

Liikennemäärät eivät missään Suomessa pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella edellyttäisi moottoriteitä vaan eritasoliittymin varustetuilla perinteisillä valtateillä pärjättäisiin hyvin. Kaupunkien sisääntuloteille on moottoriteitä tehokkaampia ja kustannuksiltaan ja tilankäytöltään järkevämpiä ratkaisuja. 

Liikenne ei myöskään voi kasvaa rajoitta. Asukasta kohden tehdään 3-4 matkaa ja tämä on pysynyt modernin teollisen ajan lähes vakiona. Moottoritietä edellyttävää liikennettä ei synny mihin tahansa.

----------


## Vekku

> Liikennemäärät eivät missään Suomessa pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella edellyttäisi moottoriteitä vaan eritasoliittymin varustetuilla perinteisillä valtateillä pärjättäisiin hyvin. Kaupunkien sisääntuloteille on moottoriteitä tehokkaampia ja kustannuksiltaan ja tilankäytöltään järkevämpiä ratkaisuja.


Oletko ajanut esim. tietä 130 ikinä?

Totta on, että tie 130 Lempäälän Kuljun kohdilta Hämeenlinnaan päin on hiljainen, kun liiikenne kulkee pääosin moottoritietä numero 3, joka on ihan hyväkin juttu. Kun ajaa tietä 130 Hämeenlinnan suuntaan Kuljusta, ei uskoisi, että vielä muutama vuosi sitten ajeltiin näinkin katveista, kapeaa ja mutkaista tietä.

Mutta on täysin mahdoton ajatus, että tiellle 130 mahtuisi nykyiset liikennemäärät, esim. Lempäälän ja Tampereen välille, 130 mutkainen tie, joka on ollut pääväylä joskus 1960-luvun alkupuolella. Moottoritieksi rakennettiin jo vuonna 1967, välille Tampere-Kulju.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietulli moottoriteille on Suomessa täysin mahdoton ratkaisu, koska Suomessa tieverkko on nykyisellään niin ylimitoitettu ja useimmilla moottoriteillä on samansuuntainen vanha valtatie, jonka kapasiteetti on riittävä nykyiselle liikenteelle. Tietulli johtaisi vain pääosan liikenteestä siirtymiseen vanhalle tielle. Esimerkiksi valtateiden 1, 3 ja 4 moottoritieosuudet olisivat aivan tyhjiä.


Riippuu avan siitä minkä hintaista tietullia peritään. Jos se olisi luokkaa 5/euroa /henkilöauto/100 km niin useimmat kyllä ajaisivat moottoritoetä, jos silllä säästää puoli tuntia aikaa ja suonet ei repeile otsassa. Raskailta ajoneuvoilta voitaisiin sitten periä kertaluokaltaan aivan toisenlaisia tulleja, sekä "pakottaa" rekkoja käyttämään moottoriteitä kieltämällä niiltä läpiajo vanhaa tietä pitkin. 




> Suomessa Tiehallinto rakentaa moottoritien, jos liikennemäärä ylittää 12 000 ajoneuvoa päivässä. Useilla moottoriteillä ei ole edes tämän verran liikennettä
> Todellisuudessa kaksikaistainen valtatie pystyisi välittämään noin kaksinkertaisen ajoneuvomäärän (noin 25 000 ajoneuvoa).


Suomen ominaispiirre on se, että Helsingistä pois johtavien valtateiden ruuhkat osuvat viikonlopuille, ja muina aikoina on hiljaisempaa. Kesäviikonloppuina on nähty ettei  2-kaistainen maantie eikä edes 3-kaistainen ohituskaistatie pysty välittämään liikennettä asianmukaisella tehokkuudella. Ainoa poikkeus on vt 7 Hki-Vaalimaa jonka varrella ei ole merkittävää vapaa-ajan asutusta, mutta sensijaan kansainvälistä läpikulkuliikennettä jonka vuoksi sillä on tasainen kuormitus joka viikonpäivä. Tätä tietä ei mielestäni tarvitse ainakaan vielä muuttaa koko matkaltaan moottoritieksi vaikka tiehallinto autoilijapiirit ovat toivoneet. Oikorata itään ja muut rautatieliikenteen parannushankkeet voisivat ottaa osan vt7:n liikenteen hoitaakseen jos tahtoa löytyisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Mutta on täysin mahdoton ajatus, että tielle 130 mahtuisi nykyiset liikennemäärät, esim. Lempäälän ja Tampereen välille, 130 mutkainen tie, joka on ollut pääväylä joskus 1960-luvun alkupuolella.


Puhumattakaan, että nykyinen liikenne voisi mahtua vanhalle valtatie 3:lle vielä Hämeenlinnan eteläpuolellakin. Se osuushan oli jo 20 vuotta sitten viikonloppuruuhkissa täysin tukossa. Ajonopeus putosi monin paikoin 20-30 km/h luokkaan ja välillä jonot seisoivat totaalisesti. Moottoritien tekeminen oli siten välttämätöntä. Itse asiassa nykyisillä liikennemäärillä moottoritiekin näyttää ruuhkaliikenteessä olevan välityskykynsä ylärajoilla.

Muutenkin on äärimmäisen teoreettista väittää, että normaali 2-kaistainen valtatie voisi välittää 25000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa. Tuollainen liikennemäärä tarkoittaa, että vuorokauden huipputunnin aikana kulkee noin 3000 ajoneuvoa yhteen suuntaan eli lähes ajoneuvo sekunnissa. Kuitenkin yleinen suositus riittävälle turvavälille on taajamien ulkopuolella noin 4-5 sekuntia. Alle 2 sekunnin turvavälistä voi saada jo poliisilta pikavoiton. Lisäksi liikennevirrassa pitää olla myös pidempiä välejä, jotta sivuteiltä tulevat pääsevät nousemaan valtatielle ilman, että valtatietä ajavat joutuvat liittymien kohdalla jarruttamaan. Muuten liikennesuma on valmis.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muutenkin on äärimmäisen teoreettista väittää, että normaali 2-kaistainen valtatie voisi välittää 25000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa.


Tosi on [kop kop]. Kuten hra Alkukin on todennut, kapasiteettihan pienenee ajonopeuksien kasvaessa. Normaali kaksikaistainen tie eritasoliittymin varmasti vetää 25 000 ajoneuvoa, muttei suinkaan nopeudella 100 km/h. Suomen ruuhkaisin kaksikaistainen tie Hakamäentie välittää tällä hetkellä 32 000 ajoneuvoa vuorokaudessa, mutta ajonopeus onkin sen mukainen. Kun nopeus kaksinkertaistetaan, uskaltaisin jopa väittää, että kapasiteetti putoaa neljännekseen.

Mielestäni moottoritiet Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle, Lahteen ja Haminaan ovat ihan ok juttu sinällään, mutta harmittaa se, että rautatiet vastaaville yhteyksille kulkevat jälkijunassa reilusti. Tampere ja Lahti sentään ovat nyt juuri sellaisia kuin sopiikin, mutta Lohja ja Porvoo tulisi hetimiten liittää taajamajunaradoilla rataverkkoon, rakennettiin oikoratoja niistä eteenpäin tai ei. Matkustusetäisyyksien kasvaminen pääkaupunkiseudulla ei välttämättä ole kaupunkirakenteellisesti paras juttu, mutta kun sen radan vaihtoehtona on jo valmis moottoritie, niin pakkohan se ratakin on rakentaa. Parempi, että ympäryskunnat kasvavat raideliikenteeseen tukeutuen eikä moottoritiehen. Valitettavasti vaihtoehto, että ne eivät kasvaisi, ei taida olla käytettävissä. Sehän on kuntien oma asia, eivätkä ne piittaa, mitkä ovat niiden kaavoitusratkaisujen liikenteelliset vaikutukset pääkaupunkiseudulla eivätkä joudu investoinneista penniäkään maksamaan.

----------


## Allison

> Autoiluahan ei voi perustella järjellä, ainoastaan tunteella. Valitetaan, että 10 % nousu joukkoliikenteen lipun hinnassa on liikaa, ja jos sellainen nousu tulee, sitten siirrytään auton käyttöön.


Öljyn maailmanmarkkinahinnasta kirjoiteltiin taannoin jossain lehdessä ja todettiin, että kaikki negatiiviset tapahtumat maailmalla nostavat öljyn hintaa, mutta vastaavasti mikään positiivinen asia ei laske sitä. Joukkoliikenteen käytön halpuus tuntuu olevan ehkä samanlainen asia. Sen halpuus on ns. must be -laatuelementti, eli se on välttämätön asia, mutta sillä ei vielä yksin saada taattua menestystä. Should be -elementtejä ovat sellaiset kilpailukeinot, kuten nopeus, vuoroväli yms. Toisin sanoen joukkoliikenteen "huonoudesta yksityisautoiluun nähden" johtuen halpuus on elinehto, vasta sen toteuduttua aletaan katsoa muita kilpailukeinoja. Ja jos halpuus ei toteudu, aletaan suoraan miettiä yksityisautoilua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joukkoliikenteen käytön halpuus tuntuu olevan ehkä samanlainen asia. Sen halpuus on ns. must be -laatuelementti, eli se on välttämätön asia, mutta sillä ei vielä yksin saada taattua menestystä. Should be -elementtejä ovat sellaiset kilpailukeinot, kuten nopeus, vuoroväli yms.


Tämä on varmasti totta. Sitä osoittavat myös muutamat ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen kokeilut. Aluksi matkustajamäärä nousee, mutta sitten tasaantuu tasolle, jolla oltiin ennen ilmaisuutta. Miksi? Juuri siksi, että hinta ei ole autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välillä valitsemisen tekijä, vaan muu palvelutaso. Eli kääntäen voisi sanoa, että palveutaso on liikenteen must-elementti, jolla ei juuri ole hintajoustoa.

(Tämä on ristiriidassa mm. niiden tutkimusten kanssa, joissa on tutkittu lipunhinnan vaikutusta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Tämän ristiriidan selvittäminen on kiintoisa juttu, mutta työläs ja jätän sen tässä silleen.)




> Toisin sanoen joukkoliikenteen "huonoudesta yksityisautoiluun nähden" johtuen halpuus on elinehto, vasta sen toteuduttua aletaan katsoa muita kilpailukeinoja. Ja jos halpuus ei toteudu, aletaan suoraan miettiä yksityisautoilua.


Tässä minusta pitää tehdä selkeä asennemuutos. Ei autoilijoiden, vaan joukkoliikenneihmisten.

Joukkoliikenne ei ole pelkästään "huonompaa kuin autoilu", vaikka joissain omisnaisuuksissa autoilu voittaakin joukkoliikenteen. 1960-luvun joukkoliikenneajattelu oli keskittymistä niihin asioihin, joissa auto on joukkoliikennettä parempi. Yritettiin jäjitellä autoa ja siten yritettiin tehdä joukkoliikenteestä kilpailukykyinen autoilun vahvuuksien kanssa. Samalla unohdettiin joukkoliikenteen vahvuudet, eikä niihin panostettu.

Meillä Suomessa tämä ajattelu on vallalla yhä. Se näkyy esimerkiksi siinä, että joukkoliikenteen kilpailutekijöiksi sanotaan usein vain vuoroväli ja nopeus.

Joukkoliikenteellä on omat vahvuutensa, ja siellä, missä joukkoliikenne menestyy, panostetaan näihin vahvuuksiin. Ja annetaan autojen olla "nollan" vuorovälinsä kanssa sekä nopeudessa ylivoimaisia siellä, missä se autolla on mahdollista.

Urbaanissa ympäristössähän auto ei ole edes nopeampi, eikä sen vuorovälikään ole nolla, vaan liikennevalojen asettama 1,5-2,5 minuuttia. Tärkeimmät joukkoliikenteen edut ovat kuitenkin muussa kuin itse välineessä. Auto pilaa ympäristön laadun kuin joukkoliikenne parantaa sitä. Auto tappaa kaupunkikeskustat kun joukkoliikenne elvyttää ne. Auto stressa ja pahimmillaan tappaa ihmisiä, kun joukkoliikenne tarjoaa lepoa ja turvallisuutta.

Mutta tämä on paljon laajempi asia kuin pelkät autot, bussti tai vaunut/junat. Kyse on yhdyskuntarakenteesta. Autolle tehty rakenne (suomalainen rakentaminen 1960-luvulta alkaen) ei toimi joukkoliikenteellä, eikä joukkoliikenteelle tehty rakenne (ennen 1960-lukua) toimi autoilla.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Meillä Suomessa tämä ajattelu on vallalla yhä. Se näkyy esimerkiksi siinä, että joukkoliikenteen kilpailutekijöiksi sanotaan usein vain vuoroväli ja nopeus.


Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijoiden kannalta asennemuutoksella voisi olla hyviä vaikutuksia, tuulettaisi vanhoja näkökantoja. Käyttäjän kannalta vuoroväli ja nopeus ovat kuitenkin tärkeitä asioita. Jos haluan päästä paikasta A paikkaan B, minua tavallisena pulliaisena kiinnostaa arjessa enemmän se, kauanko matkaan kuluu ja miten mukavasti sen voin tehdä, kuin se, mitkä ovat kulkutavan vaikutukset kaupunkikehitykseen. Politiikalla voidaan sitten suosia jompaa kumpaa kulkutapaa kaupunkirakenteellisesti ja muilla keinoilla, jotta ihmiset saataisiin tekemään haluttuja valintoja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Anteron viestiin ajattelin tarkentaa muutaman asian.




> Meillä Suomessa tämä ajattelu on vallalla yhä. Se näkyy esimerkiksi siinä, että joukkoliikenteen kilpailutekijöiksi sanotaan usein vain vuoroväli ja nopeus.


Kannattaa muistaa, että vuoroväli ja nopeus toki ovat joukkoliikenteen kilpailutekijöitä. 

Pitää kuitenkin ymmärtää, että yhtä tärkeitä kilpailutekijöitä ovat palvelun saavutettavuus, säännöllisyys, sosiaalinen turvallisuus ja palvelun kattavuus. Jos vuoroväliä ja nopeutta korostetaan niiden kustannuksella, menetetään matkustajia.

Nopeuden suhteen välineen absoluuttisella nopeudella väylällä ei myöskään ole merkitystä, vaan kilpailutekijä on suhteellinen nopeus ovelta ovelle, jonka tulisi olla yleensä yksityisautoliikenteen kanssa yhtä nopea tai hieman nopeampi. Tämä edellyttää myös joukkoliikenteen hyvää saavutettavuutta eli linjan pysäkkien / asemien hyvää sovitusta kaupunkirakenteeseen.

Yhden linjan korkea vuorotiheys ei auta, jos muu palvelu ei ole tämän yhden linjan tasolla.

Esimerkiksi Saksan ja Sveitsin kaupungeissa usein kaikilla linjoilla on sama vuoroväli, joka mahdollistaa palveluiden synkronoinnin kaikilla asemilla varsinkin iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. Päinvastainen esimerkki on Helsingin metro, jossa synkronointia ei edes yritetä vaan pyritään vain metron korkeaan vuoroväliin liityntäbusseista piittaamatta.




> Kyse on yhdyskuntarakenteesta. Autolle tehty rakenne (suomalainen rakentaminen 1960-luvulta alkaen) ei toimi joukkoliikenteellä, eikä joukkoliikenteelle tehty rakenne (ennen 1960-lukua) toimi autoilla.


Tämä on nyt kyllä turhan kärjistettyä. 1960-luvulta alkaen rakennettu tiiviimpi asuminen, kuten kerrostalolähiöt ja tiiviit pientaloalueet, ovat palveltavissa vielä aivan hyvin joukkoliikenteellä, vaikka ne onkin suunniteltu autovaltaisiksi. Tämä edellyttää ennen kaikkea uudenlaisia, kaupunkirakenteeseen hyvin sovitettuja joukkoliikennelinjoja jotka yhdistävät useita alueita. Samalla kaupunkirakennetta voidaan täydennysrakentaa.

Tämän osoittavat myös käytännön kokemukset Saksan, Ranskan ja Ruotsin uusilta pikaraitiotielinjoilta, jotka usein palvelevat nimenomaan myös 1960-70-luvun autokaupunkia (esim. Freiburg: Weingarten, Strasbourg: Hautepierre, Elsau, Tukholma: Valla).

Sen sijaan joukkoliikenteellä on vaikea palvella 1970-luvulta alkaen rakennettuja väljiä pientaloalueita sekä automarketalueita. Mutta jos automarket sattuu linjan varrelle, siinäpä vasta erinomainen täydennysrakentamiskohde! Rakennustyömaan pohjakin on jo valmiiksi asfaltoitu tai betonoitu!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nopeuden suhteen välineen absoluuttisella nopeudella väylällä ei myöskään ole merkitystä, vaan kilpailutekijä on suhteellinen nopeus ovelta ovelle, jonka tulisi olla yleensä yksityisautoliikenteen kanssa yhtä nopea tai hieman nopeampi.


Juuri tätä tarkoitin: Täkäläinen ajattelu keskittyy vain välineeseen ja pysäkiltä/asemalta toiselle matkustamiseen. Siitä on syntynyt virallisen liturgian mukainen liityntäliikenneperiaate. Suorien yhteyksien muuttamista vaihdollisiksi markkinoidaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämisenä. Toki se on kehittämistä, suunta vain on väärä.

Metroa tai lähijunia pidetään parhaina joukkoliikenteen muotoina sillä perusteella, että niillä pääsee pisimmän matkan minuutissa. Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että ihmisen kävelynopeus on luonnonvakio, jota tekniikka ei muuta. Ja kun metron ja junan suuri nopeus perustuu kävelymatkan pidentämiseen, "nopeutus" onkin Helsingin kokoisissa kaupungeissa enemmän haitta kuin hyöty.




> Tämä on nyt kyllä turhan kärjistettyä. 1960-luvulta alkaen rakennettu tiiviimpi asuminen, kuten kerrostalolähiöt ja tiiviit pientaloalueet, ovat palveltavissa vielä aivan hyvin joukkoliikenteellä, vaikka ne onkin suunniteltu autovaltaisiksi. Tämä edellyttää ennen kaikkea uudenlaisia, kaupunkirakenteeseen hyvin sovitettuja joukkoliikennelinjoja jotka yhdistävät useita alueita. Samalla kaupunkirakennetta voidaan täydennysrakentaa.


Toki näin, mutta ei tämä aivan helppoakaan ole. Etenkin nykyään, kun aiemmin tavallinen asemakaavan muuttaminen eli rakennusten purkaminen ei ole enää hyväksyttyä.

1960-luvun kaavoituksessa ongelma joukkoliikenteelle jo kylvettiin siten, että vaikka joukkoliikenne oli mahdollista, se on kuitenkin kallista. Rakentaminen, joka levittäytyy kahdelle puolen moottoritietä ja ilman lähiöitä suoraan toisiinsa yhdistäviä väyliä, soveltuu vain lähiökohtaisiin seutukeskukseen johtaviin bussilinjoihin. Bussiliikenteessä tästä ei tavallaan ole väliä, koska "junakokoa" ei voi kasvattaa. Mutta tämä on este siirtyä kustannustehokkaampaan joukkoliikenteeseen.

1970-luvulla ongelma alkoi kasvaa siten, että lähiöitä paisutettiin niin, ettei edes lähiön sisällä enää ollut kohtuullisia kävelymatkoja. Jos lähiön sisällä tarvitaan kiemurteleva bussilinja, tällaista lähiötä on vaikea kytkeä helminauhan helmeksi läpi kulkevan raideliikenteen tukeen.

Paisuttamisella ei ollut väliä, koska ajateltiin, että kaikki ajavat autolla jopa lähiön ostarille. Korttelikohtaisia kauppojahan tehtiin vielä 1960-luvulla. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta ongelmallista oli, että joukkoliikenne (=bussi) saattoi kulkea vain kokoojakadulla, jonne alkoi olla liian pitkä matka alueen reunojen asunnoilta. Helsingissä metro antoi vielä ylimääräisen syyn olla piittaamatta kävelyetäisyyksistä kun vakuuteltiin, että kyllä metrolle kävellään 800 metrin päästä. Tämän väittämän päättömyyttä todistaa hyvin Herttoniemen rannan bussilinja 81, kuten Late taisi jossain aiemmin jo todeta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pitää kuitenkin ymmärtää, että yhtä tärkeitä kilpailutekijöitä ovat palvelun saavutettavuus, säännöllisyys, sosiaalinen turvallisuus ja palvelun kattavuus. Jos vuoroväliä ja nopeutta korostetaan niiden kustannuksella, menetetään matkustajia.


Jos joukkoliikenne suunnitellaan niin että mahdollisimman monella on oltava suora yhteys esim kotoa työpaikalle, jää silti moni paitsioon. Esim ne jotka töiden jälkeen eivät palaa suoraan kotiin vaan menevät muualle ostoksille tai harrastamaan jotain, tai ne jotka aamuisin vievät lapsiaan päiväkotiin joka on hieman sivussa työmatkan varrelta, mutta keskeisellä paikalla muuten. Vaihdottomien yhteyksien maksimoiminen johtaa usein vuorovälin harvenemiseen, ja omasta kokemuksestani sanoisin että suurkaupunkialueella vaihdollinen yhteys, jos sen kaikkien osayhteyksien vuoroväli on tiheä, on kilpailukykyisempi kuin vaihdoton. 




> Sen sijaan joukkoliikenteellä on vaikea palvella 1970-luvulta alkaen rakennettuja väljiä pientaloalueita sekä automarketalueita. Mutta jos automarket sattuu linjan varrelle, siinäpä vasta erinomainen täydennysrakentamiskohde! Rakennustyömaan pohjakin on jo valmiiksi asfaltoitu tai betonoitu!


Osuit naulan kantaan. Mutta miten saadaan jättimarkettien viereiset asuinalueet houkutteleviksi ja viihtyisiksi? Aikoinaan vajaat 10 vuotta sitten ensimmäisä yhteistä asuntoa etsiessämme minä ja vaimoni raakasimme armotta pois Leppävaaran uuden osan kohteet, nimenomaan siksi että alue näytti niin tavattoman ankealta, ja pelättiin liikenteen tekevän sen varsin rauhattomaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Osuit naulan kantaan. Mutta miten saadaan jättimarkettien viereiset asuinalueet houkutteleviksi ja viihtyisiksi?r


Onko missään kokeiltu sitä, että jättimarkettien yläkerroksiin rakennettaisiin asuntoja? Niistä voisi olla promenadinäkymä marketin sisälle sekä toiset ikkunat ulos. Bussit voisivat pysähtyä marketin betonikannen alla, jotta bussipysäkille olisi lämmin kulkureitti ja odotustila. Kannelmäen Prismassa automarketin bussiyhteydet on ratkaistu riittävällä tavalla siten, että se on sijoitettu Kehä 1 ja Hämeenlinnanväylän risteyskohtaan. Tällöin sinne pääsee kummankin väylän busseilla ja kävelymatkat ovat siedettävät. Malmilla automarketit on taas sijoitettu aseman viereen ja tehty siihen aluekeskus ja joukkoliikenteen vaihtoterminaali, se on hyvä ratkaisu myös.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko missään kokeiltu sitä, että jättimarkettien yläkerroksiin rakennettaisiin asuntoja?


On.

Espoon Isossa omenassa asukas voi elää rakennuksen sisällä lopun elämäänsä, koska asunnoista pääsee suoraan kauppakeskustiloihin.

Kampissa kauppakeskuksen länsisiipi on kerrostalojen perustusta.

Ennen vanhaan tehtiin taloja, joiden alakerroissa oli kauppoja. Niistä kaupoista sai myös kaiken, mitä elämässään tarvitsi. Kävelymatka kaukaisimpaan tarvittavaan kauppaan oli vain pari sataa metriä. Siis vähemmän kuin nykyaikaisen kauppakeskuksen käytävä päästä päähän.

Sellaisten talojen rykelmää kutsuttiin kaupungiksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos joukkoliikenne suunnitellaan niin että mahdollisimman monella on oltava suora yhteys esim kotoa työpaikalle, jää silti moni paitsioon. Esim ne jotka töiden jälkeen eivät palaa suoraan kotiin vaan menevät muualle ostoksille tai harrastamaan jotain, tai ne jotka aamuisin vievät lapsiaan päiväkotiin joka on hieman sivussa työmatkan varrelta, mutta keskeisellä paikalla muuten.


Tämä ei ole liikenteen ongelma, vaan kaavoituksen virhe. Palvelut päiväkoteja myöten voidaan sijoittaa niin, että ne ovat luonollisten kulkureittien varrella.

Syy siihen, miksi näin ei ole, on modernistisessa kaavoitusopissa, jossa yhdyskuntarakenne jaetaan palasiin ja kaikki toiminnot eriytetään. Meidän kaavoituskäytäntömme perustuu tähän yhä, sillä kaavamerkinnät kuvaavat erikseen asumista, työpaikkoja, palveluita, kouluja, "keskustatoimintoja" (sillä kuvataan sitä modernistisen strukturoidun kaavoitusperiaatteen vastaista rakennetta, jota perinteinen kaupunki on), satamtoimintoja jne.

Tämä kaavoitusoppi syntyi toisaalta 1900-luvun alun teollisuuden ympäristöongelmista, toisaalta henkilöauton pitämisestä kaiken liikennesuunnittelun tarpeettomaksi tekevänä ihmeenä, jonka ansiosta toimintojen eriyttäminen ja keskittäminen tuli mahdolliseksi.

Teollisuuden ympäristöhaitat ovat vaihtuneet liikenteen ympäristöhaitoiksi. Ihmiset pakenevat niitä muuttamalla maalle, jossa he ovat entistä riippuvaisempia autoista, ja autojen käyttö ja ongelmat vain lisääntyvät. Päiväkotia ei voi sijoittaa "matkan varrelle", sillä liikenneympäristö on lapsille epäterveellinen. Niinpä päiväkoti sijoitetaan jonnekin toisaalle kuin työpaikan suuntaan. Ja autoilun määrä vain kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon Isossa omenassa asukas voi elää rakennuksen sisällä lopun elämäänsä, koska asunnoista pääsee suoraan kauppakeskustiloihin.
> 
> Kampissa kauppakeskuksen länsisiipi on kerrostalojen perustusta.


Näiden kohteiden neliöhinnat ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että tavallisilla lapsiperheillä ei ole niihin asiaa. Mutta ehkä tulevaisuudessa nämä alkavat yleistyä. Se on myös vallitsevasta muodista myös kiinni minne kysyntä eniten kohdistuu. Suomessa lapsiperheiden suosima asumismuoti on tällä hetkellä vielä melko epäurbaania, oma talo ja iso piha täytyy olla. 




> Ennen vanhaan tehtiin taloja, joiden alakerroissa oli kauppoja. Niistä kaupoista sai myös kaiken, mitä elämässään tarvitsi. Kävelymatka kaukaisimpaan tarvittavaan kauppaan oli vain pari sataa metriä. Siis vähemmän kuin nykyaikaisen kauppakeskuksen käytävä päästä päähän.
> 
> Sellaisten talojen rykelmää kutsuttiin kaupungiksi


ja 



> Tämä kaavoitusoppi syntyi toisaalta 1900-luvun alun teollisuuden ympäristöongelmista, toisaalta henkilöauton pitämisestä kaiken liikennesuunnittelun tarpeettomaksi tekevänä ihmeenä, jonka ansiosta toimintojen eriyttäminen ja keskittäminen tuli mahdolliseksi.


Kunnon kaupungeissa on aina ollut erikseen isoja toreja, kauppahalleja ja myöhemmin tavarataloja jonne ollaan tultu säännöllisesti kauempaa kuin kävelymatkan päästä ostoksille, jo kauan ennenkuin kaikilla oli autoja käytössään. Kaupat ja tavaratalot tarvitsivat jo 1900-luvun alussa tukkuvarastoja ja kulutustarviketeollisuutta, ja sekä ympäristöongelmat että tilantarve ajoivat nämä toiminnot kaupunkien laitamille. 

Kaikenlainen kulutus on kasvanut teollisuusmaissa rajusti aikajanalla 1900-2000, ja kulutuksen kasvu on ollut suoraan sidoksissa kaupunkien kasvuun. Kaupungit ovat kasvaneet ulospäin ja tilaa vaativa teollisuus ja logistiikkatoiminnot ovat aina joutuneet muuttamaan kaupungin ja maaseudun rajamaille. Tämä ei olisi ollut mahdollista ilman kaavoitusta niillä opeilla mitä kulloinkin katsottiiin parhaaksi, joissakin maissa auto oli tärkeämpi, joissakin vähemmän tärkeä elementti.  Yksityiskäyttöön tarkoitettujen henkilöautojen kieltäminen tai äärimmäisen tiukka säännöstely vielä 1900-luvun jälkipuoliskolla (kuten Kiinassa tai DDR:ssä) ei ole tehnyt kaupungeista välttämättä mukavempia, terveellisempiä ja turvallisempia paikkoja asua kuin länsimaissa. Kuitenkin näissäkin yhteiskunnissa yritettiiin kaavoittaa kaupunkeja vallitsevien oppien mukaan niin hyvin kuin resurssit antoivat myötä. Ja DDR:ssä oli resursseja, se  ei ollut yksipuoluediktatuurista huolimatta mikään kehitysmaa, vaan aito kulutusyhteiskunta, ja 60-70 luvulla sen bruttoksansantuote henkeä kohti väitettiin olleen jopa Suomea korkeampi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ei pelkällä kaavoituksella voi määrätä, minne tulee kauppoja. Jos jokin alue ei yrittäjiä miellytä, ei sinne kauppoja tule, vaikka kaavassa olisi niin määrätty. Esimerkiksi Espoossa Koivuhovin seisakkeen viereisellä asuinalueella (Ullanmäki) on ainakin toistaiseksi jäänyt rakentamatta kaupallisille palveluille varattu alue. 

Kaavoittajan pitäisi tietenkin pystyä tuottamaan kaavoja, joiden toteuminen on realistista. Yhtenä ongelmana on kuitenkin varmasti se, että vaatimukset kaupan   kannattavuudelle tuntuvat muuttuvan aikojen kuluessa. Tästä esimerkkinä on Lehtisaaren ostoskeskuksen näivettyminen. Ei tämä tietenkään kaikkia haittaa. Lehtisaaren lisärakentamista käsitelleessä artikkelissa joku paikallinen asukas totesi, ettei ruokakaupan puute ole mikään ongelma, koska autolla voi töistä kotiin tullessa käydä ostoksilla. 

Tällä lailla ilmeisemmin pyritään miellyttämään kauppiaita ja saamaan niitä kaupallisia palveluita alueelle. http://www.espoo.fi/hankkeet/?Path=1...6351;9268;9270 Tämä on Kauklahden lähelle tulevan Näkinmetsän alueen suunnitelma. Kaavakartasta näkee, kuinka kaupalliset palvelut on kaavaluonnoksessa sijoitettu asuinalueen reunalle, Kehä III:n varteen. Tietenkin voisi ylipäätään kysyä, miksi rakentaminen pyritään sijoittamaan Kehä III:n viereen, eikä radan varteen, jonne kuvittelisi tarvittaessa perustaa uuden seisakkeen, joka samalla voisi palvella vaikkapa Mikkelää.

Eilen ollessani huvimatkalla erinäisiä bussilinjoja käyttäen kävin muun muassa Jumboon tutustumassa. Siitä kyllä huomasi, että sinne ihmisten on ajateltu tulevan autolla. Kauppakeskus on parkkipaikkojen ympäröimänä ja kauppakeskuksen  yhden sisäänkäynnin kohdalla luki: "Olet jättänyt autosi P3-tasolle." Se parkkihalli oli kyllä ihan siinä sisäänkäyntiä vastapäätä. Kävellen Jumboon mennssä ainakin ensikertalaisena oli ylipäätänsä vaikea löytää sisäänkäynti kaikkien niiden pysäköintialueiden keskeltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näiden kohteiden (Kampin ja Ison omenan asunnot) neliöhinnat ovat kuitenkin sitä luokkaa että tavallisilla lapsiperheillä ei ole niihin asiaa.


Eli tarjonta ei vastaa läheskään kysyntää.




> Mutta ehkä tulevaisuudessa nämä alkavat yleistyä.


Arvaan kuitenkin, että ei. Keskitetyn kauppakeskuksen yhteyteen ei voi rakentaa asuntoja kysyntää vastaavasti. Etäisyys kauppakeskuksesta kasvaa vääjäämättä, tehtiin lisää sitten pysty- tai sivusuunntaan. Ainoa tapa tuottaa rajattomasti asuntoja, jotka ovat yhtä lähellä palveluita kuin kauppakeskusten yläkerrassa olevat asunnot, on hajauttaa palvelut. Perinteinen kaupunki lähi- ja kivijalkakauppoineen on juuri tätä.




> Se on myös vallitsevasta muodista myös kiinni minne kysyntä eniten kohdistuu. Suomessa lapsiperheiden suosima asumismuoti on tällä hetkellä vielä melko epäurbaania, oma talo ja iso piha täytyy olla.


Tässä olet asian ytimessä. Keskustakerrostalon asfaltoitu sisäpiha ei ole lasten mieleen. Mutta vanhempien mieleen ei ole metsälähiön rajaamaton pistetalojen välinen piha-alue, joka ei jäsenny viihtyisäksi pihatilaksi, joka on erillään esimerkiksi pysäköinnistä.

Pihan tulee olla paikka, jonne lapsen uskaltaa jättää myös valvomatta. Autoliikenteeseen perustuva modernistinen kaavoitus ei tuota sellaista pihamaata kuin aidattuna omakotitalon pihana. Se ei tarkoita, etteikö sellaista pihaa voisi olla urbaanissakin ympäristössä. Kannattaa poiketa aivan Kampin tuntumassa Ruoholahden sadan markan villojen pihaa kurkistamassa. Siellä sitä on, keskellä liikennehelvettiä.

Tällainen rakennustapa osattiin ja oli vallitseva 100 vuotta sitten. Nyt sen nykyaikaista jäljitelmää, "tiivismatalaa" on harjoiteltu jo 10-15 vuotta. Tiivismatalan keskeinen ongelma, esim. Leppävaarassa, on auto. Lapsiperhe tarvitsee sen (tai ne), koska kaikki palvelut perustuvat auton käyttöön. Turvallista ja viihtyisää korttelia ei voi tehdä, jos siellä on ajettava ja oltava tilaa autolle.




> Kunnon kaupungeissa on aina ollut erikseen isoja toreja, kauppahalleja ja myöhemmin tavarataloja jonne ollaan tultu säännöllisesti kauempaa kuin kävelymatkan päästä ostoksille, jo kauan ennenkuin kaikilla oli autoja käytössään.


Niinpä. Miksi näissä asiointi nykyään on muka mahdotonta ilman autoa?




> Yksityiskäyttöön tarkoitettujen henkilöautojen kieltäminen tai äärimmäisen tiukka säännöstely vielä 1900-luvun jälkipuoliskolla (kuten Kiinassa tai DDR:ssä) ei ole tehnyt kaupungeista välttämättä mukavempia, terveellisempiä ja turvallisempia paikkoja asua kuin länsimaissa.


Lienee kuitenkin niin, ettei autoja näissä maissa kielletty, vaan niihin ei ollut varaa. Tuotanto oli tehotonta ja kansantuotteesta suuri osa kului muuhun kuin kansalaisten elintason hyväksi.




> Kuitenkin näissäkin yhteiskunnissa yritettiiin kaavoittaa kaupunkeja vallitsevien oppien mukaan niin hyvin kuin resurssit antoivat myötä.


Joo, ainakin tehtiin isoja katuja. Ehkä se oli viisasta, kun länsimaita jäljiteltäessä nyt jokaisen pitää saada auto eikä muulla ole väliä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pihan tulee olla paikka, jonne lapsen uskaltaa jättää myös valvomatta. Autoliikenteeseen perustuva modernistinen kaavoitus ei tuota sellaista pihamaata kuin aidattuna omakotitalon pihana. Se ei tarkoita, etteikö sellaista pihaa voisi olla urbaanissakin ympäristössä. Kannattaa poiketa aivan Kampin tuntumassa Ruoholahden sadan markan villojen pihaa kurkistamassa. Siellä sitä on, keskellä liikennehelvettiä.


Onneksi rivitalojen yhteispihat toimivat myös. Itse pidän rivareita ainoana järkevänä kaupunkeihin ja lähiöihin sopivana matalana asuintalotyyppinä, mutta jostain syystä nekään eivät ole mielipidemittauksissa niin haluttuja kuin ok-talot. Vanhat puutalo-umpikorttelit Ruoholahden ja Vallilan tapaan ovat tietenkin OK, mutta jonnekin Keimolaan sijoitettuna sellaiset vaikuttaisivat aika kornilta ja epäkäytännöllisiltä. 




> Niinpä. Miksi näissä asiointi nykyään on muka mahdotonta ilman autoa?


Ei se ole mahdotonta, mutta laiskuus pistää käyttämään autoa joka tilantessa. Mutta poikkeuksiakin löytyy. Ympärillämme liikkuu esim tuhansia naisia jotka lähtevät ostoksille joukkoliikennevälineillä pitkienkin matkojen päähän tehtaanmyymälöihin ja  hehtaarialleihin, ja raahaavat kaikkea mahdollista aina astiastoista pienempiin huonekalujihin asti kotiin ilman autoa. Toinen esimerkki on kaljashoppailu Viron-laivoilta, joka on vähän miehisempi harrastus. Olutlaatikoita raahataan pinoittain busseisssa ja junissa kun tullaan laivalta kotiin, ei pelkästään siitä syystä että ei olla ihan siinä kunnossa että voisi itse ajaa, vaan myös siksi että satamissa ei ole (onneksi) riittävästi pitkäaikaispysäköintipaikkoja. 




> Lienee kuitenkin niin, ettei autoja näissä maissa kielletty, vaan niihin ei ollut varaa. Tuotanto oli tehotonta ja kansantuotteesta suuri osa kului muuhun kuin kansalaisten elintason hyväksi.


Kiinan kansantasavallassa taitavat autot olla vieläkin aika lailla kiellettyjä tavallisilta kansalaisilta, DDR:ssä niitä taas säännösteltiin huomattavasti rankemmin kuin köyhemmissä itäblokin maissa, vaikka tarvetta ei olisi ollut.  Ymmärtääkseni DDR:ssä pyrittiin joukkoliikenteen käytön maksimointiin ja annettiin puolueen toimesta kansalaisten ymmärtää että "he eivät autoja tarvitse". Vanhoista "Aatun" aikaisista autobahneista annettiin toinen ajorata kasvaa umpeen. Kuten varmaan kaikki tiedämme niin aikanaan sekä suomalaiset demarit että länsi-Saksan vihreätkin pitivät DDR:ää juuri tuollaisten ilmiöiden vuoksi "mallimaana". Eivät ehkä olleet tutustuneet muuhun kuin paraatipuolen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Onko missään kokeiltu sitä, että jättimarkettien yläkerroksiin rakennettaisiin asuntoja?


On. 
Kaakkois-Aasia, varsinkin Kiina ja Hongkong on täynnä niitä. Noissa komplekseissa on jopa koulut ja lastentarhat (usein myös McDonald's tai Pizza Hut), jotta niistä ei tosiaankaan tarvitse tulla ulos. Hautoja niissä en ole vielä nähnyt, joten aikanaan pitää sitten tulla ulos ns. "jalat edellä".




> Kiinan kansantasavallassa taitavat autot olla vieläkin aika lailla kiellettyjä tavallisilta kansalaisilta,


Ei suinkaan kiellettyä, vaan nyt päinvastoin kaikilla menestyjillä pitää olla auto. Onneksi polttoaineet kallistuvat täälläkin ja valtiovalta on ryhtynyt toimiin hillitsemään autoistumista (yritetään ottaa mallia mm. Singaporen systeemeistä), sillä joku sielläkin on nähnyt tulevat kauhukuvat savusumuhelveteistä (Peking ja Shanghai ovat jo). Mutta ei ole milläänlailla kiellettyä omistaa auto täällä ja autovalmistajat kilvan toivovatkin mahdollisimman monen kiinalaisen ostavan sellaisen. Lähes kaikilla länsimaisilla ja japanilaisilla (mukaanlukien esim. BMW ja Mercedes Benz) autonvalmistajilla on jo tehtaansa Kiinassa. Autosupermarketit kukoistavat ja uusia valtavia asuinalueita, joita rakennetaan kokoajan, markkinoidaan sujuvilla moottoritieyhteyksillä sekä runsailla autopaikoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autosupermarketit kukoistavat ja uusia valtavia asuinalueita, joita rakennetaan kokoajan, markkinoidaan sujuvilla moottoritieyhteyksillä sekä runsailla autopaikoilla.


Länsi-Euroopan 1960-luku siis kukoistaa!

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Länsi-Euroopan 1960-luku siis kukoistaa!


Juu... taitaa vaan tuo evoluutio mennä täällä pikavauhtia nopeutettuna. Kunhan nyt joitain jäisi jäljelle siitäkin (esim. luontoa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei pelkällä kaavoituksella voi määrätä, minne tulee kauppoja. Jos jokin alue ei yrittäjiä miellytä, ei sinne kauppoja tule, vaikka kaavassa olisi niin määrätty. Esimerkiksi Espoossa Koivuhovin seisakkeen viereisellä asuinalueella (Ullanmäki) on ainakin toistaiseksi jäänyt rakentamatta kaupallisille palveluille varattu alue.


Itse asiassa voisi. Juuri sen vuoksi kaavoitus on kunnan monopoli, että asukkaat itse saavat päättää, minkälaisen kaupungin haluavat. Siis periaatteessa.

Suomessa ongelma on, että kaavoitusmonopoli on kunnalla, mutta kuntarajoja oleellisempi asia on nykyään seutu. Lainsäädäntömme ei kuintenkaan ole kehittynyt tämän asian perässä. Niinpä seudun kunnat kilpailevat keskenään sekä asukkaista että marketeista. Sillä autolla pääsee pitkälle naapurikunnan puolelle sekä asumaan että asioimaan.

Jos siis meidän kunnassamme haluttaisiin olla ilman kauppakeskusta ja asioida lähipalveluissa, se käy siten, ettei kaavoiteta kauppakeskukselle tonttia. Mutta kun naapurikunta kaavoittaa rajan toiselle puolelle tienatakseen verotuloja, niin minkäs teet. Ei voi estää ketään menemästä kauppakeskukseen, kun se tarjouksillaan kilpailee lähikaupat kuoliaiksi.

Lainsäädäntöä ei taas saada muuttumaan, kun asiasta ei löydy yksimielisyyttää. Esim. Englannissa on laki, joka edellyttää kauppakeskuksen rakentajaa rakentamaan myös määrätyn määrän lähikauppoja. Sillä tavoin estetään se, että kauppakeskus tuhoaa lähipalvelut, koska sen on pakko ylläpitää myös niitä. En tunne tätä kuviota tämän tarkemmin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei suinkaan kiellettyä, vaan nyt päinvastoin kaikilla menestyjillä pitää olla auto.


Hyvää iltaa sinne Kiinaan! (Montako tuntia muuten olette Suomen aikaa edellä?)

Jotain tuollaista aavistin, mutta muutokset autoilupolitiikassa on varmaan tapahtunut n viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana, ja maaseudulla taitaa olla vielä aika harvinaista tuo auton omistaminen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos siis meidän kunnassamme haluttaisiin olla ilman kauppakeskusta ja asioida lähipalveluissa, se käy siten, ettei kaavoiteta kauppakeskukselle tonttia. Mutta kun naapurikunta kaavoittaa rajan toiselle puolelle tienatakseen verotuloja, niin minkäs teet. Ei voi estää ketään menemästä kauppakeskukseen, kun se tarjouksillaan kilpailee lähikaupat kuoliaiksi.


Markettien sijoittelun lisäksi pk-seudulla ilmiö toistuu myös niin että naapurikaupungit houkuttelevat suuria työpaikkoja pois Helsingistä, ja nimenomaan paikkoihin jonne on helpointa tulla nimenomaan autolla, ei julkisilla, Espoossa länsiväylän ja Vantaalla kehäkolmosen varteen. Käyttäytymistä selittää myös se että naapurikaupungit saavat näin ns hyviä  veronmaksajia hyvin toimeentulevista usean auton omistamista talouksista muuttamaan työpaikkansa perässä, koska yhteydet niihin julkisilla pelaavat huonosti. 

Otetaan esimerkkinä tuo meidän kaikkien rakastama metroproblematiikka Espoossa. Pragmaattisimmat metronvastustajat Espoossa vetoavat nimenomaan siihen että Espoo halutaan pitää mahdollisimman erilaisena kuin Helsinki, hajanaisena ja eliittivoittoisena kaupunkina, ja yhteinen metro Helsingin kanssa murskaisi kaikki nämä tavoitteet. Sehän johtaisi työvoiman liian hyvään liikkuvuuteen, mikä vähentäisi hyvien veronmaksaijen muuttotarvetta Espooseen, ja huonointa olisi se, että maankäyttöä jouduttaisiin tehostamaan metroasemien läheisyydessä, mikä tarkoittaisi kerrostalorakentamista ja vähemmän varakkaiden talouksien asuttamista niihin. 

Minäpä kerron missä tuo oletus menee metsään. Ensinnäkin Espoon ei ole pakko rakentaa ainoatakaan asuinkerrostaloa metron varteen, jos ei huvita. Espoo voi houkutella vaikka kaikki Helsingin suuret pääkonttorit metron varteen, koska länsimetron valmistuttua Helsinki ei tule enää pitämään kiinni niistä hampaat irvessä. Ainoa syy, miksi Helsingin kaupunki haluaa länsimetron, on että helsinkiläisten työmatkat Espooseen helpottuisivat, koska työpaikkojen karkaamista on vaikea enää hillitä. Todellisuudessahan työpaikat maksavat yhteisöverot suoraan valtiolle, ei sijaintikunnalleen, joten ne eivät ole mitään rahasampoja. Kiinteistöverojen ja muiden maksujen osalta tulos on suurin piirtein +-0. Antaa työpaikkojen sijoittua sinne minne se on heidän logistiikkansa ja verkottumisensa kannalta järkevintä. Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan tulisi jakaa keskenään ns hyvät veronmaksajat, ja se tulee mahdolliseksi kun liikkumisen esteet poistetaan nykyistä kattavammalla kaikkiin kolmeen kaupunkeihin ulottuvalla nopealla raideliikenteellä, ja sen nimi on Metro. Toteutustapa käytännössä voi vaihdella tapauksittain pikaraitiotien, metron ja rautatiejunan välillä. 

Espoo ei voi myöskään julistautua eliittikaupungiksi pelkästään, ellei Suvelan ja Matinkylän suuria vuokrakerrostalo-alueita räjäytetä ja häädetä väkeä niistä pois. Käytänössähän siihen ei siihen tarvita kuin dynyä ja katerpillareita mutta poliittisesti ei mikään läpihuutojuttu. Ja kuka itse asiassa tekee paskaduunit 230000 (tulevaisuudessa 3000000) asukkaan Espoossa? Eivät ainakaan westendiläisten perheiden kotirouvat ja nuoriso. 

Espoosta ei voi myöskään nykyisin vallitsevassa tilanteessa irroittautua mitään varakkaita itsenäisiä pikkukuntia tyyliin Kauniainen. Se juna lähti jo 50 vuotta sitten. Todenäköisempää on että Kauniainen ja Espoo yhdistyvät joskus, mutta ainakin seuraavat 10 vuotta taidetaan jatkaa nykyisillä rajoilla. Kauniaista uhkaa tulevaisuudessa vinoutuneen väestörakenteensa vuoksi muita kaupunkeja nopeampi eläköityminen ja hoitokulujen kasvu, ja silloin tullaan koputtelemaan Espoon ovea. Leppävaaran-Espoon keskuksen välinen kaupunkiratahankekin voi kaatua Kauniaisten haluttomuuteen maksaa oma osuutensa radasta. Ratahan olisi 8 km pitkä mutta n 3 km siitä kulkee Kauniaisten alueella. Eli siitä tullaan aikanaan käymään kiinnostavia keskusteluja. 

Oli sitten kyseessä metron tai muiden infrahankkeiden tai asuntojen tai muiden palveluiden sijoittamisesta valmiiksi rakennettuun kaupunkiin, niin sama problematiikka toistuu kuin jos pitää asentaa hissi vanhaan kerrostaloon. Aina on niitä alempien kerrosten asukkaita jotka eivät halua hissiä ja ennenkaikkea eivät halua maksaa siitä. Asukkaat eivät ymmärrä sitä että he eivät omista omia seiniään vaan x kpl osaketa talossa, ja osake-enemmistön haltijat päättävät. Niin pitäisi olla pk-seudullakin joka on yhtä yhtenäistä kaupunkia, ja työpaikka-aluetta, nappulat jakoon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vekku

> Yksityiskäyttöön tarkoitettujen henkilöautojen kieltäminen tai äärimmäisen tiukka säännöstely vielä 1900-luvun jälkipuoliskolla (kuten Kiinassa tai DDR:ssä) ei ole tehnyt kaupungeista välttämättä mukavempia, terveellisempiä ja turvallisempia paikkoja asua kuin länsimaissa.


DDR:ssa oltiin näennäisesti vihreitä, samalla kun säännösteltiin henkilöautojen määrää(minulle uusi tieto), maan teollisuus saastutti länsimaihin verrattuna valtavasti. Tuotantovälineistö alkoi vanhentua 60-70-luvulla ja siitä alkoi DDR:n luuhistuminen. Ilmeisesti Länsi-Saksan ja Itä-Saksan elintaso oli silloin lähellä toisiaan ja Suomea edellä. Mutta erään DDR:sta kertovan kirjan mukaan, 80-luvun lopulla Wartburgin tekeminen maksoi 22 000 D-markkaa, niin tehotonta oli tuotanto, kun mikään kehitys ei ollut mahdollista rautaesiripun takana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> DDR:ssa oltiin näennäisesti vihreitä, samalla kun säännösteltiin henkilöautojen määrää(minulle uusi tieto), maan teollisuus saastutti länsimaihin verrattuna valtavasti.


Kun kirjoitin autojen säännöstelystä DDR:ssä niin tarkoitin sitä että saadakseen auton, sitä piti kyseisessä maassa jostain syystä jonottaa vähintään 10 vuotta, merkistä riippuen, oli sitten kyse kotimaisista merkeistä (Trabant ja Wartburg) tai muissa SEV-maissa valmistetuista autoista  (Skoda, Moskwitsch, Lada). Hienompia autoja (Volga, Tatra) myytiin vain virkakäyttöön tai erittäin ansioituneille, ja länsiautoja oli pelkästään valtiojohdon käytössä. Sensijaan Unkarissa sai käydessäni siellä 1980-luvulla esim Trabantin suoraan kaupasta jonottamatta, ja Ladankin toimitusaika oli n vuosi, ja jos oli nappuloita ja suhteita, pystyi Unkarissa hankkimaan länsiautonkin. 

DDR:n autoteollisuutta vaivasi ymmärtääkseni raaka-ainepula ja laatuongelmat, ja ilmeisesti valtiovallan tahdon mukaan, haluttomuus kehittää autoja. Appiukollani oli Warre lyhyen aikaa 70-luvulla, ja vaikka auto oli uusi, olivat kumiosat täysin haperoja ja niitä piti itse vaihtaa. Sensijaan valokuvausta harrastaneet muistanevat että esim itäsaksalaiset kamerat ja muu optiikka olivat hinta/laatusuhteeltaan erittäin hyvät. Ja junaharrastajat taas että itäsaksalaiset sähköveturit olivat niin hyviä että Saksojen yhdistymisvaiheessa niitä lainattiin Bundesbahnin puolelle paikkaamaan kalustotarvetta ja harva veturi taisi palautua entiselle kotivarikolleen, sensijaan samojen veturityyppien valmistusta jatkettiin 1990-luvun puolella rautatiekalustoteollisuuden yksityistämisen jälkeenkin.

Itä-Saksan teollisuus oli laadultaan hyvin vaihtelevaa, ja se ilmeisesti riippui kokonaan siitä mitä 5-vuotissuunnitelmissa oli päätetty. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> T&#228;ss&#228; olet asian ytimess&#228;. Keskustakerrostalon asfaltoitu sis&#228;piha ei ole lasten mieleen. Mutta vanhempien mieleen ei ole mets&#228;l&#228;hi&#246;n rajaamaton pistetalojen v&#228;linen piha-alue, joka ei j&#228;senny viihtyis&#228;ksi pihatilaksi, joka on erill&#228;&#228;n esimerkiksi pys&#228;k&#246;innist&#228;.
> 
> Pihan tulee olla paikka, jonne lapsen uskaltaa j&#228;tt&#228;&#228; my&#246;s valvomatta. Autoliikenteeseen perustuva modernistinen kaavoitus ei tuota sellaista pihamaata kuin aidattuna omakotitalon pihana. Se ei tarkoita, etteik&#246; sellaista pihaa voisi olla urbaanissakin ymp&#228;rist&#246;ss&#228;. Kannattaa poiketa aivan Kampin tuntumassa Ruoholahden sadan markan villojen pihaa kurkistamassa. Siell&#228; sit&#228; on, keskell&#228; liikennehelvetti&#228;.


No nyt hieman j&#228;it&#228; hattuun, t&#228;m&#228; suunnitteluperinne ei sent&#228;&#228;n johdu autoista tai niden ehdoilla suunnittelusta. Umpikortteleista luovuttiin hygieniasyist&#228;. Sata vuotta sitten tilastojen pohjalta umpikortteleista muodostuvien kaupunginosien todettiin olevan ymp&#228;rist&#246;n&#228; ep&#228;terveellisi&#228;, niiss&#228; sairastettiin enemm&#228;n, elini&#228;n odote oli pieni ja lapsikuolleisuus suuri. Syyksi t&#228;h&#228;n oletettiin huono hygienia ja yhdeksi sen aiheuttajaksi oletettiin v&#228;h&#228;inen auringonvalo. Piste- ja lamellitaloista koostuvan korttelin rakenne pohjautuu varsin yksinkertaisiin geometrisiin laskelmiin, joiden avulla pyrit&#228;&#228;n optimoimaan asuntoihin tulevan auringonvalon m&#228;&#228;r&#228;. Esimerkiksi Meurmanin Asemakaavaopista n&#228;kee, kuinka t&#228;llaiset laskelmat k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; tehd&#228;&#228;n.

Nykytiedon valossa edell&#228; kerrottu p&#228;&#228;ttely on virheellinen. Olettaisin, ett&#228; nykyisell&#228;&#228;n Helsingin kantakaupunki ei erotu muista kaupunginosista poikkeuksellisen ep&#228;terveellisen&#228; ymp&#228;rist&#246;n&#228;. Vanhojen ty&#246;v&#228;en kaupunginosien terveysongelmien syyn&#228; lienee ollut ahdas asuminen, eik&#228; niink&#228;&#228;n valon puute.

Tuli v&#228;h&#228;n off topic, mutta ihan kiinnostava pala historiaa, ainakin minusta.

----------


## vristo

> Hyvää iltaa sinne Kiinaan! (Montako tuntia muuten olette Suomen aikaa edellä?)
> 
> Jotain tuollaista aavistin, mutta muutokset autoilupolitiikassa on varmaan tapahtunut n viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana, ja maaseudulla taitaa olla vielä aika harvinaista tuo auton omistaminen.


Iltaa vaan sinne koto-Suomeen! Kiinan aika on Suomen aikaan verrattuna +5 tuntia, mutta kun Suomessa siirrytään talvisin ns. normaaliaikaan ero on silloin +6 tuntia. Kiinassa ei kelloja käännellä, eikä myöskään ole eri aikavyöhykkeitä vaikka on suuri maa. Täällä on aina Beijing Time (GMT+8:00 tuntia).

Autoteollisuus on jo vuosia sitten Kiinan keskusvallan toimesta julistettu maan tärkeimmäksi teollisuudenhaaraksi. Se kertonee jotain tästä touhusta. Saksalaiset insinöörit ja yritykset ovat suunnitelleet tänne täkäläisiä "autobahnoja" ja ne ovatkin todella kovaa laatua. Auto on in Kiinassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No nyt hieman jäitä hattuun, tämä suunnitteluperinne ei sentään johdu autoista tai niden ehdoilla suunnittelusta. Umpikortteleista luovuttiin hygieniasyistä.


Näinhän se meni. Ja hygienia ja siisteysongelmat voitiin ratkaista, kun ei tarvinnut asua tiiviisti kävelyetäisyydellä tai junaradan varressa, vaan hajallaan autotien päässä. Näin olen lukenut modernistien julistuksesta 1930-luvulta ja kaavoituksen historiasta yleensä. Eihän se tietenkään sitä poista, että pistetaloa voi kehua aurinkoa keräävänä myös, toisin kuin umpikorttelin syvää pihamonttua.

Ei kaavoitettu autoilun ehdoilla, vaan autoilun mahdollisuuksien perusteella. Silloin aluksi. Nykyään kaavoitetaan nimenomaan autoilun ehdolla. Pysäköintitila määrää käytännössä maankäytön tehokkuuden ja autotiet tonttien sijoituksen.

Vain kaksi asiaa meni modernisteilla pieleen. Autoilu aiheuttaa nykyään enemmän ongelmia kuin hyvää. Kaupunkikeskustojen epäterveellisyys on autoista ja lähiöistä huolimatta jouduttu ratkaisemaan viemäröinnillä, jätehuollolla ja kaukolämmöllä. Tilalle on tullut autoilun aiheuttama epäterveellisyys: lika, pakokaasut, noki, pienhiukkaset, kuolemanvaara.

Tehokkuudella 10.000-20.000 asukasta neliökilometrille ei voi luoda kovin viihtyisää ja vihreätä sisältävää kaupunkirakennetta (Jätkäsaaressa yritetään 15.000 hlö/km2). Mutta tiivismatala (se vanhanaikainen) tuottaa minusta parempaa asuinympäristöä (3000-4000 hlö/km2) kuin metsälähiöt pistetaloineen (1000-2000 hlö/km2).

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Markettien sijoittelun lisäksi pk-seudulla ilmiö toistuu myös niin että naapurikaupungit houkuttelevat suuria työpaikkoja pois Helsingistä, ja nimenomaan paikkoihin jonne on helpointa tulla nimenomaan autolla, ei julkisilla, Espoossa länsiväylän ja Vantaalla kehäkolmosen varteen.


Arvelen, että keskeinen syy Länsiväylän ja Kehä 3:n suosimiseen on yksinkertaisesti siinä, että valtio maksaa näille kaupungeille niiden pääkadut. Valtion omistaman junaradankin kaupungit saavat maksaa itse. Puhumattakaan kaupunkiraideliikenteen radoista. Valtiohan on pannut 1990-luvulla yli 100 Me länsiväylään ja oliko 50 Me Kehä 2:een. Mutta raiteisiin niitä rahoja ei ole voinut saada.

Samasta syystä kehyskuntien on mukava tarjota omakotitontteja euron neliöhintaan. Haja-asutusalueella ei kuluteta rahaa edes kunnallistekniikkaan, ja pääosa liikenneyhteydestä on tielaitoksen maantietä.




> Pragmaattisimmat metronvastustajat Espoossa vetoavat nimenomaan siihen että Espoo halutaan pitää mahdollisimman erilaisena kuin Helsinki, hajanaisena ja eliittivoittoisena kaupunkina, ja yhteinen metro Helsingin kanssa murskaisi kaikki nämä tavoitteet.


Ne tilaisuudet, joissa viime aikoina olen ollut mukana, viestivät minusta muuta. Ihmisiä harmittaa nimenomaan Helsinkiin suuntautuvien työmatkojen piteneminen. Toisena syynä muu keskittäminen ja alueiden muuttuminen pelkiksi nukkumalähiöiksi.




> Sehän johtaisi työvoiman liian hyvään liikkuvuuteen,


Eikö työmatkan piteneminen pikemminkin vähennä työvoiman hyvää liikkuvuutta?  :Wink: 




> Ensinnäkin Espoon ei ole pakko rakentaa ainoatakaan asuinkerrostaloa metron varteen, jos ei huvita.


Mutta kun maanomistajia huvittaa. Eikä Espoo aio olla kaavoittamatta rakennusoikeutta metroasemille. Se on jo siellä yleiskaavaluonnoksessa. On sitä toki muuallakin, mutta rakennusoikeutta ei ole pakko käyttää. Ja kun sitä käytetään, ensin käytetään se arvokkain. Eli metroaseman ympäristö.




> Antaa työpaikkojen sijoittua sinne minne se on heidän logistiikkansa ja verkottumisensa kannalta järkevintä.


Niinhän ne tekevät. Ja menevät mm. sinne Kehä 3:n varteen. Hyvä syy siihen on siinä, että kehyskuntien haja-asutusalueilta pääsee vielä mukavasti Kehä 3:lle - henkilöautolla.

Me olemme täällä vielä niin kaukana keskieurooppalaisesta sivistyksestä. Siellä valtio tukee seudullista raideliikennettä myös rahalla, ei vain kauniilla puheilla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykytiedon valossa edellä kerrottu päättely on virheellinen. Olettaisin, että nykyisellään Helsingin kantakaupunki ei erotu muista kaupunginosista poikkeuksellisen epäterveellisenä ympäristönä. Vanhojen työväen kaupunginosien terveysongelmien syynä lienee ollut ahdas asuminen, eikä niinkään valon puute.


Totta. Täytyy muistaa myös että nykyisillä neliöhinnoilla vain pienellä osalla lapsiperheitä on varaa asua Helsingin keskustassa, ja niillä jotka asuvat ovat lähes poikkeuksetta hyvätuloisia ja mahdollisuus järjestää asiansa muutenkin paremmin kuin heillä joilla ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa 50-100 vuotta sitten. 




> Mutta tiivismatala (se vanhanaikainen) tuottaa minusta parempaa asuinympäristöä (3000-4000 hlö/km2) kuin metsälähiöt pistetaloineen (1000-2000 hlö/km2)


Tarkoitatko "tiivismatalalalla" sellaisia kohteita kuten Ruoholahti, Pikku-Huopalahti ja Arabianranta, ja esim Viikin ja Vuosaaren uudet osat? 




> Ne tilaisuudet, joissa viime aikoina olen ollut mukana, viestivät minusta muuta. Ihmisiä harmittaa nimenomaan Helsinkiin suuntautuvien työmatkojen piteneminen.


Asukastilaisuuksiin osallistuvat lienevät enimmäkseen heitä joiden määränpää Helsingissä on Mannerheimintien länsipuolella. Useimmilla muilla matka-aika pysyy suht samana tai lyhenee hieman ja niillä joiden on päästävä esim itään, tai Pasilaan tai  pääradan varteen se lyhenee jopa 10 min, johtuen siitä että yksi ylimääräinen vaihto jää pois tai kävelymatka keskustan päässä lyhenee kilometrillä. Lisäksi bussimatkustajat unohtavat laskea mukaan odotusajat, koska bussia on tultava varmuuden vuoksi odottamaan jonkun verran etuajassa. Toisaalta metron kohdalla siirtyminen tunnelin ja maanpinnan välillä  pidentävät sen vaihtoehdon kokonaisaikoja. 




> Toisena syynä muu keskittäminen ja alueiden muuttuminen pelkiksi nukkumalähiöiksi.


Aluekeskusten synty ja palvelujen keskittäminen niihin alkoi jo 20-30 vuotta sitten. Metron tai muun vastaavan nopean raideliikenteen tuominen etelä-Espoon aluekeskuksiin estäisi Jumbon kaltaisten enimmäkseen vain autoileville asiakkaille tarkoitettujen hehtaarihallien lisääntymisen. 




> Mutta kun maanomistajia huvittaa. Eikä Espoo aio olla kaavoittamatta rakennusoikeutta metroasemille. Se on jo siellä yleiskaavaluonnoksessa. On sitä toki muuallakin, mutta rakennusoikeutta ei ole pakko käyttää. Ja kun sitä käytetään, ensin käytetään se arvokkain. Eli metroaseman ympäristö.


Tarkoitin sitä, että Espoo voisi jos haluaisi, asuntorakentamisen sijaan suosia työpaikkarakentamista Keilaniemi-Matinkylä välin metroasemien läheisyyteen Nämä alueet ovat käytännössä jo nyt valmiiksi rakennettuja mitä asuntoihin tulee. Lisää asuntomaata metron varrella löytyisi käytännössä vain kattamalla kehäykkönen Otaniemessä (tai Helsingin puolella länsiväylä Lauttasaaressa), ja jos niin radikaaleihin toimenpiteisiin pitää mennä niin ehdotan näiden kohteiden tiiviimpää työpaikkavaltaista rakentamista. Työpaikat toisivat lisäksi mukanaan muita palveluja ja sekin olisi omiaan estämään etelä-Espoon vanhojen lähiöiden nukkumalähiöittymistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Lauri Räty

> ja niillä joiden on päästävä esim itään, tai Pasilaan tai  pääradan varteen se lyhenee jopa 10 min, johtuen siitä että yksi ylimääräinen vaihto jää pois


Ja melko monella se yksi vaihto vain siirtyy Ruoholahdesta tai Kampista Espooseen omalle lähimetroasemalle, jonne mennään omalla liityntäbussilla. Tavallaanhan Länsiväylän bussit ovat vain pitkiä metron liityntälinjoja, joiden päätepiste on liityntäterminaali Kampissa. 

Käymme tässä läpi samoja teeseja kuin mitä aiemmissa Länsimetro-keskusteluissakin on jo koluttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitatko "tiivismatalalalla" sellaisia kohteita kuten Ruoholahti, Pikku-Huopalahti ja Arabianranta, ja esim Viikin ja Vuosaaren uudet osat?


Pikku-Huopalahti on vähän sinne päin, mutta muut eivät.

Tiivismatalaa löytyy Hesasta Ruoholahden sadan markan villoista (vain yksi kortteli) ja Puu-Vallilasta. Uutta tiivismatalaa suunnitellaan mm. Malmin Ormuspeltoon. Leppävaarassa on rakennettu yksi korttelialue Tiivismatalaa, ja Säterinmetsä Leppävaaran eteläpuolella on uutta tiivismatalaa.

Tiivismatala tarkoittaa pientalorakentamista samalla 0,7-1 tonttitehokkuudella kuin ovat metsälähiöiden pistetaloista eli erillisistä kerrostaloista koostuvat alueet. Tämä vastaa samaa kuin 3-5 kerroksiset kerrostalot kohtuullisen tiukassa, kuten Kivikossa. 8-kerroksisin taloin tehty lähiö vaikkapa Myllypuron tapaan on yhden paikkeilla. Ruoholahdessa tehokkuus on 2,1-2,7. Helsingin omakotialueilla tehokkuus on 0,2-0,25. Tehokkuusluku siis on rakennuksen kerrosalan suhde tontin pinta-alaan.




> Asukastilaisuuksiin osallistuvat lienevät enimmäkseen heitä joiden määränpää Helsingissä on Mannerheimintien länsipuolella.


Puhuvat matka-ajasta Kamppiin. Länsimetrohan ei vaikuta jatkoyhteyteen, ellei jatkoyhteys suuntaudu metroradan suuntaan.




> Aluekeskusten synty ja palvelujen keskittäminen niihin alkoi jo 20-30 vuotta sitten. Metron tai muun vastaavan nopean raideliikenteen tuominen etelä-Espoon aluekeskuksiin estäisi Jumbon kaltaisten enimmäkseen vain autoileville asiakkaille tarkoitettujen hehtaarihallien lisääntymisen.


Käytännössä Itä-Helsingissä ovat paikallispalvelut kuolleet, kun palvelut on keskitetty metroasemille. Vuosaaresta purettiin toimiva asukkaiden keskellä ollut ostoskeskus, koska lähes kilometrin päähän metroasemalle tehtiin uusi kauppakeskus Kolumbus. Iso omena ja Lippulaiva ovat syntyneet ilman metroakin, ja paikalla käydessä ei voi erehtyä siitä, että asiointi tapahtuu pääasiassa autolla. Se on helppo havaita kauppojen sisällä siitä, kuinka harvassa ovat ne, jotka kantavat ostoskoria. Kukaan kärryjen työntäjä ei ole asialla joukkoliikenteellä.

Palveluiden sijoittamisessa metroasemalle jäljitellään pysäkin ja lähikaupan ideaa, mutta se ei enää toimi kävellen. Kauppaan ei lähdetä liityntäbussilla, vaan autolla. Ostosten kuljettaminen bussissa on hankalaa myös työmatkan yhteydessä. En juuri näe päivittäistavarapusseja liityntäliikenteessä.

Eli minusta metroasemien kauppakeskukset tukevat autoon perustuvaa asiointikulttuuria, vaikka ovat näennäisesti joukkoliikenteen yhteydessä. Tässä on minusta aivan sama tilanne kuin maan alle pantavassa joukkoliikenteessä yleensä. Tosiasiassa tarkoitus on lunastaa oikeutus autoiluun perustuvalle liikennekulttuurille ratkaisuilla, jotka näyttävät joukkoliikenteen edistämiseltä, mutta tosiasiassa ovat autoilun edistämistä.




> Tarkoitin sitä, että Espoo voisi jos haluaisi, asuntorakentamisen sijaan suosia työpaikkarakentamista Keilaniemi-Matinkylä välin metroasemien läheisyyteen.


Keilaniemi on minusta varoittava esimerkki siitä, mistä kumminkin on kyse. Sinne on nyt yhtä hyvät tai paremmat joukkoliikenteen yhteydet sekä Helsingistä että Espoosta kuin olisi yhden metroaseman kanssa. Siitä huolimatta koko läntti on täynnä pysäköintiä, eikä se edes riitä.

Ja suuren mielenkiinnon kohteena on Suurpelto, jota rakennetaan nyt ilman joukkoliikennettä. Siitäkin huolimatta, että raiteet saisi sinne nyt kaupungin kannalta ilmaiseksi, kun kaupunki myy rakennusoikeuksia. Kun ne on myyty, raiteet on jälkikäteen kustannettava kaupunkilaisten verorahoilla, vaikka Suurpellon asukkaat ja yritykset ovat ainoa hyötyjä raiteen aiheuttamasta arvonnousussta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tiivismatala tarkoittaa pientalorakentamista samalla 0,7-1 tonttitehokkuudella kuin ovat metsälähiöiden pistetaloista eli erillisistä kerrostaloista koostuvat alueet. Tämä vastaa samaa kuin 3-5 kerroksiset kerrostalot kohtuullisen tiukassa, kuten Kivikossa. 8-kerroksisin taloin tehty lähiö vaikkapa Myllypuron tapaan on yhden paikkeilla. Ruoholahdessa tehokkuus on 2,1-2,7. Helsingin omakotialueilla tehokkuus on 0,2-0,25. Tehokkuusluku siis on rakennuksen kerrosalan suhde tontin pinta-alaan.


Eli englantilaistyyppinen yhtenevistä kortteleista muodostettu ketjutetuista samannäköisistä rivareista tai paritaloista muodostettu alue?  Käytyämme aikoinaan muutamassa sellaisessa tututumassa, totesimme että "ei meille". Parempi on sellainen kerrostaloalueen ja pientaloalueen symbioosi, jossa talojen korkeudet vaihtelee, laitamilla rivareita ja keskellä ja siellä täällä muuallakin muutamia kerrostaloja. 




> Puhuvat matka-ajasta Kamppiin. Länsimetrohan ei vaikuta jatkoyhteyteen, ellei jatkoyhteys suuntaudu metroradan suuntaan.


Olemme molemmat aiemmin olleet samaa mieltä että Kampin terminaali on susi koska sieltä on hankala ja pitkä matka rautatieasemalle. Omien mittaukseni mukaan kävelyyn länsiväylän bussien ja pääradan junien välille menee yli 10 min. Metro toisi Espoon ja pääradan (myös Pasilan) väliset matkustajat ei ihan junan oven eteen, mutta silti paljon lähemmäksi. Toinen juttu, jos RHK toteuttaa Pisaran, ja sille aseman Kamppiin ennenkuin Espoo ja Helsinki  länsimetron, en valita enää. 




> Käytännössä Itä-Helsingissä ovat paikallispalvelut kuolleet, kun palvelut on keskitetty metroasemille. Vuosaaresta purettiin toimiva asukkaiden keskellä ollut ostoskeskus, koska lähes kilometrin päähän metroasemalle tehtiin uusi kauppakeskus Kolumbus. Iso omena ja Lippulaiva ovat syntyneet ilman metroakin, ja paikalla käydessä ei voi erehtyä siitä, että asiointi tapahtuu pääasiassa autolla.


Tuota Vuosaaren keskustan siiirtämistä uuteen paikkaan ja vanhan ostarin hävittämistä olen kanssa ihmetellyt. Miksei  metroa ja Kolumbusta voitu rakentaa lähemmäs Vanhaa Vuosaarta? Eikö 70-luvun metrosuunitelmien mukaan sen pitänyt tulla juuri sinne? 




> Se on helppo havaita kauppojen sisällä siitä, kuinka harvassa ovat ne, jotka kantavat ostoskoria. Kukaan kärryjen työntäjä ei ole asialla joukkoliikenteellä.


Jokainen joka on jonottanut kassaan 5-10 min täysi ostoskori kädessä oppii ottamaan kärryn itselleen seuraavan kerrran kun tulee kauppaan. Riippumatta siitä tuliko kauppaan autolla vai julkisilla.




> Keilaniemi on minusta varoittava esimerkki siitä, mistä kumminkin on kyse. Sinne on nyt yhtä hyvät tai paremmat joukkoliikenteen yhteydet sekä Helsingistä että Espoosta kuin olisi yhden metroaseman kanssa. Siitä huolimatta koko läntti on täynnä pysäköintiä, eikä se edes riitä.


Keilaniemi on poikkeus. Sen alueen työpaikat ovat pääasiassa suuryritysten johtoportaan miehittämiä, eli kaikilla halukkailla on autoetu. Mutta onkos Otaniemessä? 




> Ja suuren mielenkiinnon kohteena on Suurpelto, jota rakennetaan nyt ilman joukkoliikennettä. Siitäkin huolimatta, että raiteet saisi sinne nyt kaupungin kannalta ilmaiseksi, kun kaupunki myy rakennusoikeuksia. Kun ne on myyty, raiteet on jälkikäteen kustannettava kaupunkilaisten verorahoilla, vaikka Suurpellon asukkaat ja yritykset ovat ainoa hyötyjä raiteen aiheuttamasta arvonnousussta.


Sanos muuta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Eli englantilaistyyppinen yhtenevistä kortteleista muodostettu ketjutetuista samannäköisistä rivareista tai paritaloista muodostettu alue?  Käytyämme aikoinaan muutamassa sellaisessa tututumassa, totesimme että "ei meille". Parempi on sellainen kerrostaloalueen ja pientaloalueen symbioosi, jossa talojen korkeudet vaihtelee, laitamilla rivareita ja keskellä ja siellä täällä muuallakin muutamia kerrostaloja.


Paremmuuden määrittävät valitettavasti aina "ne muut" asunnonostajat. Rakennuttajat tekevät yleensä sellaista joka menee kaupaksi suurille massoille. 




> Tuota Vuosaaren keskustan siiirtämistä uuteen paikkaan ja vanhan ostarin hävittämistä olen kanssa ihmetellyt. Miksei  metroa ja Kolumbusta voitu rakentaa lähemmäs Vanhaa Vuosaarta? Eikö 70-luvun metrosuunitelmien mukaan sen pitänyt tulla juuri sinne?


Kaupunki teki sopimuksen alueella maita omistaneen Paulig-yhtiön kanssa. Rahoitus metrollekin järjestyi tuota kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli englantilaistyyppinen yhtenevistä kortteleista muodostettu ketjutetuista samannäköisistä rivareista tai paritaloista muodostettu alue?


Ei sitä, ei. Silläkin tavalla saavutetaan toki tuo tehokkuus, mutta menestyneet tiivismatalat ovat kaikkea muuta kuin monotonisia. Eihän Puu-Vallila ole lähelläkään englantilaista "tiilimuuria", itse asiassa tavattoman pitkää rivitaloa.




> Keilaniemi on poikkeus. Sen alueen työpaikat ovat pääasiassa suuryritysten johtoportaan miehittämiä, eli kaikilla halukkailla on autoetu. Mutta onkos Otaniemessä?


Matkustuskokemukseni mukaan aamusella noin puolet bussin porukasta jää Keilaniemeen. Iltapäivällä taas sieltä nousee porukkaa bussiin. Ei niitä bussiin nousijoita kerralla tietenkään niin paljon näe kuin autoja parkissa. Mutta ei ne niin kalliilta autoilta näytä, että ne vain pomojen autoja olisivat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunki teki sopimuksen alueella maita omistaneen Paulig-yhtiön kanssa. Rahoitus metrollekin järjestyi tuota kautta.


Tarkoitatko, että Paulig maksoi kaupungille jotain metrosta?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paremmuuden määrittävät valitettavasti aina "ne muut" asunnonostajat. Rakennuttajat tekevät yleensä sellaista joka menee kaupaksi suurille massoille.


ja 




> Ei sitä, ei. Silläkin tavalla saavutetaan toki tuo tehokkuus, mutta menestyneet tiivismatalat ovat kaikkea muuta kuin monotonisia. Eihän Puu-Vallila ole lähelläkään englantilaista "tiilimuuria", itse asiassa tavattoman pitkää rivitaloa.


Otetaan esimerkki tyypillisestä nykyaikaisesta rivitaloslummista, joka menee kaupaksi suurille massoille. Sellainen löytyy Kirkkonummen Sundsbergistä. Yhden ainoan grynderin rakennutttama jättimäinen rivitaloalue, talot vieri vieressä, postimerkinkokoiset pihat, ei kunnon puita varjostamassa, keskelle peltoa rakennettu alue kesäisin varmaan kuin pätsi. Ei kaupallisia palveluja. Lähimpään "oikeaan" taajamaan Masalaan ja joukkoliikennepalveluihin, on 1-2 km, eli käytännnössä joka perheellä oltava 2 autoa. Toinen juttu, kylllä Puu-Vallila olisi tietenkin jotain, mutta Kirkkonummelle sijoitettuna siitä katoaisi käytännöllisyys, kun olisi vain puutalot keskellä peltoa eikä mitään muuta. Ihmiset haluavat siis sen postimerkinkokoisen pihan, ja ovat siis valmiit tinkimään aika paljosta sen vuoksi. 




> Matkustuskokemukseni mukaan aamusella noin puolet bussin porukasta jää Keilaniemeen. Iltapäivällä taas sieltä nousee porukkaa bussiin. Ei niitä bussiin nousijoita kerralla tietenkään niin paljon näe kuin autoja parkissa. Mutta ei ne niin kalliilta autoilta näytä, että ne vain pomojen autoja olisivat.


En ole ollut Keilaniemessä töissä, mutta mulla on sellainen käsitys että sikäläiset yritykset ovat jo kauan, joko omasta tahdostaan, tai siksi että "naapurifirmallakin on sellainen käytäntö", antaneet henkilökunnalleen, asemasta riippumatta, mahdollisuuden työsuhdeautoihin. Tietysti johtajille paremmat autot ja muille keskivertoautoja. Se että jotkut eivät ota etua vastaan johtuu varmaan yksilöllisistä syistä. Yksi voi olla että asuu Helsingin kantakaupungissa, eikä ole tarvetta monelle tai edes ainoallekaan autolle kotitaloudessa. Monet Keilaniemen johtajista joita on haastateltu eri lehdissä ovat toivoneet metroa, koska he ovat tietoisia että se vähentää mm kehä I:n pahaksi äityneitä ruuhkia, jos haluaa päästä niemelle itä- tai pohjois-helsingistä, ja Länsiväylän ruuhkia jos haluaa päästä lännestä. Nyt nämä ihmiset tulevat autolla koska eivät koe bussia riittävän houkuttelevaksi liikkumisvälineksi mm hankalien vaihtojen johdosta Helsingin päässä. Metro vähentäisi myös heidän mielestään pysäköintialueiden lisärakentaminsen tarvetta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Rakennuttajat tekevät yleensä sellaista joka menee kaupaksi suurille massoille.


Eikös yleensä tehdä sellaista, minkä saa myytyä suurimpaan mahdolliseen hintaan? Kaupunkien keskustoissa asuntojen neliöhinnat ovat korkeimmat, ja koska ostajilla on käytössä vain rajallinen määrä rahaa, pitää tehdä sopivan pieni asunto. Suuremmalla asunnolla kauppahinta saattaisi olla sama ja siten neliöhinta pienempi.

----------


## edsel

> Tarkoitatko, ett&#228; Paulig maksoi kaupungille jotain metrosta?


En. Pauligin maanomistus ja siihen liittyv&#228;t kuviot kuitenkin vaikuttivat kauppakeskusken ja metroaseman sijoittamiseen. Eik&#228; toista olisi syntynyt ilman toista.

http://lyyli.kuntaliitto.fi/Raportit/SceneSus.doc

"Vuosaaren jatkohankkeen puolesta toimi my&#246;s vuosaarelainen yritys Paulig Oy. Paulig Oy:n rooli prosessissa vaihtelee promoottorista suodattajaan. Helsingin kaupunkia ei suoranaisesti voida pit&#228;&#228; ”tahona jolla ei ole riitt&#228;vi&#228; teknisi&#228; tai poliittisia v&#228;lineit&#228;”. Yksityisyrityksen&#228; joka avoimesti toimi omien etujensa puolesta Pauligilla oli kuitenkin toisenlainen mahdollisuus vaikuttaa erilaisiin p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;jiin ja intressiryhmiin kuin kaupungilla ja sen edustajilla, joita sitovat viralliset menettelytavat tai julkinen poliittinen rooli. T&#228;ss&#228; mieless&#228; Pauligia voidaan pit&#228;&#228; metrohanketta edist&#228;neen&#228; suodattajana. Toisaalta se aktiivisuus ja selv&#228; suora raha, jota Paulig hankkeen edist&#228;miseen sijoitti, on pikemminkin (oman) asian suoraa edist&#228;mist&#228; kuin (jonkun toisen) asian ep&#228;suoraa suodattamista. Pauligilla ei siis alunperin ole kaupunkipoliittisia intressej&#228;, mutta sitouduttuaan metroon omien taloudellisten intressiens&#228; vuoksi my&#246;s Paulig ryhtyy toimimaan hankkeen promoottorina kaupunkipolitiikan kent&#228;ll&#228;.T&#228;ll&#228; kent&#228;ll&#228; Paulig my&#246;s liittoutuu metron kanssa, vaikkei se ole liittoutunut metron kanssa alunperin, kuten metroon sitoutunut Helsinki."




> Eik&#246;s yleens&#228; tehd&#228; sellaista, mink&#228; saa myyty&#228; suurimpaan mahdolliseen hintaan? Kaupunkien keskustoissa asuntojen neli&#246;hinnat ovat korkeimmat, ja koska ostajilla on k&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; vain rajallinen m&#228;&#228;r&#228; rahaa, pit&#228;&#228; tehd&#228; sopivan pieni asunto. Suuremmalla asunnolla kauppahinta saattaisi olla sama ja siten neli&#246;hinta pienempi.


L&#228;hi&#246;&#246;n ei voi tehd&#228; keskusta-asuntoa. Keskustasta asuntoa ostavien sinkkujen m&#228;&#228;r&#228; on rajoitettu joten jos rakennuttajat tuottaisivat pelk&#228;st&#228;&#228;n niit&#228;, alkaisivat markkinat pian olla tyydytettyj&#228; ja hinnat laskisivat. Samaan aikaan keskustan ulkopuolella sijaitsevilla perhekokoisilla omakotitaloilla olisi yh&#228; enemm&#228;n kysynt&#228;&#228;. Kyll&#228; isojakin asuntoja kannattaa siis tehd&#228;, vaikka suhteellinen tuotto olisikin pienempi kuin Kampin yksi&#246;ll&#228;. Kaavoitus ohjaa my&#246;s osaltaan tuotantoa.




> En ole ollut Keilaniemess&#228; t&#246;iss&#228;, mutta mulla on sellainen k&#228;sitys ett&#228; sik&#228;l&#228;iset yritykset ovat jo kauan, joko omasta tahdostaan, tai siksi ett&#228; "naapurifirmallakin on sellainen k&#228;yt&#228;nt&#246;", antaneet henkil&#246;kunnalleen, asemasta riippumatta, mahdollisuuden ty&#246;suhdeautoihin. Tietysti johtajille paremmat autot ja muille keskivertoautoja. Se ett&#228; jotkut eiv&#228;t ota etua vastaan johtuu varmaan yksil&#246;llisist&#228; syist&#228;.


Harvoille ty&#246;ntekij&#246;ille ty&#246;suhdeauto on "ilmainen" etu suoraan palkan p&#228;&#228;lle. Auto- ja bisnesalan lehdiss&#228; on s&#228;&#228;nn&#246;llisesti vertailuja siit&#228;, kannattaako ottaa autoetu vai kilometrikorvaukset. Omassa ty&#246;paikassa voi ihan vapaasti ottaa ty&#246;suhdeauton, kunhan on vakituisessa ty&#246;suhteessa, sitoutuu pit&#228;m&#228;&#228;n autoa kolme vuotta eli leasingjakson ajan ja antaa ty&#246;nantajan v&#228;hent&#228;&#228; palkasta leasingsopimuksen todelliset kustannukset. Yll&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;n paljon on silti tai siit&#228; johtuen v&#228;ke&#228; py&#246;r&#228;telineill&#228; ja bussipys&#228;kill&#228;kin. 

Keilaniemen yleist&#228;minen p&#228;&#228;konttoritasoiseksi alueeksi saattaa pit&#228;&#228; paikkansa.  Suurin osa ty&#246;ntekij&#246;ist&#228; ei kuitenkaan ole johtajia, ei edes p&#228;&#228;llik&#246;it&#228;. P&#228;&#228;konttoreissakin on assistentteja, l&#228;hettej&#228;, palkanlaskijoita, vahtimestareita ja siivoojia. Vaikka sitten ulkoistettuna mutta silti paikan o&#228;&#228;ll&#228;.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En. Pauligin maanomistus ja siihen liittyvät kuviot kuitenkin vaikuttivat kauppakeskusken ja metroaseman sijoittamiseen. Eikä toista olisi syntynyt ilman toista.
> 
> http://lyyli.kuntaliitto.fi/Raportit/SceneSus.doc


Ihan asiallinen raportti sinänsä. Mistä löysit sen? Pitää tutustua siihen paremmalla ajalla. Vaikka sen aineisto on koottu jo liki 10 vuotta sitten, niin edelleen ajankohtainen.




> Harvoille työntekijöille työsuhdeauto on "ilmainen" etu suoraan palkan päälle. Auto- ja bisnesalan lehdissä on säännöllisesti vertailuja siitä, kannattaako ottaa autoetu vai kilometrikorvaukset. Omassa työpaikassa voi ihan vapaasti ottaa työsuhdeauton, kunhan on vakituisessa työsuhteessa, sitoutuu pitämään autoa kolme vuotta eli leasingjakson ajan ja antaa työnantajan vähentää palkasta leasingsopimuksen todelliset kustannukset. Yllättävän paljon on silti tai siitä johtuen väkeä pyörätelineillä ja bussipysäkilläkin.


Tuon on toki tiedossa. Työsuhdeautopolitiikka, eli minkä verran työnantaja osallistuu auton kustannuksiin, vai osallistuuko ollenkaan, kuten sinun tapauksessasi, vaihtelee firmasta firmaan. Valtion vahistamat verotusarvot taas ovat vähän alakantissa auton todellisiin kustannuksiin verrattuna. Lisäksi ihmettelen, että miksi vapaan autoedun nauttija saa ilmaisista bensoistaan huolimatta vähentää tuloverotuksessa työmatkat joukkoliikenteen lippuhintojen mukaan. 




> Keilaniemen yleistäminen pääkonttoritasoiseksi alueeksi saattaa pitää paikkansa.  Suurin osa työntekijöistä ei kuitenkaan ole johtajia, ei edes päälliköitä. Yllättävän paljon pääkonttoreissakin on assistentteja, lähettejä, palkanlaskijoita, vahtimestareita ja siivoojia. Vaikka sitten ulkoistettuna mutta silti paikan oäällä.


Se työntekijäryhmä mikä Keilaniemessä ja muissa piilaakso-klooneissa on kasvamassa päin ovat ulkomaalaistaustaiset asiantuntijat, ja monet heistä käyttävät nimenomaan julkisia, koska mm eivät ole tottuneet autoilemaan Suomen talvikeleissä. Ja kaikki heistä eivät asu välttämättä Kampin läheisyydessä, eli tarvetta päästä töihin mukavasti julkisilla myös "halpis-alueilta" on konkreettinen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Otetaan esimerkki tyypillisestä nykyaikaisesta rivitaloslummista, joka menee kaupaksi suurille massoille. Sellainen löytyy Kirkkonummen Sundsbergistä. ... Ei kaupallisia palveluja. Lähimpään "oikeaan" taajamaan Masalaan ja joukkoliikennepalveluihin, on 1-2 km, eli käytännnössä joka perheellä oltava 2 autoa.


Pidän tätä tyypillisenä autoyhteiskunnan haja-asutustuotteena. Tai ehkä siitä erikoisena, että tehokkuus on lähes metsäkerrostalolähiön luokkaa, vaikka paikka onkin keskellä ei mitään.

Minusta tässä on kyse yksinkertaisesti härskistä rahastuksesta. Tehdän niin halvalla kuin mahdollista. Tuo menee kaupaksi siksi, etteivät markkinat ole terveet. Ei siksi, että se olisi hyvää asuntorakentamista.




> Ihmiset haluavat siis sen postimerkinkokoisen pihan, ja ovat siis valmiit tinkimään aika paljosta sen vuoksi.


Minusta se on niin päin, ettei niille anneta mitään muuta, joten on pakko tinkiä toiveista.

Tässä toimii minusta sinänsä tuttu kuvio: Jos joku tekisi itselleen jotain, kuten kotia, hän tekisi eri tavalla kuin jos tekee toiselle. Näen jopa täällä Marjaniemessä, mitä tästä seuraa. On aivan eri näköistä rakentamista, kun omistaja rakennuttaa itselleen kuin jos joku rakennuttaa myytäväksi. Itselle rakennettaessa maksimoidaan laatu, toiselle rakennettaessa maksimoidaan myyntivoitto.




> Monet Keilaniemen johtajista joita on haastateltu eri lehdissä ovat toivoneet metroa, koska he ovat tietoisia että se vähentää mm kehä I:n pahaksi äityneitä ruuhkia, jos haluaa päästä niemelle itä- tai pohjois-helsingistä, ja Länsiväylän ruuhkia jos haluaa päästä lännestä. Nyt nämä ihmiset tulevat autolla koska eivät koe bussia riittävän houkuttelevaksi liikkumisvälineksi mm hankalien vaihtojen johdosta Helsingin päässä. Metro vähentäisi myös heidän mielestään pysäköintialueiden lisärakentaminsen tarvetta.


Nämä johtajat eivät minusta ole alkuunkaan liikenne- ja yhdyskuntasuunnittelun tuntijoita. Siksi en anna arvoa heidän lausunnoilleen tässä asiassa. Silti he voivat olla hyviä liikkeenjohtajia ja kauppamiehiä.

Rohkenenkin epäillä heidän motiivinsa olevan saada "köyhät metroon", jotta se Kehän ja Länsiväylän ruuhka ei kiusaa omaa ajamista. Vaihto metrosta bussiin Kampissa on lisäksi taatusti parempaa kuin mitä Espooseen koskaan tulisi liityntäasemiksi.

Keilaniemen firmat ovat sitä suuruusluokkaa, että ne voisivat itsekin kustantaa laadukasta joukkoliikennettä, jos haluaisivat. Etenkin kun sitä saisi syntymään kohtuuhinnalla, jos ei olisi pakko suunnitella vain kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pidän tätä tyypillisenä autoyhteiskunnan haja-asutustuotteena. Tai ehkä siitä erikoisena, että tehokkuus on lähes metsäkerrostalolähiön luokkaa, vaikka paikka onkin keskellä ei mitään.


Olen joskus miettinyt mikä pistää ihmisiä muuttamaan sellaisiin kohteisiin.  Sundsberg ei ole ainoa, käytännössä kaikkien pienempienkin kaupunkien ulkopuolella on vastaavanlaisia kyliä, vaikka pienemmissä kaupungeissa asuntomarkkinat toimivat pk-seutua paremmin. Omien tulkintojeni mukaan se on muoti-ilmiö, ei toki pintamuotia, mutta pientaloalueet ovat se tuttu ja turvallinen valinta perheille. Olen jostain lukenut että perheessä asuntoa ostaessa vaimojen mielipiteet vaikuttavat eniten, ja miesten rooliksi jää autohankintoihin vaikuttaminen. Kun roolit ovat tällaiset, ja lisätään myös se seikka, että tavallisesti äidit jäävät kotiin lasten ollesssa pieniä, niin ei ole odotettavissa kovin paljon muutosta tilanteeseen. 




> Rohkenenkin epäillä heidän motiivinsa olevan saada "köyhät metroon", jotta se Kehän ja Länsiväylän ruuhka ei kiusaa omaa ajamista.


Joidenkin kohdalla voi olla tuollainenkin motiivi, mutta osa näkee asiasta varmaan sellaisenkin puolen, olkoon itsekästä sekin, että hyvillä joukkoliikenneyhteyksillä saa houkuteltua "halpaa" työvoimaa laajemmalta alueelta. Olen itse odottanut että näiden työpaikkojen AY-puolikin toisi julki jotain mielipiteitä asiasta, mutta jotenkin on sellainen käsitys että järjestäytymisaste Keilaniemessä ei ole erityisen korkea, ja se on hajaantunut moneen liittoon ja ettei asiaa nähdä tärkeäksi. 




> Keilaniemen firmat ovat sitä suuruusluokkaa, että ne voisivat itsekin kustantaa laadukasta joukkoliikennettä, jos haluaisivat. Etenkin kun sitä saisi syntymään kohtuuhinnalla, jos ei olisi pakko suunnitella vain kalleimmalla mahdollisella tavalla.


Onko sitä kukaan tosissaan ehdottanut? Jossain vaiheessa on joku ehdottanut että eräs N:llä alkava firma osallistuisi metron rahoitukseen, mutta johto oli tyrmännyt asian, koska se heidän mielestään kuluu yhteiskunnalle. En usko että he osallistuisivat yhtään hanakammin bussiyhteyksienkään kehittämiseen. Mutta eri ääni voisi alkaa soida kellossa siinä vaiheessa kun tosissaan ehdotetttaisiin tietullin käyttöönottoa kehäykkösellä.... 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joidenkin kohdalla voi olla tuollainenkin motiivi, mutta osa näkee asiasta varmaan sellaisenkin puolen, olkoon itsekästä sekin, että hyvillä joukkoliikenneyhteyksillä saa houkuteltua "halpaa" työvoimaa laajemmalta alueelta.


Olen kuullut tai lukenut, että jopa USA:ssa yritykset hakeutuvat hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien ääreen työvoiman "laadun" vuoksi. Joukkoliikenteellä töihin päässeet ihmiset ovat tuottavampia, koska he eivät ole stressaantuneita ja väsyneitä ruuhkaisessa liikenteessä ajamisesta.




> Onko sitä kukaan tosissaan ehdottanut? Jossain vaiheessa on joku ehdottanut että eräs N:llä alkava firma osallistuisi metron rahoitukseen, mutta johto oli tyrmännyt asian, koska se heidän mielestään kuluu yhteiskunnalle.


Tuskin on ehdottanutkaan, sillä metrosta puhuttaessa kustannukset ovat kohtuuttomia. Nythän Nokia osallistuu kuitenkin liikenteen kustannuksiin rakentamalla pysäköintitaloon laajennusta. On hieman erikoista, että sitä ei vaadita kaupungin maksettavaksi. Eikö kyse ole kuitenkin täsmälleen samasta asiasta kuin metroasema tai ratikkapysäkki. Nyt se on vain henkilöautoasema tai -pysäkki.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen kuullut tai lukenut, että jopa USA:ssa yritykset hakeutuvat hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien ääreen työvoiman "laadun" vuoksi. Joukkoliikenteellä töihin päässeet ihmiset ovat tuottavampia, koska he eivät ole stressaantuneita ja väsyneitä ruuhkaisessa liikenteessä ajamisesta.


Mutta Suomessa on vielä vallalla se käsitys että töihin tulo autolla on parempaa kuin joukkoliikenteellä, ja että ruuhka-ongelmat pitää korjata rakentamalla lisää moottoriteitä. Otin tämän "eräiden Keilaniemen johtajien lausunnot" puheeksi siksi että on ilahduttavaa että sentään löytyy joitakin johtajia  jotka ovat joukkoliikenten kehittämisen kannalla, ei pelkästään autoilun. Minun työpaikkani eräs korkea-arvoinen johtaja kannusti eräässä seminaarin aloituspuheenvuorossa _"tekemään ahkerasti töitä yhteisten tavoitteiden saavuttamiseksi, niin ettei tarvitse olla sellainen onneton reppana joka joutuu kulkemaan bussilla töihin ja seisomaan pysäkillä kun vettä sataa kuin aisaa ja katsomaan vierestä kun naapurit huristavat autolla töihin"_. Ja tämä juttu on ihan tosi. Kun työnantajatkin levittävät tällaista propagandaa niin ei ole ihme että ollaan tällaisessa tilanteessa. 




> Tuskin on ehdottanutkaan, sillä metrosta puhuttaessa kustannukset ovat kohtuuttomia. Nythän Nokia osallistuu kuitenkin liikenteen kustannuksiin rakentamalla pysäköintitaloon laajennusta. On hieman erikoista, että sitä ei vaadita kaupungin maksettavaksi. Eikö kyse ole kuitenkin täsmälleen samasta asiasta kuin metroasema tai ratikkapysäkki. Nyt se on vain henkilöautoasema tai -pysäkki.


Ei kukan ole ehdottanut että isojen firmojen pitäisi yksin rakentaa esim koko metroa, mutta jollain tavalla osallistua. Yksi tapa on perustaa osakeyhtiö jonka osakkaina on joukkoliikenneinvestoinnin varrella olevat yritykset, mutta se edellyttää että sen on aina tuotettava voittoa, joka pitää jakaa osinkona osallistujien kesken. Toinen keino olisi jos kunta rakentaisi koko homman mutta saisi periä investoinnin nauttijoista kiinteistöveroa suhteessa  odotettuun tuottoon. Miten tämä vero lasketaan oikeudenmukaisesti on sitten varmaan vähän vaikeampi juttu määritellä. Ei taida oikein lainsädäntömme sallia sitä, mutta teoriassa olisi mahdollista ja toimisi suurkaupunki-oloissa jossa autoilusta alkaa olla riesaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> "... niin ettei tarvitse olla sellainen onneton reppana joka joutuu kulkemaan bussilla t&#246;ihin ja seisomaan pys&#228;kill&#228; kun vett&#228; sataa kuin aisaa ja katsomaan vierest&#228; kun naapurit huristavat autolla t&#246;ihin".


Jos puhe liittyi vain sivuheittona yleiseen ty&#246;ntekij&#246;iden kannustamiseen, en puhuisi propagandasta. Joukkoliikenteen surkeus ei kai ollut puheen p&#228;&#228;asia ja useimmilla "kunnon kansalaisilla" on kuitenkin edelleen uransa p&#228;&#228;m&#228;&#228;r&#228;n&#228; ne oma talo, auto ja kultainen noutaja.

Jonkun mielest&#228; kuvattu tilanne saattaisi my&#246;s olla positiivista propagandaa kun bussimatkasta annetaan ihanteelllisesti v&#228;ritetty kuva. Realistisessa esimerkiss&#228; olisi kerrottu, miten matkustaja joutuu seuraamaan my&#246;s oman bussinsa ajamista pys&#228;kin ohi (joko siksi ett&#228; se on t&#228;ysi tai siksi ett&#228; kuljettajaa ei vain huvittanut pys&#228;hty&#228 :Wink: .

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos puhe liittyi vain sivuheittona yleiseen työntekijöiden kannustamiseen, en puhuisi propagandasta. Joukkoliikenteen surkeus ei kai ollut puheen pääasia ja useimmilla "kunnon kansalaisilla" on kuitenkin edelleen uransa päämääränä ne oma talo, auto ja kultainen noutaja.


Ei ollut puheen pääasia, mutta dirika oletti kuitenkin että näin on näppylät. 

Aika monipuolisen kuvan eri asemassa ja elämäntilanteessa olevien ihmisten asenteista saa myös kun seuraa vaikka Hesarin keskustelupalstan tätä ihan uutta aihetta josta puhkesi ihan kunnon keskustelu: http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/thread.j...25576&tstart=0 Täytyy tunnustaa että tuli kirjoitettua itsekin pari kommenttia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aika monipuolisen kuvan eri asemassa ja elämäntilanteessa olevien ihmisten asenteista saa myös kun seuraa vaikka Hesarin keskustelupalstan tätä ihan uutta aihetta josta puhkesi ihan kunnon keskustelu: http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/thread.j...25576&tstart=0


Minä saan vain sen kuvan, joka on aiemin ilmennyt tämän maan kansasta: Perilaiskaa sakkia.

Espanjassa on "mañana", meillä ei tarvitse. Meille riittää, että kierretään asia jotain kautta tai viivytetään sitä väkisin. Ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätä suomalaisten touhua. Hukkaan menee hyvä sisu. En suosittele, Rainer HS:n keskustelupalstan seuraamista. Se tuo mielenterveysongelmia ja patoutuneita raivokohtauksia.

----------


## kemkim

> En suosittele, Rainer HS:n keskustelupalstan seuraamista. Se tuo mielenterveysongelmia ja patoutuneita raivokohtauksia.


Keskustelupalstat ja ihmisten kanssa keskustelu nyt on aina tuollaista. Täällä joukkoliikennefoorumillakin on mielipiteitä laidasta laitaan, vaikka periaatteessa ainakin kaikkien pitäisi olla samalla asialla; joukkoliikennettä edistämässä. HS:n palstasta pitää myös huomata, että siellä suurin osa kirjoittajista on keski-ikäisiä ja eläkeläisiä. Sekin vaikuttaa mielipidejakaumaan, nuoremmilla ihmisillä mielipiteet ovat erilaiset suuntaan tai toiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä saan vain sen kuvan, joka on aiemin ilmennyt tämän maan kansasta: Perilaiskaa sakkia.
> 
> Espanjassa on "mañana", meillä ei tarvitse. Meille riittää, että kierretään asia jotain kautta tai viivytetään sitä väkisin. Ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätä suomalaisten touhua. Hukkaan menee hyvä sisu. En suosittele, Rainer HS:n keskustelupalstan seuraamista. Se tuo mielenterveysongelmia ja patoutuneita raivokohtauksia.


Tämän foorumin ja hesarin välillä on tietenkin se ero että täällä kirjoittavat ammattilaiset ja sellaiset harrastajat jotka ovat nuoresta asti olleet kiinnostuneita joukkoliikenteestä. Hesarissa kirjoittavat enimmäkseen  joukkoliikenteen kanta-asiakkaat mutta myös sellaiset jotka jotka käyttävät pääsääntöisesti vain autoa kaikkeen liikkumiseensa. Muutama tästäkin foorumista tuttu nimi on tietenkin pilkahtanut esiin hesarissa, kun on ollut kyse mm länsimetrosta, lentokenttäradoista, metron automatisoinnista tai tramwestista. Sitten hesarissa kirjoittavat myös eräät vakkarinimimerkit joilla on jokin tarve tuoda esiin oma mielipide lähes joka asiasta maan ja taivaan välillä, ja joitakin niiistä kun on erehtynyt lukemaan ei ole ollut raivokohtaus kaukana.  

t. Rainer

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Diplomityö: Auto on maaseudulla bussia vihreämpi valinta
http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...reampi-valinta
http://www.autoliitto.fi/?x20043=6686917
http://autoliitto-fi-bin.directo.fi/...%20Finland.pdf

----------


## Matkalainen

> Diplomityö: Auto on maaseudulla bussia vihreämpi valinta
> http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...reampi-valinta
> http://www.autoliitto.fi/?x20043=6686917
> http://autoliitto-fi-bin.directo.fi/...%20Finland.pdf


Rupesi kiinnostamaan, kun kaikkialla siteerataan vain Autoliittoa, eikä itse tutkimusta. Graafeja katsomalla näyttäisikin sitten siltä, että auto tosiaan on bussia vihreämpi valinta, jos bussissa on yhdeksän matkustajaa (alle keskiarvon) ja autossa neljä (aika tavalla yli keskiarvon). Auton matkustajakohtainen päästölukema näyttäisi olevan yhdeksän matkustajan bussin vastaavaa lukemaa suurempi vielä, kun autossa on 1,7 matkustajaa, mikä sekin on yli keskiarvon. Toisaalla diplomityössä auton keskikuormaksi ilmoitetaan 1,1 matkustajaa ja (kauko)bussin 12.

----------


## hezec

> ...kun autossa on 1,7 matkustajaa, mikä sekin on yli keskiarvon. Toisaalla diplomityössä auton keskikuormaksi ilmoitetaan 1,1 matkustajaa ja (kauko)bussin 12.


Olin kuuntelemassa ko. diplomityön esittelyä, ja ainakin siinä esityksessä oli eroteltu henkilöautojen matkustajamääriä eri matkatyyppien välillä. Kaipa tuo erottelu itse työstäkin löytyy, mutta tähän hätään lähteitä kaivelematta omista merkinnöistäni:

Työmatkat 1,1
Asiontimatkat 1,7
Vapaa-aika 1,9...2,2
Painotettu keskiarvo 1,7

Luvut ovat jostakin ulkopuolisesta liikennetutkimuksesta Helsingin seudulla. Maaseutu on luonnollisesti oma lukunsa, kun siellä on varaa vertaillakin päästöjä eikä tilankäyttöä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Diplomityö: Auto on maaseudulla bussia vihreämpi valinta


Tuohon voisi vain todeta, että "ei lannoitetta, Herlokki Solmunen". Eli kyllä tuo on hyvin tiedetty tähänkin asti. Toki se ei tutkimuksen arvoa vähennä yhtään, vaan nyt on asioista oikeitakin faktoja, erityisesti kvantitatiivisia faktoja, so. lukuja.

Olisi vain hyvä sitten uutisoida myös komplementtina seuraavaa väitettä: busseihin kannattaa kaupungissa panostaa. Sitä paitsi itse en ole koskaan joukkoliikennettä nähnyt ympäristöystävällisyytensä takia tärkeänä, vaan koska se on välttämättömyys kaupungin toiminnalle ja koska se parantaa urbaania viihtyvyyttä.

Täytyy myös muistaa, että autoiluvaltaisella seudulla kansalaisoikeuksien syistä ja tasapuolisten liikkumismahdollisuuksien turvaamiseksi ajettava joukkoliikenne kuuluu autoilun aiheuttamiin kustannuksiin, ei joukkoliikenteen.

----------


## Knightrider

Nyt on tutkimuksessa ajateltu asiat nurinkurisesti. Tietyillä maaseutukunnillakin olisi edellytykset (asuintiheys) toimivalle joukkoliikenteelle. Ei ne autoilijat siirry kasvattamaan bussin keskivertomatkustajamäärää, jos kodin ympäristöstä ei pääse työpaikalle, lähipalveluille ja juna-asemalle päivittäin tarvittavaan kellonaikaan. Sähköautoilu ei yleisty ennen latausverkostoa eikä joukkoliikenteen käyttö ennen joukkoliikenneverkostoa. 



Pitää myös muistaa, etteivät kaikki halua tai kykene ajamaan autoa itse saatika edes ostaa ja ylläpitää sellaista.

----------


## sane

Ei todellakana yllättävä tulos.

Asian voi kuitenkin kääntää myös toisinpäin. Mikäli joukkoliikennettä halutaan aluueella järjestää autottoman liikkumismahdollisuuksien turvaamiseksi, ei päästöjä tule niputtaa matkustajaa kothi. Koska tällöin tuon halutun palvelun tuottaminen tuottaa käytännössä (mitä nyt pysäkiltä kiihdyttäminen hieman) kiinteät päästöt, ja bussi liikkuu vaikkei matkustajia ole lainkaan. Tuolla tavalla tarkasteltuna on joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen käytännössä päästötöntä, koska päästöt syntyvät oli käyttöä tai ei.

----------


## KriZuu

> Mutta kuka ajaa,sinullahan ei ole ajokorttia? Vai menetkö Taxilla?


Ja mitä tulee muutenkin autoiluun, niin siihen liittyy myös paljon muitakin kuluja. Auton bensakuluja ei siis voi oikein verrata suoraan bussilipun hintoihin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ja mitä tulee muutenkin autoiluun, niin siihen liittyy myös paljon muitakin kuluja. Auton bensakuluja ei siis voi oikein verrata suoraan bussilipun hintoihin.


Mutta näinhän valitettavasti noin 95 % autoilun halpuuden puolesta liputtavista laskeekin; vain ja ainoastaan bensakulut. Toki usein ovatkin väkeä, joiden autonkäytön kulut ovatkin vain polttoainekulut (kun on lainassa auto vanhemmilta/kavereilta ja palautettaessa laitettaan vain tankki täyteen).

----------


## Rehtori

> Mutta näinhän valitettavasti noin 95 % autoilun halpuuden puolesta liputtavista laskeekin; vain ja ainoastaan bensakulut. Toki usein ovatkin väkeä, joiden autonkäytön kulut ovatkin vain polttoainekulut (kun on lainassa auto vanhemmilta/kavereilta ja palautettaessa laitettaan vain tankki täyteen).


Mahtavan idealistista😭

----------


## buszilla

> Surullinen uutinenha tuo on näin Åbus vaki-käyttäjänä.  Åbussia suosinu hinnan, palvelun ja kaluston perusteella. Lisäksi ei mitään typeriä rajoituksia ja ihme säätöjä Helsingin päässä bussin saavuttua/lähtiessä. (matkatavarat). Liputkin saa halvalla (5,90-8,90) vaikka ostaisi samana päivänä kun lähtö on. Åbussin lopettamisen jälkeen onkin jo se ja sama meneekö autolla. Autolla mennessä hintaa tulee n. 5-10 lisää, maksimissaan. Matkustetaan Åbussilla vielä helmikuuhun asti ja siirrytää sitten autoon.


Ihmismieli on pirun näppärä "rationalisoimaan" itselleen toimintatapojaan. Vaikka olisi minkälainen "järkipeli" tahansa niin autoiluun liitttyy niin kovat kiinteät kustannukset että 0.20 kilometrihinta on pitkässä juoksussa erittäin tiukassa. Ei Hki-Tku vedolla autoa saa oikein mitenkään "kannattavaksi" vaikka kulut jakaisi neljäänkin pekkaan.

----------


## Kani

Enpä usko, että monikaan autoilija valitsee autoilun ensisijaisesti hinnan perusteella, vaan erilaisista laadullisista syistä. Pääkaupunkiseudullakin joukkoliikenne on autoon verrattuna lähes ilmaista, mutta suurin osa ei valitse sitä.

----------


## tkp

> Ihmismieli on pirun näppärä "rationalisoimaan" itselleen toimintatapojaan. Vaikka olisi minkälainen "järkipeli" tahansa niin autoiluun liitttyy niin kovat kiinteät kustannukset että 0.20 kilometrihinta on pitkässä juoksussa erittäin tiukassa. Ei Hki-Tku vedolla autoa saa oikein mitenkään "kannattavaksi" vaikka kulut jakaisi neljäänkin pekkaan.


Olen oman auton kustannuksia listannut kahden vuoden ajan, ja vaikka laskuissa on mukana pelkät bensat, vakuutukset ja huollot niin kilometrihinta on 0,23. ja tuossa ei siis ole hankintahintaa mukana. Jos miettii että Helsinki-Turku on 150km x 2 x 0,23=69 ja Pohjolan Liikenne tai Vainio vie vaikka kympillä suunta niin ainakin itse miettisin kahteen kertaan lähteäkö omalla autolla. ja lisäksi ajamisen vaiva. Toki hintaero tasoittuu jos autossa on enemmän kuin yksi henkilö matkassa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Olen oman auton kustannuksia listannut kahden vuoden ajan, ja vaikka laskuissa on mukana pelkät bensat, vakuutukset ja huollot niin kilometrihinta on 0,23. ja tuossa ei siis ole hankintahintaa mukana. Jos miettii että Helsinki-Turku on 150km x 2 x 0,23=69 ja Pohjolan Liikenne tai Vainio vie vaikka kympillä suunta niin ainakin itse miettisin kahteen kertaan lähteäkö omalla autolla. ja lisäksi ajamisen vaiva. Toki hintaero tasoittuu jos autossa on enemmän kuin yksi henkilö matkassa.


Itse luotan Autoliiton laskureihin hyvin suuntaa-antavina. Laskureita löytyy osoitteesta http://www.autoliitto.fi/tietopankki...kset/laskurit/. Omalle autolleni (Passat Highline Variant 2.0 TDI DSG 150hp) antaa kilometrikustannukseksi 0,47/km, mikä varmaan hyvin pitää paikkansa. 

Itse valitsen auton bussin sijaan helppouden ja matka-aikasäästön takia. Olen valmis maksamaan enemmän siitä, että pääsen nopeasti ovelta ovelle, enkä joudu matkustamaan ensin lähiliikenteellä kaukoliikenteen kulkineeseen. Joskus kuitenkin on mukava matkustaa junalla, jossa on tilaa ja mahdollisuus rentoutua. Linja-autolla matkustamista pidän kohtuullisen epämukavana, enkä sitä siksi usein valitse lähiliikennettä lukuunottamatta. Kotoa Konalasta keskustaan tosin menen mieluiten paikallisliikenteen linja-autolla.

----------


## 339-DF

Tästä voisi keskustella, ja on keskusteltu, loputtomiin. Se nyt vaan on sillä tavalla, että vaikka te kuinka selittäisitte, miten auton kustannuksiin pitää laskea mukaan, sitä, tätä, tuota ja vielä anopin joulukinkkukin, niin eivät ihmiset toimi sillä tavalla. Ihmisten mielissä se on bensakulut vs. matkalipun hinta, ja thats it. Silloin joukkoliikenne häviää aika usein, eikä se yhtään lohduta, että joku hakkaa päätä seinään ja huutaa, että väärin laskettu. Zige on jo auton ratissa ja bussissa on paikka vapaana  ja samalla tavalla ajattelee viisi miljoonaa muutakin suomalaista.

En ollenkaan väitä, että olisitte sinänsä väärässä. Eihän auto pelkällä bensalla kulje, kun se pitää ensin ostaa, sitä täytyy säilyttää, se pitää huoltaa, katsastaa ja niin edelleen. Mutta millään näistä ei ole merkitystä, kun autoilija on sen autonsa jo hankkinut ja ajattelee kaikkia näitä kustannuksia ikään kuin ylhäältä annettuna. Ne on kuitenkin maksettava, tekee sen leffassakäyntireissun tai Helsingin-matkan tällä kertaa julkisilla taikka autolla. Ymmärrän tätä ajattelutapaa aika hyvin, ja oli se oikea tahi ei, merkitystä on vain sillä, että tämä on se ajattelutapa, joka ohjaa ihmisen käytöstä.

Mutta miltähän laskelma näyttäisi, jos lähtöoletuksena on se, että auto on joka tapauksessa hankittava esimerkiksi työmatkoja varten ja kaikki kilometreistä riippumattomat kulut jyvitetään niille työmatkoille? Tuollainen ajattelutapa on minusta ihan realistinen ja oikea, jos syy auton hankintaan on ollut vaikkapa työmatkojen helppous ja siitä on sitten valmis maksamaan kaiken sen, mitä se auton hankinta ja pitäminen kustantaa. Jos sitten, tämän päätöksen jälkeen, tahtoo laskea, mitä maksaa reissu Hulluille päiville eri kulkutavoilla, niin minusta aivan hyvällä omallatunnolla riittäisi bensat, pysäköinti ja jonkinlainen teoreettinen vuosihuollon aikaistaminen muutamalla tunnilla tilanteessa, jossa autolle kertyy niin paljon kilometrejä, että vuosihuolto tehdään kilometripohjaisesti eikä aikapohjaisesti.

Itse kuulun siihen todennäköisesti aika suureen ryhmään, joka ei laske yhtään mitään muuta kuin säästynyttä aikaa. Jos säästän puolitoista tuntia siinä, että kuljen autolla juna+bussi-yhdistelmän sijasta, niin juna lähtee ilman minua, vaikka se olisi ilmainen. Ja se auto  se on joka tapauksessa hankittuna, eikä siitä luopuminen ole vaihtoehto.

----------


## MJG

> Tästä voisi keskustella, ja on keskusteltu, loputtomiin. Se nyt vaan on sillä tavalla, että vaikka te kuinka selittäisitte, miten auton kustannuksiin pitää laskea mukaan, sitä, tätä, tuota ja vielä anopin joulukinkkukin, niin eivät ihmiset toimi sillä tavalla.


Niinpä. Eikä pidäkään toimia. Silloin, kun mennään ideologiasta pragmatiikan puolelle, osataan kyllä erottaa toisistaan elinkaarikustannukset ja marginaalikustannukset (rajakustannukset).

Autoliitto esittää keskimääräisen elinkaarikustannuksen ja saa tulokseksi, että tietyllä käyttötavalla tietyn auton pitäminen ja omistaminen maksaa auton käyttöaikana x euroa per km, kun autolla ajetaan vaikkapa 20000 km/v. Bueno. Mutta eivät esim kilometrit 20001-20100 maksa tuota x euroa, vaan jonkin muun summan, yleensä alemman. Osa kuluista on aikaperustaisia, jotka juoksevat riippumatta siitä, liikkuuko auto vai ei.

On aivan oikein laskea siten, että hupimenot lasketaan marginaalikustannusten mukaan, jos auto joka tapauksessa taloudessa on. Kun ne laskee esim kaavalla 2xbensakulut, ollaan vielä aika turvallisella tiellä; siinä tulee mukaan vähän muitakin kilometriperustaisia kuluja kuten huoltoa, arvonalenemaa ja renkaiden kulumista.

Ajankäyttö on aspekti, jota eritoten HSL:n värikynäjannut ilmeisesti eivät ymmärrä alkuunkaan. Jos sille laitettaisiin jokin edes spekulatiivinen hintalappu, linjasto ja aikataulut voisivat näyttää aivan toisenlaisilta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enpä usko, että monikaan autoilija valitsee autoilun ensisijaisesti hinnan perusteella, vaan erilaisista laadullisista syistä. Pääkaupunkiseudullakin joukkoliikenne on autoon verrattuna lähes ilmaista, mutta suurin osa ei valitse sitä.


No ei muuten ole ilmaista! Seutulippu 30 pv lähes satanen! Jos pelkästään polttoaine-,  rengas- ja huoltokulut laskisi autoilun kuluiksi pääsisin työmatkani (15 km/sivu) halvemmalla kuin julkisilla, koska matka ylittäää kaupungin rajan. Jos ennestään on siis käytössä auto. Jos auton joutuu ostamaan erikseen maksaa tietenkin pääomakulut, vakuutukset, verot, katsastukset, arvonalennus jne jolloin julkisten käyttö tulee halvemmaksi mutta ei se ilmaista ole kuitenkaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä voisi keskustella, ja on keskusteltu, loputtomiin. Se nyt vaan on sillä tavalla, että vaikka te kuinka selittäisitte, miten auton kustannuksiin pitää laskea mukaan, sitä, tätä, tuota ja vielä anopin joulukinkkukin, niin eivät ihmiset toimi sillä tavalla. Ihmisten mielissä se on bensakulut vs. matkalipun hinta, ja thats it. Silloin joukkoliikenne häviää aika usein, eikä se yhtään lohduta, että joku hakkaa päätä seinään ja huutaa, että väärin laskettu.


Näinhän ajattelu on. Ja myös toisinpäin. Kuukausilipun omistajalle joukkoliikenteen käyttö on ilmaista. Koska lippu on jo ostettu kuten auto ja vakuutukset maksettu, jokainen joukkoliikennematka on ilmainen. Mutta jos ottaa sen jo maksetun auton, niin kuluu bensaa, eikä autoilu olekaan enää ilmaista. Siis mieluummin joukkoliikenteeseen.

Tehokkainta liikennepolitiikkaa olisikin käyttää hyväkseen tätä ihmisten ajattelutapaa. Poliittisella päätöksellä voitaisiin halutessa muuttaa tilanne niin, että liikenteen verotus peritään polttoaineen hinnassa. Siis ei autoveroa, jonka maksavat pääasiassa uusien autojen ostajat. Myös lakisääteisen pakollisen liikennevakuutuksen voisi siirtää polttoaineen hintaan. Sillä eihän kukaan aiheuta liikenneonnettomuusriskiä kuin silloin, kun kuluttaa polttoainetta.

Joukkoliikenteen puolella ilmaisuutta voi myös vahvistaa poliittisella päätöksellä. Sillä joukkoliikenteen hinnoittelusta päätetään käytännössä valtuustoissa ja eduskunnassa. Esimerkiksi kertalippu olisi aina vuorokauden matkustusoikeus. Verorahoista maksettavalla subventiolla voisi hyvin olla kaikkien veronmaksajien hyväksi toimiva vastike, vaikkapa suhteessa subventioprosenttiin. Eli jos subventio on 25 %, jokainen veronmaksaja saa kuukaudessa 8 päivälippua.

Mitä tämä voisi olla käytännössä? Suomessa autolla ajetaan päivittäisajoa noin 40 km/päivä, jonka vaihtoehtona voi olla joukkoliikenne. Nykyisin polttoaine tähän maksaa noin 3,5 . Tähän voi panna noin 3  lisää vakuutuksesta ja autoverosta, eli autoilija maksaisi päivästä 6,5 . Tämä olisi nyt autoilun hinta, sillä autoilija unohtaa maksavansa ehkä runsaan euron autonsa huoltamisesta ja toisen euron auton ostamisesta. HSL-alueen seutulipulla kaksi matkaa maksaa nyt 10 , päivälippu 12 , joten joukkoliikenteen hintatasoa on korjattava. Kuukausiseutulippu maksaa 3,70 /pvä, joten vallan hyvin voisi aloittaa vaikka sillä hinnalla. Eli sanotaan että seutukertalippu on 4, ja sillä saa matkustaa koko vuorokauden.

Kansalaisen vertailuasetelma siis olisi: autoilu maksaa päivässä 6,5 , joukkoliikenne 4 . Kumpaa käyttäisin? Tai: autoilu maksaa 6,5 /pvä, joukkoliikennettä saan käyttää ilmaiseksi 8 päivänä kuussa. Kumpaa käyttäisin?

Näin siis autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen hintamielikuva voitaisiin kääntää nykyiseen nähden päinvastaiseksi ja totuudenmukaiseksi. Eli vastaamaan sitä, että autoilu on kalliimpaa kuin joukkoliikenne. Ja kansalaisetkin saataisiin ajattelemaan tämä asia oikein.

Antero

----------


## zige94

> Ihmismieli on pirun näppärä "rationalisoimaan" itselleen toimintatapojaan. Vaikka olisi minkälainen "järkipeli" tahansa niin autoiluun liitttyy niin kovat kiinteät kustannukset että 0.20 kilometrihinta on pitkässä juoksussa erittäin tiukassa. Ei Hki-Tku vedolla autoa saa oikein mitenkään "kannattavaksi" vaikka kulut jakaisi neljäänkin pekkaan.


Sehän tietysti riippuu niistä kustannuksista. Tottakai kun meillä ei tuon tyttöystävän kanssa tarvitse muuta maksaa kuin bensakulut, niin bensakuluilla voi suoraan verrata joukkoliikenne lipun hintaan. Tyttöystävän isä kun omistaa tuon toisenkin auton (joka meidän kahden käytössä siis) ja siitä maksaa vakuutukset, verot, huolto jne. muut kulut niin että me maksetaan vaan bensat.

Toki on myös monia sellaisia ihmisiä, joilla se auto muutenkin on hankittuna, esim. töitten tms. muun syyn vuoksi, kyllä mä silloinkin laskisin suoraan vaan bensakulut vs jl-lipun hinta, samat muut kulut siinä silti menisi ajaa sillä sen joukkoliikennematkan tai ei.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näin siis autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen hintamielikuva voitaisiin kääntää nykyiseen nähden päinvastaiseksi ja totuudenmukaiseksi. Eli vastaamaan sitä, että autoilu on kalliimpaa kuin joukkoliikenne. Ja kansalaisetkin saataisiin ajattelemaan tämä asia oikein.


Tähän kyllä vielä lisäisin, että kyse ei ole pelkistä mielikuvista, vaan aivan oikeasti marginaalikustannuksilla on väliä. Eli että ensin ihminen tekee päätöksen siitä, hankkiiko auton, kuukausikortin tms. ja sitten tältä pohjalta tekee päätöksen yksittäisen matkan osalta. Tämä on yksilön kannalta täysin rationaalista, sillä tässä järjestyksessä asia on päätettävä: on etukäteen arvioitava, onko auton omistamisessa tai kausilipussa, sarjalipuissa yms. järkeä.

Autoilussa tämä näkyy siten, että autoilu sinällään on Suomessa kallista, mutta melkoinen osa kustannuksista on kiinteitä, eikä pelkästään ns. luonnollisesti kiinteät kustannukset, vaan melkoinen osa veroista ja vastaavista peritään kiinteinä. Liikennevakuutus on oikein hyvä esimerkki, sillä tosiasiassahan onnettomuuden todennäköisyys riippuu suoraan ajetuista kilometreistä. (Vaikka paljon ajavat tietysti ovat todennäköisemmin kokeneita kuskeja vähän ajaviin verrattuna.) Mutta aivan sama vakuutusmaksu peritään satunnaiselta autoilijalta kuin vaikkapa työnsä takia päivittäin yli sata kilometriä ajavilta. Se on aikamoinen tulonsiirto tosiasiassa. Rationaalinen liikkuja Suomessa siis joko pyrkii viimeiseen asti välttämään kalliin hankittavan ja ylläpidettävän auton hankintaa tai sitten jos se ei onnistu, niin hyödyntämään autoaan maksimaalisesti. Jos vertailukohdaksi ottaisi vaikka Keski-Euroopasta tutut muutaman satasen maksavat rautateiden alennuskortit, joilla liput saa ostaa 25 tai 50% alennuksella, niin meillä ikään kuin autoilijat pakotetaan ostamaan kallilla tuollainen autoilun alennuskortti, jotta voisi ylipäätään autoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tähän kyllä vielä lisäisin, että kyse ei ole pelkistä mielikuvista, vaan aivan oikeasti marginaalikustannuksilla on väliä. Eli että ensin ihminen tekee päätöksen siitä, hankkiiko auton, kuukausikortin tms. ja sitten tältä pohjalta tekee päätöksen yksittäisen matkan osalta. Tämä on yksilön kannalta täysin rationaalista, sillä tässä järjestyksessä asia on päätettävä: on etukäteen arvioitava, onko auton omistamisessa tai kausilipussa, sarjalipuissa yms. järkeä.


Näinhän asia juuri on. Ongelmallista onkin se, että hyvin pitkälle on niin, että ei ole todellista vaihtoehtoa olla hankkimatta autoa. Eli autoilu ei ole vapaaehtoista saati ylellisyyttä, vaan lähestulkoon pakollista. Eli autoillen pystyy tekemään kaikkiea mitä kaupunkilainen nykyään voi tehdä, mutta ilman autoa ei. Menestyksellä kaupunkiamme on rakennettu autoiluun perustuvaksi reilun puoli vuosisataa.

On oikeastaan huvittavaa, että autoilun kiinteät kustannukset ovat alkaneet kiinnostaa vasta vuosituhannen vaihteen jälkeen, kun yleisökin alkaa tajuta, että autollekin on ostettava asunto. Tosiasiassa auton hankintahinnan ja vakuutuksen olisi voinut laskea asumiskustannuksiin jo ennen sitä, kun tilanpuute johti siihen, että autoa ei voi seisottaa ilmaiseksi kadun varrella tai metsään raivatulla hiekkakentällä. Itse laskin autoilun ja liikkumisen kustannukset asumiskustannuksiksi jo 1980, kun perheellemme hankittiin ensimmäistä asuntoa Helsingin seudulla. Päädyin silloin optimiin, joka oli juuri Helsingin rajan ulkopuolella. Koska asunto + auto Vantaan puolella oli halvempaa kuin asunto + kuukausilippu rajan Helsingin puolella.

Perusteltua lienee myös kysyä, kykenevätkö kansalaiset arvioimaan järkevästi auton ostamista tai ostamatta jättämistä. Koko ikäni, siis jo 1960-luvulta lähtien, olen kuunnellut keskustelua siitä, kumpi on kalliimpi, oma auto vai taksi. Arvelen, että vain taksin käyttäjät olivat osanneet laskea, paljonko autoilu oikeasti maksaa. Jos auton ostajat olisivat osanneet laskea autoon tarvittavan investoinnin arvon, hekään eivät olisi ostaneet autoa.

Mutta vaikeatahan on määritellä palvelun arvo. Oma auto on käytettävissä heti kun lähdet ulos, taksia ja joukkoliikennettä pitää odottaa. Taksi vie perille oven eteen, oma auto jonnekin parkkihalliin tai kauas kadunvarteen, jos sattuu löytämään vapaan parkkipaikan. Ja moni haluaa yksinkertaisesti omistaa auton, usein vielä kalliin, vaikka ei tarvitsisikaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse laskin autoilun ja liikkumisen kustannukset asumiskustannuksiksi jo 1980, kun perheellemme hankittiin ensimmäistä asuntoa Helsingin seudulla. Päädyin silloin optimiin, joka oli juuri Helsingin rajan ulkopuolella. Koska asunto + auto Vantaan puolella oli halvempaa kuin asunto + kuukausilippu rajan Helsingin puolella.


Tämä on aika erikoista että jo 1980 kun autoilu muutenkin oli kalliimpaa suhteessa kuin nyt, pystyttiin perustelemaan autoilun "halpuutta" muuttamalla pois Helsingistä. Nythän ne jotka muuttavat Nurmijärvelle ym kehyskuntiin perustelevat että 150 m2 ok-talo + 2 autoa Nurmijärvellä tulee halvemmaksi kuin kerrostalokolmio Helsingin kantakaupungissa eikä yhtään autoa tai n 100 m2 rivaripätkä Espoossa tai Vantaalla ja vain yksi auto. Mä myönnän itse että näin varman on mutta ideologisista syitä en ole Nurmijärvi vaihtoehtoa valinnut.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:22 ----------




> Mutta aivan sama vakuutusmaksu peritään satunnaiselta autoilijalta kuin vaikkapa työnsä takia päivittäin yli sata kilometriä ajavilta.


 Vakuutusmaksuthan pienenevät mitä enemmän vahingottomia vuosia kertyy kunnes tullaan maksimibonustasoon. Eli autoilu halpenee ainakin vakuutusten osalta iän myötä. Toinen seikka mikä vuosien myötä tekee autoilun halvemmaksi on jos vaihtaessa autoa ei osta aina hiemompaa ja mahompaa autoa seuraavan kerran. Jos suosii merkkiä jonka arvo säilyy ja pysyttelee ns keskikokoisissa autoissa saatta jopa väliraha pienentyä pikkasen joka kerta kun vaihtaa. Autojen valmistustekniikan kehittyminen, autoveron asteittaiset alentamiset, autoteollisuuden siirtyminen halvan palkkatson maihin ym on edesvaikuttanut autoilun halpenemiseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on aika erikoista että jo 1980 kun autoilu muutenkin oli kalliimpaa suhteessa kuin nyt, pystyttiin perustelemaan autoilun "halpuutta" muuttamalla pois Helsingistä.


Ei silloin ollut kysymys autoilun halpuudesta vaan asuntojen kalleudesta Helsingin rajan sisäpuolella. Ja todellisuudessa se oli ja on vain mielikuvakysymys. Kerrostalo puolen kilometrin päässä kunnanrajan toisella puolella on aivan saman hintainen rakentaa, mutta Helsingin puolella ne vain menivät ja menevät kai edelleenkin kaupaksi selvästi kovemmalla hinnalla.

Liikkumisen osalla meillä oli silloin sellainen tilanne, että toinen meni töihin autolla, koska seudulla ei ole kehämäistä joukkoliikennepalvelua, toinen taas bussilla, koska säteittäistä palvelua on. Käytännössä ero oli siis bussilipun hinnassa Hesan sisällä tai rajan yli. Auoilun hintahan oli sama. Mutta jos olisi lähtenyt kauemmaksi rajasta, autoilun hinta nousi nopeammin kuin asumisen hinta laski. Ja tarpeeksi kaukana olisi ollut pakko ostaa toinen auto.

Antero

----------


## Miccoz

> Mutta vaikeatahan on määritellä palvelun arvo. Oma auto on käytettävissä heti kun lähdet ulos, taksia ja joukkoliikennettä pitää odottaa. Taksi vie perille oven eteen, oma auto jonnekin parkkihalliin tai kauas kadunvarteen, jos sattuu löytämään vapaan parkkipaikan. Ja moni haluaa yksinkertaisesti omistaa auton, usein vielä kalliin, vaikka ei tarvitsisikaan.
> 
> Antero


Niin, oma auto ja taksi vie sinne minne olet menossa suoraan, joukkoliikennettä käyttäessä tähän matkaan liittyy usein vaihto jos ei useampikin. Näin ollen auton ja taksin etu on myös matkustusaika. Ja jos laskee tuolle ajan säästölle hintaa, usein vaaka päätyy oman auton käytölle.

Tässäpä esimerkkejä omasta työmatkastani, jotka kuljin viime kesään asti julkisilla, nyt omalla autolla.

Matkaa noin 20 km autolla, Vantaalta Kehä III:n tuntumasta eteläiseen Helsinkiin:

Oma auto, matka aika 28 - 45 minuuttia riippuen ajankohdasta, aamulla yleensä noin 30 minuuttia, iltapäivällä 45 min.

Julkisilla, reittioppaasta:
nopein, kaksi vaihtoa (bussi-juna-bussi), ka. 1h 10 min.
vähiten vaihtoja, yksi vaihto (bussi-bussi), ka. 1h 30 min.
lyhin kävelymatka, 3-4 vaihtoa (bussi), ka 1h 14 min.

Seutulippu 98,60 /kk (30 päivää). Käytännössä autoillessa bensaa kuluu noin 90l/kk @1.35/l = 120. Jos tuohon lisää vielä 2 / vrk autoilun kuluja, kuten jossain ehdotettu, saadaan summaksi 180 /kk.
(Jos kävelisin helsingin puolelle, ja kulkisin helsingin sisäisellä lipulla, matka-aikaan saisi lisätä 10 min / suunta, säästöä 40 /kk)

Julkista liikennettä tulee käytettyä työmatkan ulkopuolella saman verran oli seutulippua tai ei.

Aikaa säästyy keskimäärin 35 minuuttia / suunta, eli noin tunti / vrk. Näin ollen aikaa säästyy noin 21 tuntia kuukaudessa. Mikä tuon säästetyn ajan arvo on? Minusta se on huomattavasti suurempi kuin se 90  jonka maksan ylimääräistä siitä, että kuljen autolla.

-M

----------


## hylje

Aikasäästö menee toisaalta joukkoliikenteen piiriin kun kaupungin rakennustehokkuus kasvaa, ruuhkauttaen autotiet ja pysäköinnin. Onneksi kaavoituksella estetään tälläisen epäterveen tilanteen muodostuminen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tässäpä esimerkkejä omasta työmatkastani, jotka kuljin viime kesään asti julkisilla, nyt omalla autolla.
> 
> Matkaa noin 20 km autolla, Vantaalta Kehä III:n tuntumasta eteläiseen Helsinkiin:
> 
> Oma auto, matka aika 28 - 45 minuuttia riippuen ajankohdasta, aamulla yleensä noin 30 minuuttia, iltapäivällä 45 min.
> 
> Julkisilla, reittioppaasta:
> nopein, kaksi vaihtoa (bussi-juna-bussi), ka. 1h 10 min.
> vähiten vaihtoja, yksi vaihto (bussi-bussi), ka. 1h 30 min.
> lyhin kävelymatka, 3-4 vaihtoa (bussi), ka 1h 14 min.


Antamiesi lähtötietojen perusteella voin tietysti esittää vain arvion lähtö- ja määräpaikoistasi, mutta oikealle hehtaarille näyttää osuvan, jos laittaa lähtöpaikaksi Koivuhaasta Kuriiritien ympäristöstä vaikka Lustetie 15:n ja määräpaikaksi Ruoholahdenkatu 16:n Kampista. Matka-aika autolla 24 min ja joukkoliikenteellä Tikkurilassa vaihtaen bussi-juna-bussi -yhdistelmällä noin tunti.

Mutta jos kävelyn sijasta valitseekin liityntävaihtoehdoksi pyöräilyn, niin matka-ajaksi tuleekin 26-32 minuuttia riippuen siitä, että pyöräileekö Puistolaan vai Tikkurilaan, kun Tikkurilasta pääsee nopeampiin R/H/Z-juniin. Toki joukkoliikennelippu maksaa tuplasti siinä tapauksessa. Tällä yhdistelmällä matka-aika on hyvinkin kilpailukykyinen autoilun kanssa.

Toteutukseen on tällä hetkellä kolme vaihtoehtoa: 1) Pyörä junaan. Tosin tällä hetkellä lähijunissa ei ole polkupyörien kuljetus sallittua ruuhka-aikoina. Tai 2) Taittopyörä junaan. Maksaa noin 500-1000 euroa, mutta ruuhka-aikojen ongelma poistuu. Tai 3) Erillisen ns. asemapyörän hankkiminen Helsingin keskustan päähän. Joku halpa pyörä ja hyvä lukko, niin sitä ei niin helposti varasteta.

Tulevaisuudessa on vielä neljäskin vaihtoehto, nimittäin näiden HKL:n uusien kaupunkipyörien hyödyntäminen Helsingin keskustan päässä.

Tuo pyörä-raskasraide-pyörä -yhdistelmä taitaa olla sellainen, että moni ei ole edes tullut ajatelleeksi sitä. Suurin syy lienee se, ettei pyöräilyä ole modernistisessa liikennesuunnittelukulttuurissa käsitelty vakavasti huomioon otettavana liikkumisvälineenä ja tämä ajattelutapa on sitten näkynyt myös kadunmiesten asenteissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aikaa säästyy keskimäärin 35 minuuttia / suunta, eli noin tunti / vrk. Näin ollen aikaa säästyy noin 21 tuntia kuukaudessa. Mikä tuon säästetyn ajan arvo on?


Vältän autoilua ja käytän mieluummin joukkoliikennettä nimenomaan säästääkseni aikaa. Tai oikeammin sanottuna, käyttääkseni aikani paremmin. Kukaanhan ei voi säästää aikaa, sillä aika kuluu koko ajan.

En käytä autoa kuin silloin, milloin epäonnistun ajankäytön suunnittelussa niin, että ei ole aikaa joukkoliikenteeseen ja autolla kulkeminen kestää vähemmän. Autoa käyttäessäni matkan aika menee silloin kokonaan hukkaan, mikä on huonompi vaihtoehto kuin mahdollisuus käyttää aika joukkoliikenteessä hyödyksi.

Autoliikennesuunnittelussa lyhyttä matka-aikaa pidetään aina parempana juuri siksi, että autolla ajavan matka-aika on hukka-aikaa. Tosin ei kaikille, on niitäkin, jotka pitävät autolla ajamista parempana kuin joitain vaihtoehtoisia ajankäyttötapoja. Mutta autoliikennesuunnittelun virhe on olettaa, että myös joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on aina hukka-aikaa.

Joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on hukka-aikaa siltä osin, kun olosuhteet estävät ajan hyöty- tai huvikäytön. Mutta tämä riippuu siitä, miten joukkoliikennepalvelu on järjestetty. Vaihtamiseen ja vaihtoyhteyksien satunnaisuuteen perustuvassa joukkoliikenteessä hukka-ajan osuus kasvaa suureksi. Vaihtoja vältettäeässä sekä järjestetyin ja synkronoiduin vaihdoin hukka-aika joukkoliikenteesä minimoituu.

Liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelu perustuu Suomessa autoilusuunnitteluun, eikä joukkoliikenteen matka-ajan hyötykäyttöä oteta huomion millään tavalla. Ja kun sitä ei oteta huomioon, hyötykäytön mahdollisuus ei myöskään ohjaa joukkoliikennepalvelun laatusuunnittelua. Eli miksi pyrkiä laadukkaaseen palveluun, kun laatu ei näy laskelmissa ja julkisen rahan jaossa hyötynä.

Laitanpa tähänkin pari esimerkkiä.

Teen töitä Tampereella useita päiviä vuodessa. Päättyneenä vuonna suostuin käymään Tampereella kahdesti autolla. Toisen kerran poiketakseni menomatkalla paikassa, jonne käytännössä ei päässyt joukkoliikenteellä, toisen kerran kuljetin niin paljon tavaraa, ettei sitä voinut junaan ottaa. Mutta lähes joka kerta kuljen osan matkasta autolla junalle, koska HSL-seudun joukkoliikenne ei kykene tässä edes kohtuulliseen palveluun. Matka Tikkurilan asemalle pidentää kokonaismatka-aikaa joukkoliikenteenä 53 minuuttia, kun junamatka siitä edelleen on 79 minuuttia. Joukkoliikennematkasta Tikkurilaan vain 22 minuuttia on aikaa kahdessa välineessä, bussissa ja junassa, joten hukka-ajaksi menee 31 minuuttia.

Autolla matka Tikkurilan asemalle on ruuhkariskivarauksineen 30 minuuttia. Eli käytännössä auto ja joukkoliikenne hukkaavat aikaani yhtä paljon, eli joukkoliikenteen käytöstä ei ole autoiluun nähden hyötyä, mutta se pidentää päivääni noin 55 minuutilla, kun otan huomioon, etten tarvitse paluusuunnassa auton kanssa ruuhkariskin marginaalia. Autojuna -yhdistelmällä pääsen Tampereelle alle 2 tunnissa, ja matka-ajastani voin käyttää hyödyksi noin 75 minuuttia. Pelkällä autolla ei rehellisesti pääse alle kahdessa tunnissa Tampereelle, ja kaikki aika menee hukkaan. Lisäksi olen perillä selvästi rasittuneempana kuin junalla tullessani.

Toinen esimerkki on matka Helsingin keskustaan. Joukkoliikenteellä vähintään vaihdon matka kestää 2535 minuuttia, josta voi käyttää hyödyksi noin 15 minuuttia. Hukka-aikaa on 1020 minuuttia. Autolla matka kestää 1530 minuuttia yleensä riippuen siitä, minne auton voi pysäköidä. Autolla hukka-aika on siten pidempi kuin joukkoliikenteellä, vaikka joukkoliikennepalvelussakin hukka-ajan osuus on turhan suuri huonon palvelun vuoksi.

Miksi siis tuhlaisin aikani ajamalla autoa? Edes tässä tilanteessa, jossa joukkoliikenteen palvelussa on huomattavaa parantamisen varaa. Tässä ei ole ollut puhetta matkojen hinnasta. Auton kustannustasoa kuvaavalla valtion kilometritaksalla, joka siis autoalan edustajien kanssa on määritelty, auton käytössä ei ole taloudellista järkeä. Rajakustannuksia voidaan laskea, mutta mihin kustannuksiin silloin kuuluvat auton kiinteät kulut? Pakkohan ne on polttoaineen lisäksi maksaa. Olennaisempaa on kuitenkin se, että aika, jonka voin joukkoliikenteessä käyttä hyödykseni, on arvokkaampaa kuin joukkoliikenteen kustannus. Joten miksi siis tuhlaisiin aikani lisäksi myös rahaa ajamalla autoa?

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on hukka-aikaa siltä osin, kun olosuhteet estävät ajan hyöty- tai huvikäytön. Mutta tämä riippuu siitä, miten joukkoliikennepalvelu on järjestetty. Vaihtamiseen ja vaihtoyhteyksien satunnaisuuteen perustuvassa joukkoliikenteessä hukka-ajan osuus kasvaa suureksi. Vaihtoja vältettäeässä sekä järjestetyin ja synkronoiduin vaihdoin hukka-aika joukkoliikenteesä minimoituu.


Tämä on erittäin fiksu pointti. Ja nykyään kun mobiililaitteilla voi tehdä vaikka mitä, oikein järjestetyn joukkoliikenteen aiheuttama ajanhukka on minimaalinen. Väittäisin että tämä vaikuttaa jo kulkumuotovalintoihin. Vielä vuosikymmen sitten tuntui puuduttavalta istua junassa Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä puolitoista tuntia. Mutta nyt hyväksyn kohtuullisen helposti Onnibussin matka-ajan 2 h 10 min, kun voin halutessani roikkua iPadillä netissä koko matkan ajan. Aika kuluu kuin huomaamatta, ja parhaassa tapauksessa pystyy hoitamaan monta työsähköpostia, ehkä ottamaan jonkun puhelinpalaverin, roikkumaan Facebookissa tai vaikka kuuntelemaan musiikkia tai katsomaan elokuvia.

Toki se että nykyään joudun maksamaan matkat itse vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon, kun rahaa säästyy hurjasti verrattuna kiskurihintaisiin junalippuihin. Mutta ei matka tunnu ollenkaan niin tuskaiselta kuin olisi voinut luulla. (Käytännössä olen saanut kyllä usein autokyydin, mutta periaatteessa olen aina tarpeen vaatiessa halukas kulkemaan Onnibussilla.)

----------


## Miccoz

> Antamiesi lähtötietojen perusteella voin tietysti esittää vain arvion lähtö- ja määräpaikoistasi, mutta oikealle hehtaarille näyttää osuvan, jos laittaa lähtöpaikaksi Koivuhaasta Kuriiritien ympäristöstä vaikka Lustetie 15:n ja määräpaikaksi Ruoholahdenkatu 16:n Kampista. Matka-aika autolla 24 min ja joukkoliikenteellä Tikkurilassa vaihtaen bussi-juna-bussi -yhdistelmällä noin tunti.
> 
> Mutta jos kävelyn sijasta valitseekin liityntävaihtoehdoksi pyöräilyn, niin matka-ajaksi tuleekin 26-32 minuuttia riippuen siitä, että pyöräileekö Puistolaan vai Tikkurilaan, kun Tikkurilasta pääsee nopeampiin R/H/Z-juniin. Toki joukkoliikennelippu maksaa tuplasti siinä tapauksessa. Tällä yhdistelmällä matka-aika on hyvinkin kilpailukykyinen autoilun kanssa.
> 
> Toteutukseen on tällä hetkellä kolme vaihtoehtoa: 1) Pyörä junaan. Tosin tällä hetkellä lähijunissa ei ole polkupyörien kuljetus sallittua ruuhka-aikoina. Tai 2) Taittopyörä junaan. Maksaa noin 500-1000 euroa, mutta ruuhka-aikojen ongelma poistuu. Tai 3) Erillisen ns. asemapyörän hankkiminen Helsingin keskustan päähän. Joku halpa pyörä ja hyvä lukko, niin sitä ei niin helposti varasteta.
> 
> Tulevaisuudessa on vielä neljäskin vaihtoehto, nimittäin näiden HKL:n uusien kaupunkipyörien hyödyntäminen Helsingin keskustan päässä.
> 
> Tuo pyörä-raskasraide-pyörä -yhdistelmä taitaa olla sellainen, että moni ei ole edes tullut ajatelleeksi sitä. Suurin syy lienee se, ettei pyöräilyä ole modernistisessa liikennesuunnittelukulttuurissa käsitelty vakavasti huomioon otettavana liikkumisvälineenä ja tämä ajattelutapa on sitten näkynyt myös kadunmiesten asenteissa.


Tosiaan, unohdin mainita, että käytin kesällä myös pyörää välillä koti - Puistolan asema. Tällöinkin matkan meni kuitenkin tunti. Toki tuosta saisi pois jonkin verran aikaa käyttämällä pyörää myös Helsingin päässä, junalla kulkee samassa ajassa Puistolasta Rautatientorille, kuin julkisilla Rautatientorilta toimistolle, hyvänä päivänä - murheenkryyninä linjan 14 epäluotettavuus. Pyörän säilyttäminen Rautatientorin läheisyydessä ei vain kovasti houkuttele.
Helsingissä on minusta hyvät mahdollisuudet kulkea pyörällä. Baana toimii hyvänä poikittaisena väylänä ja toivottavasti samankaltaisia saadaan keskustaan lisää eri suunnista.




> Joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on hukka-aikaa siltä osin, kun olosuhteet estävät ajan hyöty- tai huvikäytön. Mutta tämä riippuu siitä, miten joukkoliikennepalvelu on järjestetty. Vaihtamiseen ja vaihtoyhteyksien satunnaisuuteen perustuvassa joukkoliikenteessä hukka-ajan osuus kasvaa suureksi. Vaihtoja vältettäeässä sekä järjestetyin ja synkronoiduin vaihdoin hukka-aika joukkoliikenteesä minimoituu.


Näin on. Mutta liian usein pääkaupunkiseudulla matkat sisältävät useita vaihtoja, kuljettavat matkat / kulkuväline lyhyt kestoisia, kulkuvälineet ovat täysiä ja kulkevat miten sattuu. Se ei houkuta työntekoon matkalla.
Kuten esimerkissä mainitsin, pääsisin yhdellä vaihdolla kotoa toimistolle, matka-ajan ollessa puolitoista tuntia. Samassa ajassa kollegat saapuvat Salosta toimistolle, julkisilla. Puitteet tehdä töitä ovat aivan eri kuin ruuhkabusseissa.

Onneksi on etätyömahdollisuus.

-M

----------


## Max

Forbes kirjoittaa Puolassa, että Helsinki aikoo kieltää yksityisautoilun vuodesta 2025 alkaen ja tilalle tulee mm. minibussien tilausliikennettä.  :Laughing:  Lähteenä on ilmeisesti Sonja Heikkilän gradutyö. Oletteko kuulleet jotain tällaisesta?

----------


## MJG

> Forbes kirjoittaa Puolassa, että Helsinki aikoo kieltää yksityisautoilun vuodesta 2025 alkaen ja tilalle tulee mm. minibussien tilausliikennettä.  Lähteenä on ilmeisesti Sonja Heikkilän gradutyö. Oletteko kuulleet jotain tällaisesta?


Heikkilän diplomityö vuodelta 2014 lähtee ideasta "Mobility as a Service", jossa tausta-ajatuksena on tarjota niin hyvä julkinen liikenne, että se tekee yksityisauton tarpeettomaksi. Siitä, että diplomityössä esitetään jonkin skenaario vuodelle 2025, on pitkä matka skenaarion toteutumiseen. Jos on väitetty Helsingin kieltävän yhtään mitään, on tehty aika vahvoja johtopäätöksiä.

Varsin kantavana tekijänä Heikkilän MaaS-mallissa on kutsubussiliikenne, jonka HSL:n poliitikot sittemmin lyhytnäköisyydessään tappoivat kesken sen kehittämisen.

Yliopistollisissa opinnäytteissä osataan aika hyvin mallintaa prosesseja, tuotekehitystä, valmistusta, kustannuseriä ja sellaisia asioita. Mutta yleensä ne aliarvioivat räikeästi poliittisen päätöksenteon hitauden ja inhimillisen muutosvastarinnan merkityksen. Siksi lähdekritiikki ja maalaisjärki opinnäytteitä tulkittaessa on ensiarvoisen tärkeää.

----------


## Wille70

> Vältän autoilua ja käytän mieluummin joukkoliikennettä nimenomaan säästääkseni aikaa. Tai oikeammin sanottuna, käyttääkseni aikani paremmin. Kukaanhan ei voi säästää aikaa, sillä aika kuluu koko ajan.
> 
> En käytä autoa kuin silloin, milloin epäonnistun ajankäytön suunnittelussa niin, että ei ole aikaa joukkoliikenteeseen ja autolla kulkeminen kestää vähemmän. Autoa käyttäessäni matkan aika menee silloin kokonaan hukkaan, mikä on huonompi vaihtoehto kuin mahdollisuus käyttää aika joukkoliikenteessä hyödyksi.
> 
> Autoliikennesuunnittelussa lyhyttä matka-aikaa pidetään aina parempana juuri siksi, että autolla ajavan matka-aika on hukka-aikaa. Tosin ei kaikille, on niitäkin, jotka pitävät autolla ajamista parempana kuin joitain vaihtoehtoisia ajankäyttötapoja. Mutta autoliikennesuunnittelun virhe on olettaa, että myös joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on aina hukka-aikaa.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on hukka-aikaa siltä osin, kun olosuhteet estävät ajan hyöty- tai huvikäytön. Mutta tämä riippuu siitä, miten joukkoliikennepalvelu on järjestetty. Vaihtamiseen ja vaihtoyhteyksien satunnaisuuteen perustuvassa joukkoliikenteessä hukka-ajan osuus kasvaa suureksi. Vaihtoja vältettäeässä sekä järjestetyin ja synkronoiduin vaihdoin hukka-aika joukkoliikenteesä minimoituu.


Antero on ihan oikeassa siinä, että jos matka on vaikkapa Helsingistä Vaasaan, matka-ajan pystyy periaatteessa käyttämään hyödyksi - kunhan tietoliikenneyhteydet ja kännykkä pelaavat matkan aikana ja
business-luokan vaunuun ei tule metelöivää lapsikatrasta, joka estää kaiken keskittymisen. Jottei tule sitä käsitystä, että olen ihan kauhea tyyppi, minua eivät lasten äänet haittaa normaalisti ollenkaan, mutta
työmatkalla kylläkin, jos yrittää oikeasti tehdä töitä.

Helsingin ruuhkaliikenteessä vain on vähän toinen juttu. Silloin ei työmatkaa juuri voi hyödyntää oli vaihtoja tai ei. En jaksa ruveta kaivamaan läppäriä esille täydessä bussissa ja yrittää tehdä jotakin, varsinkin
kun melkein mikä tahansa tekeminen vaatisi verkkoyhteyttä ja ties miten monia sisään kirjautumisia.

Kuljin reilun vuoden töihin joukkoliikenteellä sen jälkeen kun tulin irtisanotuksi YT-neuvotteluissa ja työsuhdeauto lähti kävelemään. Kyllähän Helsingissä on panostettu julkisessa liikenteessä juuri työmatkoihin ja 
tietyssä mielessä se näkyykin palvelussa. Matkustin ensin Lauttasaaresta Pitäjänmäkeen keskustan kautta junalla. Kun kerran 12 minuutin junayhteys muuttui 45 minuutiksi (jep, kuskia ei ilmaantunut paikalle ja junavuoro peruttiin,
eikä meille huomattu ilmoittaa, että seuraava juna ehti jo lähteä viereiseltä raiteelta) päätin ryhtyä käyttämään jokeribussia 550 seutulipun hinnasta huolimatta. Se toimikin aika mukavasti, mitä nyt Otaniemen läpi junnaaminen oli hidasta.
Viime keväänä ostin auton. Ennen 45 minuutin matka yhteen suuntaan on nyt 20 minuuttia ja kun laskee, että auto nopeuttaa paljonkin töiden jälkeistä kaupoissa käyntiä, etu on suuri auton kovasta hinnasta huolimatta.

Koska ymmärrettävistä syistä Helsingissäkin joukkoliikennettä on kehitetty työmatkaliikenne edellä, muina aikoina joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen saattaakin olla aika tuskallista. 
Miettikääpä vaikka sellaista asiointia, että menen Lauttasaaresta Verkkokaupan liikkeeseen Jätkäsaareen ja sitten huomaan, että pitää vielä käydä Suomenojalla Gigantissa.
Julkisilla pelkästään Jätkäsaareen voi kestää 40 minuuttia (autolla 10 minuuttia) ja sitä en viitsi edes laskea, miten kauan vaikkapa ilta-aikana kestäisi päästä julkisilla edestakaisin Giganttiin.

Luulisin, että syy on niin yksinkertainen, että meillä asukasmäärät ja asumistiheys ovat niin pieniä, että ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella julkista liikennettä ei yksinkertaisesti pysty
tekemään edes pääkaupungissa kovin tiheäksi. Liikennettä pitäisi subventoida paljon nykyistä enemmän ja maksajia ei ole.

Ville

----------


## petteri

> Luulisin, että syy on niin yksinkertainen, että meillä asukasmäärät ja asumistiheys ovat niin pieniä, että ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella julkista liikennettä ei yksinkertaisesti pysty
> tekemään edes pääkaupungissa kovin tiheäksi. Liikennettä pitäisi subventoida paljon nykyistä enemmän ja maksajia ei ole.


Nykyisellä liikennöintitavalla joukkoliikenteestä ei kyllä saa hiljaiseen aikaan kovin kattavaa.

Toki vaihtoehto tulee mieleen, lopetetaan ne hiljaisen ajan joukkoliikennevuorot, joissa ei ole matkustajia ja hoidetaan kuljetustarpeet runkolinjoilla ja viimeisten kilometrien tai ohuiden reittien osalta Uber-tyyppisellä kuljetusratkaisulla. Nykyisellä hiljaisen ajan liikenteen subventointiasteella tuollainen järjestelmä tulisi varmaan halvemmaksi kuin lähes tyhjät bussit. Tuo vaatisi kyllä asenne- ja lainsäädäntömuutoksia sekä teknisten ratkaisujen kehittämistä. 

Voi toki olla, että hiljaisen ajan joukkoliikenteeseen tulee parempia ratkaisuja vasta robottiliikenteen myötä ja siihen kuluu vielä aikaa. Toki on mahdollista tai oikeastaan luultavaa, että robottitaksit ja -liityntäpikkubussit tulevat kaupungeissa joukkoliikennetyyliseen käyttöön ensiksi rajatuilla reiteillä, hiljaisilla nopeuksilla tai sellaisiin vuorokaudenaikoihin, jolloin muuta liikennettä on kovin niukasti.

----------


## j-lu

> Matkustin ensin Lauttasaaresta Pitäjänmäkeen keskustan kautta junalla. Kun kerran 12 minuutin junayhteys muuttui 45 minuutiksi (jep, kuskia ei ilmaantunut paikalle ja junavuoro peruttiin,
> eikä meille huomattu ilmoittaa, että seuraava juna ehti jo lähteä viereiseltä raiteelta) päätin ryhtyä käyttämään jokeribussia 550 seutulipun hinnasta huolimatta. Se toimikin aika mukavasti, mitä nyt Otaniemen läpi junnaaminen oli hidasta.
> Viime keväänä ostin auton. Ennen 45 minuutin matka yhteen suuntaan on nyt 20 minuuttia ja kun laskee, että auto nopeuttaa paljonkin töiden jälkeistä kaupoissa käyntiä, etu on suuri auton kovasta hinnasta huolimatta.


Ei joukkoliikenne ole millään kilpailukykyinen, jos asuu lähiössä, eikä työmatka ole säteittäinen. Laru - Pitäjänmäki on itsestään selvästi nopein autolla. Suoraa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä ei ole ja matka on vastoin ruuhkan suuntaa. 

Tuollainen yksittäinen esimerkki ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, etteikö joukkoliikenne voisi olla myös matka-ajaltaan pk-seudulla kilpailukykyistä. Kun a) matkat ovat lyhyitä, eli tapahtuvat esim. kantakaupungin sisällä tai b) matkat ovat taitettavissa säteittäisillä runkolinjolinjoilla ilman vaihtoja, niin aika vähän on järkeä nousta ruuhka-aikaan omaan autoon.

Joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyvyn parantamiseen on vain yksi tie ja se on rakentaa lisää kaupunkia, eli sellaista yhdyskuntarakennetta, jossa matkamäärät ovat niin suuria per ala, että autoilla niitä ei voi tilan puutteen vuoksi tehdä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin ruuhkaliikenteessä vain on vähän toinen juttu. Silloin ei työmatkaa juuri voi hyödyntää oli vaihtoja tai ei. En jaksa ruveta kaivamaan läppäriä esille täydessä bussissa ja yrittää tehdä jotakin, varsinkin kun melkein mikä tahansa tekeminen vaatisi verkkoyhteyttä ja ties miten monia sisään kirjautumisia.


Tämä riippuu tietysti aivan siitä, miten muuten käyttäisi vapaa-aikansa tai onko työ sellaista, että sitä voi tehdä mobiililaitteilla. Jos kotonakin käyttää aikaa netin surffaamiseen tai tv:n katsomiseen yksinään, niin samaa voi tehdä lyhyilläkin joukkoliikennematkoilla, jos vain saa istumapaikan. Antero on siinä oikeassa, että vaihtokävelyt keskeyttävät tuon ajan hyödyntämisen, jos ei halua kävellä kännykkä-zombiena.

----------


## Max

Voihan joukkoliikennettä edistää näinkin: Pietarissa on muutamilla metroasemilla aloitettu turvatarkastukset matkustajille - jonotusajat noin 20 minuuttia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voihan joukkoliikennettä edistää näinkin: Pietarissa on muutamilla metroasemilla aloitettu turvatarkastukset matkustajille - jonotusajat noin 20 minuuttia.


Eihän tuo ole mitään, meillä jonotetaan 40 minuuttia. (Vrt. mitä HS kertoi lentoaseman lippujonoista)

----------


## Salomaa

A-junan vuoroista murto-osa ylittää aikataulun mukaisen ajan. Länsimetron valmistuttua yhteys junalla ja metrolla on kätevä. Myös Lauttasaareen, jossa on kaksi metroasemaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Yksityisauto tekee tilaa joukkoliikenteelle, niinkuin Helsingissä asiaan kuuluu.

tärkeä puheenvuoro:

HS:n kokoamat kartat paljastavat: Auto lyö nopeudessa julkiset kulkuneuvot täysin ylivoimaisesti lähes kaikkialla Helsingissä

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:20 ----------

noista matka-aikoijen poimimisesta voidaan olla montaa eri mieltä. Jos asut esim Puustellinpolku 4:ssä tai Konalantie 2:ssa ja olet menossa Kaivokatu 10:neen, niin juna on ylivoimainen. Moni muu osoite myös puolen kilometrin säteellä asemasta, jos esim otetaan huomioon pysäköintiin tarvittava aika.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Laitetaanpa tähän viestiketjuun seuraavanlainen linkki:

Eli YLE:n jutun https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11195970 loppupuolella löytyy kuntakohtainen taulukko henkilöautojen lukumääristä ja asukasluvuista sekä näiden suhteista, jota listaa pääsee myös otsikkorivistä lajittelemaan eri sarakkeiden mukaan.

Eikä liene mikään yllätys, että suhteellisesti vähiten henkilöautoja on Suomen asutuimpien kaupunkialueiden kunnissa järjestyksessä Helsinki, Tampere, Turku, Espoo, Oulu, Kauniainen jne.

Pääkaupunkiseudun ja sen lähiympäristön osalta on kuitenkin syytä huomata esim. se, että Espoon ja Kauniaisten maine autokaupunkeina on melko perätöntä legendaa, sillä jos YLE:n listasta poimii Helsingin seudun ja kehyskuntien henkilöautot/1000 asukasta-suhdelukuja, on järjestys pienimmästä suurimpaan alemman taulukon mukainen.

Eli varsinaisen pk-seudun merkittävin henkilöautokaupunki onkin Vantaa, mutta toki pinta-alaltaan laajempien kehyskuntien suuremmat lukemat kertovat siitä, että ns. Nurmijärvi-ilmiön käsitys yksityisautoilevista pientaloasukkaista ei ainakaan tämän listan perusteella ole aivan virheellistä kuvitelmaa.

Helsinki
329

Espoo
422

Kauniainen
445

Kerava
446

Vantaa
468

Järvenpää
478

Kirkkonummi
486

Nurmijärvi
545

Vihti
551

Sipoo
559

Tuusula
572

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuo tilasto kertoo autojen määrän, mutta toisaalta ei sitä, minkä verran autoilla ajetaan. Viimeksi mainittu varsinkin olisi sangen mielenkiintoinen tieto.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuo tilasto kertoo autojen määrän, mutta toisaalta ei sitä, minkä verran autoilla ajetaan. Viimeksi mainittu varsinkin olisi sangen mielenkiintoinen tieto.


Traficomin avoimesta datasta kyllä löytyy katsastuksen yhteydessä tallennettu viimeisin km-tieto. Kuntatieto ja ajoneuvotyyppi kun sieltä löytyvät myös, niin eihän tuo olisi ongelma verrata uusinta aineistoa vaikkapa reilua vuotta vanhempaan kuntatasolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Traficomin avoimesta datasta kyllä löytyy katsastuksen yhteydessä tallennettu viimeisin km-tieto. Kuntatieto ja ajoneuvotyyppi kun sieltä löytyvät myös, niin eihän tuo olisi ongelma verrata uusinta aineistoa vaikkapa reilua vuotta vanhempaan kuntatasolla.


Tuolla tavoin tosiaan voisi saada suuntaa-antavaa tietoa. Nykyään uusia ja uudehkoja henkilöautoja ei enää katsastetakaan vuosittain, joten melko karkealle tasolle tieto noista materiaaleista taitaisi jäädä. Tänä vuonna esimerkiksi neljä vuotta täyttävät henkilöautot on tarvinnut katsastaa tähän mennessä vain kerran ja sen jälkeen seuraava katsastuskerta tulee vasta ensi vuonna.

Mutta tyhjää parempaa tietoa toki noinkin voisi joku innokas lähteä kaivamaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tuo tilasto kertoo autojen määrän, mutta toisaalta ei sitä, minkä verran autoilla ajetaan. Viimeksi mainittu varsinkin olisi sangen mielenkiintoinen tieto.


Erittäin hyvä kommentti, mutta toisaalta samaan tapaan kuin ilman tilastojakin olisi voinut arvata henkilöautojen suhteellisesti pienempää lukumäärää suurissa kaupungeissa, joissa tarjolla on ainakin jotakuinkin kohtuulliset joukkoliikennepalvelut ja moni ehkä pystyy hoitamaan päivittäiset työ-, harraste- ja asiointimatkansa jopa pelkästään kävellen tai pyöräillen, niin kaupunkien ja maaseudun välillä voisi ajettujen matkojen osalta olettaa erojen olevan likimain seuraavanlaisia:

Eli toki tapauksen mukaan ajellaan kaupunkiseuduilla henkilöautoilla kuitenkin melko paljon esim. joitakin suhteellisen lyhyitä 5-20 km matkoja, koska työpaikat, lasten päiväkodit, marketit ja harrastepaikat usein löytyvät tällaisilla etäisyyksillä (vaikkakin ruuhkien, liikennevalojen, asutuskeskusten alhaisten nopeusrajoitusten ym. vuoksi matka-ajat voivat etäisyyteen verrattuna olla hyvinkin pitkiä).

Sen sijaan harvaan asutulla pitkien etäisyyksien maaseudulla ovat omalla autolla ajetut matkat todennäköisesti huomattavasti pidempiä, sillä kun omalla työpaikallanikin on asiakkaina mm. Lapin prosessiteollisuuden laitoksia, niin sikäläiset työntekijäthän saattavat pohjoisen tyhjillä maanteillä huristella päivittäin vaikkapa 50-100 km työmatkoja, koska mieluiten asuvat esim. sukunsa perinteisessä omassa kotikylässä.

----------


## Melamies

Oulunkylässä muiden ongelmien lisäksi uudelleen sijoitetun bussipysäkin käyttäminen kuljettajien vaihtopysäkkinä kärjistää yksityisautoilu vastaan joukkoliikenne-asetelmaa. Määrääkö HSL mitä pysäkkejä saa käyttää kuljettajien vaihtopysäkkeinä vai onko asia liikennöitsijöiden työnjohdon harkinnan varassa?

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...006542008.html

----------


## Samppa

> Oulunkylässä muiden ongelmien lisäksi uudelleen sijoitetun bussipysäkin käyttäminen kuljettajien vaihtopysäkkinä kärjistää yksityisautoilu vastaan joukkoliikenne-asetelmaa. Määrääkö HSL mitä pysäkkejä saa käyttää kuljettajien vaihtopysäkkeinä vai onko asia liikennöitsijöiden työnjohdon harkinnan varassa?
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...006542008.html


Liikennöitsijät suunnittelevat ne jo siinä vaiheessa, kun kilpailukohteen tarjouspyyntöön tehdään tarjous.

----------


## Miska

> Liikennöitsijät suunnittelevat ne jo siinä vaiheessa, kun kilpailukohteen tarjouspyyntöön tehdään tarjous.


Pääsääntöisesti HSL:n tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa ei ole rajoitettu kuljettajanvaihtokäytäntöjä, joten periaatteessa liikennöitsijät voivat yleensä valita vaihtopaikkansa miten haluavat ja toki myös vaihtaa niitä. Kuljettajanvaihtoja on tähän mennessä rajoitettu lähinnä runkolinjoilla sekä tulevassa Ojangon varikon liikenteessä.

----------

